# Photography anyone?



## Sebstarr (May 26, 2008)

I was sitting here browsing through MP, and I didn't see a thread for aristic photography. I have sat here, numerous times, admiring the photography of some and others, but i thought it would be great if we could bring them all together..?

They don't have to be perfect, they don't have to be real either.

Anything, edited or not, that you think is good and want to show off. 
They could be cheerful, depressing, colour, black and white, nature, city, ANYTHING, just show it off 

I've got a couple here that i like that i've taken (made the first one into a pro weed poster  , and the second one, holding a blooded heart if you can't see..), I have more but I'll wait and see how this thread goes..


----------



## pothead (May 26, 2008)

I was thinking the other day. If I knew how to use photoshop and 3D Max I would make the following picture:

Imagine 8 lane road. 4 lanes going one way, 4 going the other. The road is packed since it is the worst traffic time ever. Ok so the picture would be of a person who is stuck in traffic passing a lit bowl to the other car who is also stuck in traffic going the other way....and up ahead at the light is a "cop" who is "monitoring" the traffic...

Do you guys think that would be a good idea? And you can have some kind of writing at the top. Something like "mutual understanding" ...lol I think it would be cool...


----------



## bud.uncle (May 26, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Sebstarr (May 26, 2008)

Love the pics bud Uncle, and yeah i can see the 4 by 4 lane thing... i think it would be a really cool image..


----------



## Sebstarr (May 26, 2008)

"Freedom behind glass"


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2008)

*Nice pics but please do not use Photo Bucket picture service on this site as it is not safe. If you need help uploading pics another way just give a yell. Thank you, TBG  *


----------



## ChatNoir (May 27, 2008)

Here are my very very first grow, two years ago... Killed by my cat and my father, one at very beginning and two just after flowered... You see those who had flowered, as an irony, "My Dying Bride" came up male, and "Beauty of The Beast" came up female.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2008)

Nothing fancy, but I thought it was cute.  Sandy feet at the lake over Memorial Weekend.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 27, 2008)

mom thats so funny you posted a pic of your feet!

I was almost ready to do the same thing! but you beat me to it!

I dont want to be a copy cat so I will just have to wait until I take that perfect shot of something else!lol


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> mom thats so funny you posted a pic of your feet!
> 
> I was almost ready to do the same thing! but you beat me to it!
> 
> I dont want to be a copy cat so I will just have to wait until I take that perfect shot of something else!lol


 
LMAO.  Those feet belong to one of my kiddos.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 27, 2008)

Moving Reflection


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2008)

A sunrise..





a sunset...


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2008)

...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/data/500/medium/DSC02453.JPG
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/data/500/medium/editDSC02440.JPG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 27, 2008)

*Here are a few pics from the weekend when my brother went to plant our outdoor ladies.  *


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 27, 2008)

Nice, looks like a river by me.. But they all look the same.


----------



## dragon_green (May 27, 2008)

during harvest on one rainy day in forest
not edited


----------



## Sebstarr (May 28, 2008)

It's great to see all the artwork that has gone in... and it's also awesome to see people actually going out to take photos.. It looks like i've achieved something here!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 29, 2008)

Some pics to add to the topic.


----------



## ChatNoir (May 29, 2008)

Forgive me if that is the way too abstract...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 29, 2008)

Interesting!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2008)

I took a pic today and decided to play with it and my simple software.  It has a lot of cool filters and I had a lot of fun.  

The original pic is the red one.  Nothing fancy or special about it, but it was cool changing it up.  Hope ya like.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (May 29, 2008)

This greeted me as I opened my greenhouse door.


----------



## Sebstarr (May 30, 2008)

Cornellius, i love it. Like LOVE it. Colour makes it stand out so much, gives it a real feel, a real power. Sorry guys if im losing myself on this, im an artsy type 

One of the many things that weed helps me with, is creativity !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Nice, looks like a river by me.. But they all look the same.



LOL--Not all rivers look the same.


----------



## sportcardiva (May 30, 2008)

those are all good pictures guys i love looking at pictures keep them comeing lol


----------



## Sebstarr (May 31, 2008)

Amen to that ^^


----------



## ChatNoir (May 31, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> Cornellius, i love it. Like LOVE it. Colour makes it stand out so much, gives it a real feel, a real power. Sorry guys if im losing myself on this, im an artsy type
> 
> One of the many things that weed helps me with, is creativity !



Thanks a lot for the comment, I am blushed XD Are you a photographer as well?


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2008)

koool picturs!


----------



## Sebstarr (May 31, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the comment, I am blushed XD Are you a photographer as well?



Yeah, i am, more by hobby than profession though... More for entertainment than payment processes..


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 31, 2008)

View attachment 61393


Just muckin' about :ccc:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 31, 2008)

OMG

OMG OMG OMG

Rbh has the Devils own Stash, hey Rbh, what part of your soul did you sell for your share?


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 31, 2008)

> Rbh has the Devils own Stash, hey Rbh, what part of your soul did you sell for your share?



I'll tell ya what ... I'd consider swapping it for a hot dog now ! Man this Lemon Skunk is makin' me hungry.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 2, 2008)

Long time ago...


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to The Beaten Up Side


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2008)

*Here's a few more pics my brother took yesterday while watering the ladies.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice pics TBG. I love birds of prey. Is that a hawk of some kind ?


----------



## Melissa (Jun 9, 2008)

:holysheep:absoutly stunning tbg eace:


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 9, 2008)

nothin spectacular
but i love the way this tree leans over
its a place i like walking through called 'fairy glen'
nice place, stupid name


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2008)

*Sure is RBH. We have them all over the place. Not sure what kind it is but it's a Hawk.  *


			
				Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Nice pics TBG. I love birds of prey. Is that a hawk of some kind ?


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 9, 2008)

Colours of a faded city...


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

View attachment 62782


View attachment 62783


View attachment 62784


View attachment 62785


View attachment 62786

amatuer photography at its best


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jun 9, 2008)

skateboardin'


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

looks like a goshawk to me tbg

good pics man

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

View attachment 62791


View attachment 62792


View attachment 62793


View attachment 62794

what if we use otherthings besides skateboards?  thats not me BTW  notice the 2 little whees in front are skateboard wheels.  i can thank skateboarding for my mmj recommendation...the third pic is me!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 9, 2008)

A damp morning


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 9, 2008)

View attachment 62797

Homeless man in Barcelona
View attachment 62798

Butterfly in Cairns


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hey RBH that dude looks just like my uncle. :rofl: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 9, 2008)

The sad thing is ...






He once had a home, job, family and respect.

We all walk a path of life, maybe we should treasure ours whatever we were given, we are here reading what ive written, that means we are not destitute and homeless.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 9, 2008)

A mystery


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 9, 2008)

Which one TBG ? The one one the bench ... or the one under the bench  

On a more serious note, I hear what you are saying Hippy. It can happen to anybody. I ended up skint in London many moons ago and actually slept rough for a few days. Luckily a job I had been waiting on came through.
If it hadn't, I could still be there now.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

990 ktm duke beating sp2's and all other 1000 cc bikes at loacl race few weeks back and he is basically on a sit up and beg type bike with no fairings. 

other is vw camper on the way to somerset last year @ 90mph with one hand on the wheel.:holysheep: 

lol

pkj


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 9, 2008)

wow those are good pics guys


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 9, 2008)

hey sportscardriva i was at the races all day long and in 2 hours i threw off 1150 shots on my camera on 5fps mode and this is probs the only decent one.

was my 1st attempt with new slr digi camera btw.

lol

pkj


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 9, 2008)

lyfr, love the skateboarding pics, and pretty much ALL the pics put on here.

... The funny thing is, when you sit here, sometimes there is no quality difference between the picture taken by the amateur photograper who took a snap in the moment... and the seasoned photographer who has spent years doing it..

Which makes me believe that the pics that have the most FEELING, and the most meaning, are the ones that happened spontaneously..

As with all things, impulse creates a much more exciting prospect, with the surprise or sudden creation of something through the lens of a camera, a burst of creativity that comes from something that happened so fast. 

Oh god look at me, I'm ranting again. 
Look what you've done to me!!!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 9, 2008)

i was surprised noone commented on dude in the wheel chair droppin in to a 7ft skatebowl.  this dude was insane as he could do many tricks while riding the bowl...he blew my mind






9


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 9, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> hey sportscardriva i was at the races all day long and in 2 hours i threw off 1150 shots on my camera on 5fps mode and this is probs the only decent one.
> 
> was my 1st attempt with new slr digi camera btw.
> 
> ...




lol pkj its a good pic though it looks like fun racing those bikes i wouldnt mind trying it lol.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2008)

*Damn RBH i didn't even notice the dog under the bench. :holysheep: *


			
				Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Which one TBG ? The one one the bench ... or the one under the bench
> 
> On a more serious note, I hear what you are saying Hippy. It can happen to anybody. I ended up skint in London many moons ago and actually slept rough for a few days. Luckily a job I had been waiting on came through.
> If it hadn't, I could still be there now.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)

My help playing pool on the forum.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 10, 2008)

I knew you couldn't have gotten the high score all by yourself Hippy


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 10, 2008)

Well he can't lose with the cat playing, he'll have 9 lives to try with!

"With a little help from my FRIENNNNDDDS"... 
Haha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2008)

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: *Couldn't resist putting these up in here she looks so damn good. :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 10, 2008)

Out to one of the clubs to see a bro of mines band and do a few pics and vids for them i got to see some bea-uuu-ti-ful bikes hope you guys like.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 10, 2008)

View attachment 62926


View attachment 62927


View attachment 62928


View attachment 62929


View attachment 62930

i'm bored, what the heck.  the big hole is a meteor crater in arizona.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 10, 2008)

lyfr, whats that 3rd picture of? like was it drawn, or a photo of something? And that canyon looks, amazing.. to say the least!

Dubbaman, how i WISH i had a bike like that, The lightning is SO COOL as a paintjob... 

And LASTLY... TBG... Your pics just make me DROOL. 
Ahhh how i wish i was growing, ive been without for over 2 weeks.. can't buy any, can't grow any... im at a loss here.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 10, 2008)

One of my days... Very very old photograph from my rookie days...


----------



## lyfr (Jun 10, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> lyfr, whats that 3rd picture of?


there is an outdoor chapel in the deep south on the tennessee river,  it is an A-frame and that is cutout of the peak for light to get through.  then i was playin with camera for the effects.  the canyon is the Grand Canyon.  glad ya liked em.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 10, 2008)

Thought id add a few others as im a fan of the skyline(s)


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 10, 2008)

Amen to that Dubbaman! Love sunsets especially 

Perfect view to toke to (or not, in my deprived case.)


----------



## lyfr (Jun 10, 2008)

nice shots dubba, i too am an admirer of sky/clouds


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 10, 2008)

something from a few years ago.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't you just love the gift of life MamaG..


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 10, 2008)

indeed Seb, a precious commodity to be certain.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 10, 2008)

Well despite not being old, or "settled" enough to have my own, I do love watching my neice grow, developing every day to be her own individual self.. Little clips of personality every week.. that make her who she is...

Going over to holland on the 29th june for her 1st birthday 

I'm assuming here you have your own child(ren), what are they like?
Don't have to be specific or anything (security-wise), im just interested ..


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 10, 2008)

awwwwwwww those are cool pics guys keep them coming i love pics the baby is so cute to and the cat is cute as well. and tbg that bud looks mighty good lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a few and one germinating  they are all of their own but the (current) youngest is the absolute funniest kid. Drama king and smart as a whip the emotion he can show in anything he does could win him an Emmy IMO, but then I'm biased,


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 10, 2008)

Seb, mine kiddos are great and the premie in the picture is now almost 3 and a tough,stocky lil boy,lol. he's a holy terror. the girls are angels and my long awaited boy who scared the crap out of us by being 2 months early is sucha brat,lol.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 10, 2008)

lol mama you baby is sooooooooo cute


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 11, 2008)

Dubba, with young actors on the rise, maybe you should "nudge" (SHOVE) him into acting, could be precious cash put into a precious CAUSE (growing)... then life is all sorted! 

And MamaG, it's so funny how kids change sometimes so quickly. My little brother cried CONSTANTLY for about 3 months, just on and on and onnn... but then one day he just stopped. Luckily things have yet to turn around again


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 11, 2008)

This is from my bedroom window last night.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 11, 2008)

Hippy, we must be in the same part of the world, my window presented me with almost the EXACT same sky yesterday 

Ahhh we may not have the weather, but we do have our views us UK folk 

Haha


----------



## Dub_j (Jun 11, 2008)

I just took some pictures with my real camera of my new plants ill post em later, this pic was with a crappy macro lens but it came out ok something is a little off but i cant figure it out.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 12, 2008)

*heres my kitten pearl i got yesterday ,allready after my fish :giggle:


*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2008)

Your in trouble now Melissa, my little darling keeps trying to take my wallpaper off with her claws GGRRRRRR


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2008)

I bought my 1st ever rose bush this spring.  When I put it in the big pot, my head bumped it and all the roses fell off.   

But now it has 13 buds on it.  A few just opened this week.  I am so excited, she is sooo beautiful.  

I hope you like.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2008)

We adopted a crazy tree-climbing wiener dog from the pound last month.  He is crazy!!!  I have never seen anything like it.  All day long he is on bird/squirrel duty in our backyard.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 12, 2008)

i love the pics guys and you kitten is so cute melissa. and mom i can not believe you dog climbs trees i have never seen a dog do that before


----------



## lyfr (Jun 12, 2008)

View attachment 63234


View attachment 63235


View attachment 63236


View attachment 63237


View attachment 63238

one of my best 4/20's ever.  just cant quit with the pics


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 12, 2008)

Feminen Diet of Love - One of my recent works about relationships.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 13, 2008)

.





> Feminen Diet of Love - One of my recent works about relationships


:rofl:* is she drinking what i think shes drinking?*


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 13, 2008)

Apparently so (UGHHHH)...

1.) Cornellius, that's ROUGH.
2.) Cornellius... thats rough in a GOOD WAY.

Everybody loves a shocker of a pic


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)

*OK

SO NOT MY PIC

OR

MY HOUSE

BUT

I

DID 

BUILD THEM*​


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else here, but I WISH I had the ability to do that ^ :O!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)

errrrrrrrrr


*Thanks*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 13, 2008)

View attachment 63358
View attachment 63359
View attachment 63360
View attachment 63361

View attachment 63362
View attachment 63363
View attachment 63364
View attachment 63365


Pics taken on holidays a few years ago ... Enjoy


----------



## lyfr (Jun 13, 2008)

hey RBH, nice pets dude.  i just read all you pro's are disappearin, glad to see your still around


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 13, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> .
> :rofl:* is she drinking what i think shes drinking?*



I just want people to think what you are thinking but that is just thinking. =)



			
				Sebstarr said:
			
		

> .
> Apparently so (UGHHHH)...
> 
> 1.) Cornellius, that's ROUGH.
> ...



Thank you, most of my photographs are actually shockers, one day I should upload my slide shows. XD


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> .
> :rofl:* is she drinking what i think shes drinking?*


 
Looks like he is zipping up and she is drinking pizzizle lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 13, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> 990 ktm duke beating sp2's and all other 1000 cc bikes at loacl race few weeks back and he is basically on a sit up and beg type bike with no fairings.
> 
> other is vw camper on the way to somerset last year @ 90mph with one hand on the wheel.:holysheep:
> 
> ...





LOL

I used to pray for the rain, when I competed in 600cc supersport, early 90s.

I could then play with the big boys in the 750 and 1300 open, who had very big wallets.

Mallory
Cadwell
Three Sisters
Pembray
Snetterton
Oulton Park
Thruxton


----------



## johnnybuds (Jun 13, 2008)

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jun 13, 2008)

:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 13, 2008)

thought I missed this shot!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2008)

5 months old


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)

It was in front of me so I took a picture :hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Jun 19, 2008)

#1 the miracle of a bird's nest inside a fallen tree---right where i'd cut it to wynch it off the trail.
#2 an attempt to be artsy, written on an empty beer can, the only physical reminder left by a former lover
#3 was out scouting for poachers, found this baby  
#4 my foot


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> It was in front of me so I took a picture :hubba:


IT WAS

SO WHERE IS IT NOW?



:ccc:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 19, 2008)

i loved the pics guys wow they are good i really like the baby deer that is so cute


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> i loved the pics guys wow they are good i really like the baby deer that is so cute




Thanks sport

Hmmmmm the deer

we love to shoot n eat them as well as horses, in France


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> IT WAS
> 
> SO WHERE IS IT NOW?
> 
> ...


 
flicka image removed


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)

back up a bit

I can't focus


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)

A rose for my Princess, early spring, I went and cut it at 5am by torch light so my Princess would wake to it next to her.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jun 19, 2008)

Givin a hardy O-H-I-O.... GO BUCKS!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 19, 2008)

Okiedokie


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jun 19, 2008)

sorry, was late on the pic haha


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2008)

I just did the morning ritual of walking to my greenhouse to check for slugs and snails and this had opened over night, it was tightly closed yesterday, its the flower head of a yellow Courgette (Zucchini), its massive, over 6 inches across.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> flicka image removed


 
^^ Understood

Can you do us all a favour plase Hick, remind us all of what links are dissaproved of for images, we will all take more care that way


----------



## Melissa (Jun 20, 2008)

*my pet snails*





*and pearl a week older *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2008)

You need salting!



P.s. I see you get stabbing claw marks on your thigh too :rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 20, 2008)

Hippy/Mel

Tous le monde

Take a note out of you French cousins cook book.
Collect your snails and wash them in running water .
Next place them in a big container a layer of snails and a hand full of rock salt.  
The snails will issue a lot of foam in what is called disgorging themselves.
After the salt treatment above, place the snails into boiling water where they are left for three minutes  after the  water has boiled again. 

Serve with a sauce of your choice.

Be it HP or Heinz


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 20, 2008)

your kitten is so cute lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2008)

Too funny Hippy, I clipped a few of my roses today too.  Mine are about all done blooming tho.  

I've never had a rose bush before, so I am happy it's stayed alive this long.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 20, 2008)

HAHAHA  Big Butter 'Touchdown' Jesus makes it MP.com LOL


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 20, 2008)

ive got alot of pics in my gall, i will put some up later


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 20, 2008)

Couple of shots by the bay.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 21, 2008)

One of my oldest works. Chesswork Rebel


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 21, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Hippy/Mel
> 
> Tous le monde
> 
> ...



Suits my appetite! Though I cook them for 15 minutes at least! I just wash them, place them in warm water, as soon as water starts to boil, I add vinegar and salt. Small amounts, taking care of foam and viola! Cyprus style!

And the one that the man in photograph is holding is one of the most savouriness kind!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

Cornellius said:
			
		

> Suits my appetite! Though I cook them for 15 minutes at least! I just wash them, place them in warm water, as soon as water starts to boil, I add vinegar and salt. Small amounts, taking care of foam and viola! Cyprus style!
> 
> And the one that the man in photograph is holding is one of the most savouriness kind!


Ha Ha

I hope when you collect then, you starve them for at least 3 days 1st.
and
Your choice of sauce
Would be?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

I like them pickled in balsamic then tossed in a salad


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 21, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I like them pickled in balsamic then tossed in a salad



we are talking snails?

riaawe


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 21, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Ha Ha
> 
> I hope when you collect then, you starve them for at least 3 days 1st.
> and
> ...



I feed them with mere bread, starving them is not enough. Feed them with bread for at least a week. I do not like any sauce, vinegear while boiling is enough to give them a decent taste, least for my appetite.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful yet deadly

As I took the first 2 pics it lifted its head as if it was having a look at the camera.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 21, 2008)

its a tasty-dactle!


----------



## iiq van condet (Jun 21, 2008)

enjoy the picture,


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

3 weeks?


Looks like 6 days to me, no offence meant


----------



## iiq van condet (Jun 21, 2008)

but still beautiful.. hehe...
actually this is my first baby and iam still a noob.
wish me luk.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 21, 2008)

Yo Ho and WOW,
  Those are a bunch of great pics for certain, SM your roses look very happy. Yes that does look like a immature goshawk, but maybe a bit too small, I'm almost thinking female coopers hawk or female red-tail, either way beautiful as is the young deer. I love the abstracts too too much.
 Here are some interesting ones for your eyes;
moonshadow1_preview.jpgPicture 068.jpgPicture 040.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## iiq van condet (Jun 21, 2008)

i like to experiment with the pict when iam high


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

What tool are you using? I like PSP


----------



## iiq van condet (Jun 21, 2008)

photoshop cs2..
kind a same thing.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2008)

Well as I sit here and finish my work day 15 hours after it started, counting the 3 hours on and off ive been here, the morning break for 2 hours and the lunch break where I drove to town to eat a pubery its time for me to sign off, I worked a total of 2 hours  ... as I sit here looking out of my patio window I can see the light green hue only a gardener will recognise as a prelude to sunset soon to visit, so its time for me to do the last snail and slug hunt of the day (trust me, you indoors growers have it easy :rofl, so here is my plan .....

Im going for a walk to my greenhouse, I may be a little while ..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 21, 2008)

in paleokastrista corfu 

enjoy


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 22, 2008)

wow those are good pics guys hey parkingjoe you should get a pic of you dog that would be cool lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2008)

*My brother took a pic of this guy when he went to check on the ladies yesterday.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

Another morning visitor, I never kill these, I only kill if im going to eat it, what I do with these is I send them on vacation (pick them up and throw them into my neighbours garden :rofl


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL

Do you remember 

NOT THE NINE O'CLOCK NEWS?

and the snail sketch

in the Blue Peter Garden


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Another morning visitor, I never kill these, I only kill if im going to eat it, what I do with these is I send them on vacation (pick them up and throw them into my neighbours garden :rofl




Hip

next time you are taking a pic like this

could you get your partner to take a pic of you in the process


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

Bring back Kenney Everett

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2Kc4_mAkgQ


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 22, 2008)

Man

You got your work cut out if you think you could revive him


----------



## Melissa (Jun 22, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You need salting!
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. I see you get stabbing claw marks on your thigh too :rofl:


 
:rofl: i wish it was my thigh ,,its my 5 yrs old :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

I think you should post your thigh to prove its not yours!


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 22, 2008)

Holy ish that dog is HUGE. Is that edited? Those other shots are beautiful KK, they are now in my wallpapers.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 22, 2008)

a couple flowering bushes' in my yard...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2008)

*Here are some Largemouth Bass pics from yesterday. Just so everyone knows we catch and release.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

Is that a sativa in pic 2? :rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2008)

*That's a weed Hippy but the wrong kind.  *


			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Is that a sativa in pic 2? :rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Jun 23, 2008)

*my new cat patrick (pearls brother )that  i rescued this weekend ,before he met an untimely death 

*
*and brother and sister re united after 10 days apart*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2008)

*I bet he is very happy you saved him Melissa. :aok: He's a cute little fur ball.  *


			
				melissa said:
			
		

> *my new cat patrick (pearls brother )that i rescued this weekend ,before he met an untimely death *
> *View attachment 64848
> *
> *and brother and sister re united after 10 days apart*View attachment 64850


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a daily visitor (always just as the sun is setting) this has been one of the few moments ive had my camera at hand when he arrives, always the same time ish, between 6pm and 7pm, he looks in all my patio plants and eats all the insects he finds, the only problem is he is young and scares very easily, I was simply at the right spot at the right time and took the pic through a window, I moved extremely slowly, it looked directly at me as I clicked the shutter


----------



## sportcardiva (Jun 24, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww that is so cute melissa


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)

Time to hire a chainsaw, this happened 2 days ago in our so called 'slight breezes' the weather on the TV said we were going to get :rofl:

34 inch girth, snapped like a twig.

My neighbour is getting a bit wound up with having half my tree in his garden, I have no idea why


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

Hate to tell ya Hippy but I think you will find that Health n Safety have prevented the hire of chainsaws in the UK


stihl you could go n get a bow saw, u could do with the exercise, you spend far to much time at your PC


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)

Every problem has a solution 

Never forget it!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)

How many times have you caught yourself saying that there could be no other solution to a problem &#8211; and that that problem leads to a dead end? How many times have you felt stumped knowing that the problem laying before you is one you cannot solve. No leads. No options. No solutions.

Did it feel like you had exhausted all possible options and yet are still before the mountain &#8211; large, unconquerable, and impregnable? When encountering such enormous problems, you may feel like you're hammering against a steel mountain. The pressure of having to solve such a problem may be overwhelming.

But rejoice! There might be some hope yet!


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> How many times have you caught yourself saying that there could be no other solution to a problem  and that that problem leads to a dead end? How many times have you felt stumped knowing that the problem laying before you is one you cannot solve. No leads. No options. No solutions.
> 
> Did it feel like you had exhausted all possible options and yet are still before the mountain  large, unconquerable, and impregnable? When encountering such enormous problems, you may feel like you're hammering against a steel mountain. The pressure of having to solve such a problem may be overwhelming.
> 
> But rejoice! There might be some hope yet!



I am at there... I asked my doctor, he prescribed me some pills called time, I take one pill at a day...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> How many times have you caught yourself saying that there could be no other solution to a problem  and that that problem leads to a dead end? How many times have you felt stumped knowing that the problem laying before you is one you cannot solve. No leads. No options. No solutions.
> 
> Did it feel like you had exhausted all possible options and yet are still before the mountain  large, unconquerable, and impregnable? When encountering such enormous problems, you may feel like you're hammering against a steel mountain. The pressure of having to solve such a problem may be overwhelming.
> 
> But rejoice! There might be some hope yet!


 
When you look at a rock it is a rock, when you look at a rock with an open mind, it is not a rock but granules of sediment, so it is no longer a rock, the problem with the rock does not exist anymore, the problem is now with the sediment, all im saying is dont look at a problem with blinkered vision, we were given imagination for a reason, it sets us above other life, all problems have a solution if you look at it from not its front, but from a different angle finding its weakness


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)

The inside of a baby sweet bell pepper plant flower, the flower is 3 mm across.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

Drip drip drip, plop plop plop


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 26, 2008)

LOVING the pics dudes and dudettes!!!
Keep 'em coming


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2008)

First red out


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 27, 2008)

Right near da beach boyee


----------



## johnnybuds (Jun 27, 2008)

FLA Funk said:
			
		

> Right near da beach boyee




Panhandle:hubba:


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 27, 2008)

Shhhhhhhh


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2008)

WRxGrizzlyx2
WWxNBx10
DF99xC99x2
CMx10

:cool2: 

:yay:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2008)

*A few pics taken yesterday.  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice TBG, kinda looks European, are those wild sweet peas?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like they are growing near a railway track.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2008)

*Yes they are and very poisonous.  *


			
				bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Nice TBG, kinda looks European, are those wild sweet peas?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2008)

*You are correct Hippy.   It's on the way to one of our plots. :hubba: *


			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Looks like they are growing near a railway track.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 28, 2008)

Lizard and spider.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2008)

Things are moving in the garden at last, a few red Raspeberries showing, in a month its pie time!

What else do you use raspberries for?

I like making a sweet and sour sauce for Lamb using green un ripe plumbs with ripe raspberries.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 30, 2008)

...so many more..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2008)

Gee

The razor wire and camera speaks more than any word could, to me it says repression and big brother, we will dominate and you will follow.

Fantastic picture, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Brouli (Jun 30, 2008)

hippy i like ur pic of strip club tickets


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello Brouli 

You liked it so much you repeated yourself :rofl:


By the way, how do you know what the cards are??????


----------



## Brouli (Jun 30, 2008)

i use ti live near by  and u ??


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2008)

Long way away, we dont have strip clubs here on the scale you do, we have strip houses, 20 men fill someones house and the host strips and earns £

Enough said, no I know nothing about these things, im simply talking jibberish


----------



## Brouli (Jun 30, 2008)

hope one day we meet and talk in person


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2008)

1 day I hope to meet as many on this forum as possible, we all have something in common, we have open eyes.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 30, 2008)

My cat Lenny, ready for a nap.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2008)

*Poor Lenny looks dead.  *


			
				FLA Funk said:
			
		

> My cat Lenny, ready for a nap.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2008)

*ENJOY.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2008)

My fuchsia bush, over 8 ft tall, covers the view to my greenhouse from neighbours :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

Typical Englishman   .....  2 days of sunshine and its time to get the beers in!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

My daughter had an arguement with a fence, Homer made me laugh lol.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

Didnt know were on to flowers but i caught this little guy out in the rain over the 4th


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 5, 2008)

Were on to anything Dubb, I just took these for you as I know you like them, this is from my back garden right this moment in time.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh you know i had to run right out and see that the sun was finally coming out again :clap: found a few other interesting things when i looked out back too.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 5, 2008)

:dancing:


----------



## lyfr (Jul 5, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> My fuchsia bush, over 8 ft tall, covers the view to my greenhouse from neighbours :hubba:


 i love fuchia's, i gotta get a pic of one of mine now...yummy berries TBG !


----------



## tcbud (Jul 5, 2008)

It is "what's for dinner" tomarrow. 
It was "on the street" yesterday.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2008)

*Nice looking Small Mouth Bass tcbud.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 6, 2008)

I couldnt resist it, yes I know it is past when all plants should be well on their way, someone sent me some seeds and it drove me crazy not to get 1 seed on its way, this is a Cherry Bomb x Malawi


----------



## Melissa (Jul 7, 2008)

*the last flower ,,i had a load on my trellis till the little one decided to make perfume :hairpull::rofl:*


----------



## annscrib (Jul 7, 2008)

hi all

these are some pics that we taken when we went to sea world last year


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 7, 2008)

Fire Hazard


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2008)

*Now that's funny.  *


			
				melissa said:
			
		

> *the last flower ,,i had a load on my trellis till the little one decided to make perfume :hairpull::rofl:*
> View attachment 67125


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2008)

*Some pics my brother took over the weekend.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

I was out back with the boys this morning and the oldest and i got on a clover hunt  found 7 4 leaf and one 5 leaf one :clap:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2008)

teleomorph Botryotinia fuckeliana mould

Anyone on the forum called Eliana?  :hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> fuckeliana


Im :shocked: the filters didnt get you there


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2008)

Its a correct spelling of the mould


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Its a correct spelling of the mould


 
Oh i know im just suprised it let it go liek that


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 8, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Fire Hazard
> 
> View attachment 67136


Ha ha I don't necessarily know why, but this one just gets me.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 8, 2008)

Thought i'd join in, here's a few of my favourites, all taken by me, except for the acer leaves.

By the way, I like the humming bird pic.. I once sat under a feeder for hours and took loads of pictures with a sheeeeety old camera when i was a teen and got one of 2 amazing ones. I don'thave then scanned on my pc though 

It feels great though getting a good picture of something like a humming bird.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 8, 2008)

1 and 2 from the window of my home.
3 Mount Shasta, Fall.
4 and 5 from the boat.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 8, 2008)

TCB, wow, your so lucky to see these things, im seriously jealous!


----------



## Melissa (Jul 8, 2008)

*every time i see a view from your house tcbud it just gets better and better :48:*


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 8, 2008)

I miss the forest...


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 8, 2008)

wow those are really good pics tcb


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 8, 2008)

I Love the forest...But TC, i'd love to be in your shoes brother...Here's a few little souteastern winter and another backyard sunset i believe...


----------



## lyfr (Jul 10, 2008)

View attachment 67720


View attachment 67721


View attachment 67722


View attachment 67723


View attachment 67724


View attachment 67725


----------



## lyfr (Jul 10, 2008)

View attachment 67727


View attachment 67728


View attachment 67729


View attachment 67730


View attachment 67731


View attachment 67732


View attachment 67734

thought i found a new pot club...turns out the "LIDS" store sold hats...who'd  of figured


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 10, 2008)

I used to work @ the guitar center downtown...


----------



## lyfr (Jul 10, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I used to work @ the guitar center downtown...


 cool,  wish i could play a guitar but i can barely play a CD! i found these at hard rock cafe in SF.  it was worth the 14.00 burger!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2008)

I got to go get me one of those pricey burgers next time i am down there.  Used to hit Winterland most weekends in early seventies (lived in the East Bay back then, now the daughter lives in S.F.), actually saw some of those artists who's guitars are pictured above.  Great Post Lyfr, thanks.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 10, 2008)

At last, the first one showing!!

:hubba:


----------



## lyfr (Jul 11, 2008)

View attachment 67840


View attachment 67841


View attachment 67842


View attachment 67843


View attachment 67844

santa cruz, ca


----------



## lyfr (Jul 11, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I got to go get me one of those pricey burgers next time i am down there. Used to hit Winterland most weekends in early seventies (lived in the East Bay back then, now the daughter lives in S.F.), actually saw some of those artists who's guitars are pictured above. Great Post Lyfr, thanks.


howdy TC,  of those guitars the only one i was lucky enough to see was the Who.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 11, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> View attachment 67840
> 
> 
> View attachment 67841
> ...




...Sigh...home sweet home. I have been chased by cops for jumping off that exact pier...


----------



## lyfr (Jul 11, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> ...Sigh...home sweet home. I have been chased by cops for jumping off that exact pier...


these guys were training for rescue...took dude like 20 min. to jump,  when he climbed out of the water he still looked scared to death.  ever jump the cliffs at 14th street beach  got caught for that


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 11, 2008)

Mostly around the lighthouse to scare tourists...never arrested though...the local pd never seemed to want to get their slacks wet.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

Beefsteak tom plant flower in my greenhouse, I like the backdrop.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 12, 2008)

View attachment 67939


View attachment 67940


View attachment 67941


View attachment 67942


View attachment 67943


View attachment 67944

sidenote...paddleboats are not a relaxing time on the water if your the only one peddleing a 50 year old(?) boat with 4 people!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 12, 2008)

Hippy, way cool pics, we are having problems with bees pollentating crops this year (i have heard this from two different people, tho my tomatoes seem to be setting on fine).  How do you get those flowers inside pollenated? you do it yourself? just wondering.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi tcb

My greenhouse has a door, a roof vent and a side low vent, they are always open, the greenhouse is its own world in a capsule, insects come and go, spiders make webs and catch what it needs, bees come as do wasps, greenfly  and Ladybirds , its like it has its own eco system, I love it in there, I can stand silent and watch pollen collection and distribution, flies fighting, the breeze of wind move leaves and hear them rasp together, I enter a different world when I go in my greenhouse, I enter harmony, beauty and peace.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 12, 2008)

Now i am "im seriously jealous!" i have always wanted a Green House.
More wild life pics
1-3, heron, bald eagle, ospray (fish eagle), from the boat.
4-5 Pileated Woodpecker, threatened species, second largest woodpecker, bout 14inches beak to tail, i have lived here 20 years and seen this species 4 times.  Again from my window, i got like twenty pics and all but three have his head in the stump.  The camera does not do that red on his crown justice.
6 some fish in a hatchery.

in edit, now that i am looking at this post, those bird pics just dont show well here, sorry.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 16, 2008)

An Onion going into flower.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 17, 2008)

Really cool pic Hippy. Nature is so beautiful.

Sunset through the trees

An odd plant I spotted

and the beach pier (quarter mile)


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 17, 2008)

Far-called, our navies melt away;
    On dune and headland sinks the fire:
Lo, all our pomp of yesterday
    Is one with Nineveh and Tyre!
Judge of the Nations, spare us yet,
Lest we forget -- lest we forget!


----------



## Hick (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm glad this isn't a contest that I have to judge.. 
  great pic's everyong. thanks


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Melissa (Jul 18, 2008)

*:rofl:*


----------



## tcbud (Jul 18, 2008)

:yeahthat: :rofl: tomatoe


----------



## Thorn (Jul 18, 2008)

thank you so much bud uncle i've had a rough time of late and that pic really made me smile


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 18, 2008)

smoking by the light of the moon  :bong2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 19, 2008)

I think he was hungry


----------



## iiq van condet (Jul 20, 2008)

HITLER 4wks old after re pot


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice sativa you got growing there


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 21, 2008)

Found at the side of the road as I walked to the shop.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 22, 2008)

*bud you crack me up :rofl:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

Matt420lane
  does not say much at the moment.........
Maybe he will soon...........


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 22, 2008)

Kinda kinky to wear red gloves, matching frillyknicks?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

Well he does have a hole in his head
Could explain why he isn't saying too much of l8


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sweet Corn one is growing in MG Moister control soil other three in box growing in Fox Farms Ocean Forest man they have grown quicker then MG soil did


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sweet corn


----------



## Melissa (Jul 22, 2008)

*chocolate cookies just out of the oven *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 22, 2008)

View attachment 69523
View attachment 69524
View attachment 69525
View attachment 69526
View attachment 69527


View attachment 69528
View attachment 69529
View attachment 69530
View attachment 69531
View attachment 69532


Here's some pics I took while camping over the weekend. Enjoy


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 22, 2008)

West Coast Scotland?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 22, 2008)

> West Coast Scotland?



Ireland


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm reading Angela's Ashes right now. Splendid pics Runby, truly stunning. You have a great eye.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 23, 2008)

Get me one too please.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 23, 2008)

Tut tut tut

Hippy what are you doing drinking that kinda stuff............................... 

Also

Please explain the* STAIN*

Whats been going on here


----------



## Thorn (Jul 23, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> I think he was hungry



My god he's eating a stag beetle!!!



			
				melissa said:
			
		

> *chocolate cookies just out of the oven *
> 
> View attachment 69521



Are those 'special' cookies? :hubba:

Runby -nice pics bro! Do you live in Ireland? I've never been before but am planning on it soon with the other half


----------



## Thorn (Jul 23, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Tut tut tut
> 
> Hippy what are you doing drinking that kinda stuff...............................



Well its better than Carling or Carlsburg!!! haha


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I may have over filled my hanging basket :shocked:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Prayamantus garding my Sativa Hybrid. lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 24, 2008)

View attachment 69812
View attachment 69813


Here's a pic of a car I took last weekend when camping. Looks like something outta Mad Max.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 24, 2008)

*somebodys worried about the rising costs of petrol :rofl:*


----------



## tcbud (Jul 26, 2008)

Some hot bread and Rolls the Husband cooked.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 26, 2008)

mmmmm, sweet rolls :hubba:  ...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 26, 2008)

My Hosta in flower...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 26, 2008)

a few more from today...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2008)

Yesterday was very hot and sunny so I put some of my smaller plants outside of my greenhouse on a waste corner of my garden, 10 hours later I went to put the plants away, as I walked to them I thought to myself why is that plant looking black?

4 of my plants were sitting on an old slab and ants had made a nest under it and were swarming out  

As I picked the plants up flying ants were crawling all over my hands and arms, they were up going up the inside of my jeans and were in my shoes, they were not just at the bottom of my jeans, they were crawling all the way up to my tallywhacker    

I could hear my partner laughing her face off watching me strip off in the garden as I was getting ants off me, they were EVERYWHERE :shocked:


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Ireland



OH MY WORD.

I have been there.. I'm pretty dang sure!
Weird.


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2008)

lotsa' bucks this year


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 28, 2008)

Hick, that was your 6000th post! 

Nice one  And lovely photos!


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2008)

nice picture Hick ...been trying to catch the buck out back of my place on camera to show. you bow hunt?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2008)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


????

Ive thanked less than 8 times in 24hrs

Err, ok, I will do it this way

Nice picture.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 29, 2008)

I cant help looking at the above picture and seeing something rude lol.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking at the world through alcohol.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 29, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I cant help looking at the above picture and seeing something rude lol.


 


Beauty Is in the Eye of the Beholder 
















:shocked: Perve:shocked:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 29, 2008)

World Class Trout Fishing!
Get your flys out and drift one down this stream.  The water is so cold that i understand it makes the fish better tasting and fighting.

Hippy, we call that the "ants in the pants dance".


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 29, 2008)

Ive had an old trout who put up a good fight in the past


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 29, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Ive had an old trout who put up a good fight in the past




I gave up n let mine go


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 29, 2008)

Love the pics tc, that water looks so refreshing.

Chillin out with Lenny.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's a few pics I took for my day by day grow journal with my boyfriends phone camera - not bad eh. these are just 3 days old!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 30, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> phone camera - not bad eh.



Thats great resolution for a celly, what kinda phone is it?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 31, 2008)

its a samsung, not sure which model but he got it about a year ago so its not that old. I think its 3 megepixel. It does take some fantastic pictures but the only thing is its crap at taking pics of moving things because it takes about 3 seconds to take the pic after you click lol! But for my green babies, its great


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sun Flower bud

Have a wonderful day..


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 31, 2008)

a really pretty sunset i captured at snoqualmie falls and my cat Ham about an hour after harvesting the cat nip plants


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is a cricket on one of my sunflowers, and a grasshopper on my hand. Both taken with the boyfriends phone again!

Enjoy.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Guys 

This is a pic of my Begonia, they hide thier flowers under a thick silky shield and the flowers hang downwards, so unless your about 9 inches tall you wouldnt see them.

As I was bending down a simple house fly landed and looked at me.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for sharing hippy, those are beautiful


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2008)

That phone has some darn fine resolution , I've never seen the like from a phone.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 11, 2008)

*:holysheep: them pics hippy and hick are beautiful :aok:*


----------



## Thorn (Aug 11, 2008)

loving the harvestman hick! (if its a spider i do apologise i'm a liytle drunk tonight )


----------



## tcbud (Aug 11, 2008)

A huge tree in an RV park in the Central Valley near the Sacramento River.
Fishing with Dad last weekend
and a Beaver Hut on the lake we were fishing on.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 14, 2008)

I just took this on my last trip to my greenhouse for the day, its 8.25pm


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Guys 

I walked out my back door this morning at 5-45am to go and do my first check of the day in my greenhouse, as soon as I opened my back door I noticed I had a few visitors.

My back patio is 25 ft long and 15 ft wide, it was absolutely covered in snails and slugs and it looked like they were all indulging in some kind of mass open air orgy  

So I walked back inside and got my camera 

Picture 6 looks like some kind of sperm sack or egg sack.

The last 2 pictures are the inside of a slugs lung.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 19, 2008)

*amazing close ups hippy ,,,
i doubt i would ever see inside a slugs lung without your pics ,,,wonderfull :48:*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 19, 2008)

Freaky HippyInEngland.....how the heck do you find a snails lung?  Just turn the little slimmer over?  Nature is just amazing....and all on the back patio.  Wonder how they just knew, your place was where the party would be?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow hippy! Thats freakin amazing..but scary! :holysheep: how weird is that?!?!

Here I have a few pictures to share 

1) A fly about to meet his doom...
2) A lovely Orchid
3&4) A Bumble Bee buzying itself on my sunflowers 
5) A funny hover-fly on one of the fella's jalapeno flowers
6) My gorgeous ginger-tom! He likes to sleep in the greenhouse in a cardboard box! Lazy boy!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 20, 2008)

I found this stone down at the beach last week. It has strange 'track' marks on its rounded side. But on the flat side it has a strange fossel type of shape. Is it a fossil? Does anyone know what could have caused these strange marks?

Thanks and happy smoking


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

quick pic of the local lizards, these things are everywhere.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what could have caused these strange marks?


 
Hi thorn 

What you have is a sea urchin fossil, they take over 65 million years to form, so it is 65 million years old or older!

Your Urchin fossil would have once been buried deep in sediment and it has taken all this time to be freed from the sedimentary rock and get washed up on a beach.

How big is it and how heavy?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 21, 2008)

*Great pics everyone. :aok: *


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2008)

These two bucks came by yesterday evening.  One was a nice four point and the other a spike.  The sun was going down, as i shot these from the window.  They grazed the brush for awhile then the four point layed down as  the spike kept watch.  I used a filter on the photos to make them clearer.  He did not lay down long and by the time i had put the pics onto the computer he was up again. When they got down near the garden, the spike went after my cherry tomatoes and i had to put an end to the photo session and shooo them away.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2008)

Good job you have your wire protecting your plants


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

Enjoy buddies


----------



## Melissa (Aug 22, 2008)

*:holysheep: beautiful pics tcbud ,,,i also like the story behind the photos :48:*


----------



## painterdude (Aug 23, 2008)

went to Spain for a month in 2006......and Morocco......some pics I like


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Dragon art. Enjoy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2008)

An autumn day in the mountains--10-18-07.  The view from my front window.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful THG

Did you take a smoke with you?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 24, 2008)

I found this under some branches that were laying on the ground after I had cut them off my apple tree.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

Enjoy & good Morning


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 24, 2008)

One's a Ghetto in Bulgaria, Another is a house in Athens... And the last one is undercover cops in Belgrade...


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2008)

Yesterday taking a road trip took these of Shasta.  It amazes me that there is still snow on this peak.  I read somewhere that Mount Shasta has the only "growing" glacier in the lower 48 states.


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 24, 2008)

yo


----------



## iiq van condet (Aug 24, 2008)

:d


----------



## zipflip (Aug 24, 2008)

View attachment 75460
 sunrise out fishin the other mornin

View attachment 75461
 my first perch i caught in over 4 years lol  its a whopper. lol caught last week sometime


----------



## Thorn (Aug 24, 2008)

amazing photos everyone! Thank you all for sharing 

Thank you so much for that information on the sea urchin fossil  Its currently put away incase any children cause any accidents  But at some point I will weigh it and take a photo of it next to a ruler so you can see how big it is.

sorry for rambling i'd rather stoned


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

Art


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

Frome the same artist


----------



## iiq van condet (Aug 25, 2008)

uncle bob, wish him luk


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope that isnt your face.


----------



## iiq van condet (Aug 25, 2008)

blur face angle .... who knows...
even me i duno who the hell is he 
lol


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 25, 2008)

Just a couple bags of some swag dope. And some kinda bug shell I found out side in the yard. I think the shell is really cool looking.

View attachment 73450
View attachment 73451


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 25, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> some kinda bug shell I found out side in the yard. I think the shell is really cool looking.


 
It sure is, especially when seen the right way up.

Great pic Hyper


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 25, 2008)

lol I never even thought to flip it over. Good call HippyInEngland. Does anyone no what that is? PM if you do. I see them all the time around here.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pic Hyperbrandon


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi guys 

Its a national bank holiday weekend here today so I said to my partner get your jacket were going out, she said when, I said were leaving in 15 mins, she said thats nowhere near enough time, I said be ready or I will drag you to the car at whatever state your in, she was ready in 15 mins 


We went to a food fayre, sounds posh but its just tents in a field on a school playing field :rofl:


So 2 hours later after meeting 2 tractors and the obligatory 400 caravans, we arrived at 11am.

Here are a few pics ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2008)

The pics above is the entrance, there were many many more people and tents out of shot, lots of specialist foods and drinks, the cider and perry tent caught my eye more than once :hubba: , lots of unusual home made concoctions and odd named cheeses that I couldnt even pronounce :rofl:, Pale Ales :hubba: , oddly a dozen or so tents were selling game sausages, steaks, pies etc etc, they had samples free to taste, URGH game sausage taste vile :spit: 

The pics below were 'Outside' things to look at, a modern day Blacksmith, several falcons, roasted hog, a lost dog, brass band and shoes getting slowly thicker and thicker with mud until I stood 17ft tall :rofl:

The last 2 pics were as we were walking out, a few Fir cones and a butterfly on a Buddleia, the last pic is a Bailey's cheesecake with a bitter dark chocolate and whisky sauce on top :hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2008)

those falcons real or statues or mounts? they look almost statuesque(spelling?)


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2008)

View attachment 75925

i was browsin the net for new images to use as avatars and i do not know why buit when i saw this one i recalled ur username HIE and i thought i'd grab it for ya lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> those falcons real or statues or mounts? they look almost statuesque(spelling?)


 
They are alive, 1:1000th of a second exposure time.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 26, 2008)

*:holysheep: i want that cheese cake 

nice pics hippy eace:*


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> They are alive, 1:1000th of a second exposure time.


 
i wanna pet falcon, man.  that'd be a sweet pet


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 26, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL pics everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Thorn (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow hippy I hope your bringing us english folk back some of those beers ales and stouts :cool2: :headbang:  and some of that tasty meat...those look so good! I bet your gonna have a nice feast if you bought anything! I been to a good few beer festivals with the fella and my dad and they're great but the only problem is you can only taste so many beers because you become far too intoxicated   :hubba: 

Hope you had a great time!


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 27, 2008)

HAhah made this in photoshop..


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

PHOTO SHOP? IS THAT THE NAME THE PROGRAM?  im gonna see if there a free download online for it


----------



## Thorn (Aug 27, 2008)

if there is zipflip, then let me know


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> if there is zipflip, then let me know


 
will do thorn.  
  i think this would be a fun program to play round wit when bored lol...


----------



## Melissa (Aug 27, 2008)

*thorn,, zipflip*

*you can get a trial version for 28 days free ,,on their website eace:*


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *thorn,, zipflip*
> 
> *you can get a trial version for 28 days free ,,on their website eace:*


 
website?  adobe.com?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

is it called lightroom 2, CS3extended, or elements 7?  i've no clue lol


----------



## Melissa (Aug 27, 2008)

*zip flip its on 
adobe photoshop then trial downloads cs3,, extended*


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah u ant going to be able to get a free version on line no where thats a 300$ program for the cs3.. u can get 7.0 for about 100 or less nowadays..

but that program is not so easy to use if u don't know what ur doing it takes time to do what i did there.. i have been working with gfx for like 5 years now so don't expect it to be easy like that and if u really want to do that stuff im here to help


----------



## zipflip (Aug 27, 2008)

N1XON said:
			
		

> yeah u ant going to be able to get a free version on line no where thats a 300$ program for the cs3.. u can get 7.0 for about 100 or less nowadays..
> 
> but that program is not so easy to use if u don't know what ur doing it takes time to do what i did there.. i have been working with gfx for like 5 years now so don't expect it to be easy like that and if u really want to do that stuff im here to help


 
I'm not gonna even try wit it then. sounds like one them things that will result wit my fist  falling thru my keyboard or screen. lol  not a very patient person wit really intricate sophisticated stuff.  lol   i'm not stupid. i just rather do simple things that are less stressful to me  lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2008)

I use Paint Shop Pro (a little something I borrowed in my last job and forgot to give back )

Free 30 day trial ...

hXXp://www.download.com/Corel-Paint-Shop-Pro-Photo/3000-2192_4-10001995.html

Tutorial ...

hXXp://www.baycongroup.com/paint_shop_pro/tutorials.htm

XX to TT

The above is for XP/VISTA


----------



## Thorn (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok so I've got lots of pictures of it. It weighs 123 grams and is approx 6 x 4.5 x 4.5cm

Anyway here are pictures so you can see..

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Thorn (Aug 28, 2008)

At the weekend me and the other half went out for a nice long bike ride and the first time we stopped - for a drink and to chain the bikes up so we could go have a smoke sitting on a tree hanging over the river - a red admiral butterfly just landed on my babies arm! It stayed there for a good few minutes and just sunned itself! This allowed me to take lots of good pictures of it...here are a few...


----------



## Thorn (Aug 28, 2008)

This picture is of a wonderful and huge fallen down tree. It is so big its great fun climbing up it. We usually sit right at the top for a smoke. In this picture I was rolling one lol!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2008)

That tree looks *HUGE*


----------



## Thorn (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks hippy! What about my sea urchin fossil, do you still think thats definately what it is? I did do some research on them but couldn't find anything detailed on how they form and how long it takes. Do you know any sites or books that would make good readin on the subject?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 28, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I use Paint Shop Pro (a little something I borrowed in my last job and forgot to give back )
> 
> Free 30 day trial ...
> 
> ...


 
WOW LOL    i just downloaded it and tried foolin wit it for bit and damn... too out my league as far as technology an puters goes.  lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Thanks hippy! What about my sea urchin fossil, do you still think thats definately what it is? I did do some research on them but couldn't find anything detailed on how they form and how long it takes. Do you know any sites or books that would make good readin on the subject?


 
hXXp://www.fossils-facts-and-finds.com/how_are_fossils_formed.html

hXXp://www.enchantedlearning.com/subjects/dinosaurs/dinofossils/Fossilhow.html

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil

hXXp://www.fossilicious.com/Fossil-Sea-Urchins-c-256.html

hXXp://www.discoveringfossils.co.uk/Myths.htm

hXXp://www.naturesodyssey.com/urchin-fossil-ieupatangus-floridanusi-p-3585.html

XX to TT


----------



## tcbud (Aug 28, 2008)

This morning while going out to water a girl on my deck, i noticed movement on the bank to my right.  The Quail I could see running down the hill.  The jays were flying like maniacs, as usual.  Then i note the bright red colored head of the Pileated Woodpecker.  I posted one earlier in this thread.  This is like the fourth time or so i have seen this type of bird in almost twenty years.  They are a "threatened" species here in the US.  I quickly got my camera and started shooting.  To my surprise another came into my view.  And then....WOW, three of them!  I cropped the pictures instead of shrinking them.  They are kinda grainy but thot you all could see them better that way.  When they fly they make a loud whoop whoop (wings sound) almost like an owl.


----------



## Thorn (Aug 29, 2008)

wow great shots buddy! That last one of all 3 is awesome! 

We get the green woodpeckers often in our garden and they are so loud but beautiful creatures, eating all the ants!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 31, 2008)

*Pics, pics and more pics.  *


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 31, 2008)

A Walk in Town...


----------



## Thorn (Sep 1, 2008)

niki... that bottle brush plant...we have one of those! It looked just like that when it was in flower! And thats in the UK hehe...see u don't need to go to nice places to see these things


----------



## Hick (Sep 1, 2008)

fantastic pictures, one and all!..


----------



## tokemon (Sep 1, 2008)

Some killer graffiti in Vega Alta PR




One I took at the fort in old San Juan.





Edit for spelling


----------



## annscrib (Sep 1, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

this is what gustav look like from my work on the panhandle fl


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

A picture of my Lady Sativa with Night vision on and with out.. Enjoy buddies.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 4, 2008)

sunset drivin home two night ago.
View attachment 77621
View attachment 77622
View attachment 77623


----------



## Thorn (Sep 5, 2008)

wow that is an awesome sunset! Well done on capturing that!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 5, 2008)

This came down to roof top height, flying up and down several times, I could see the pilots face it was that low, to say I stood crapping myself as I stood in my greenhouse is a severe understatement :rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Sep 5, 2008)

> I could see the pilots face it was that low



:rofl::rofl: 
i bet he saw the beer baby and had to swoop in for a closer look :48:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This came down to roof top height, flying up and down several times, I could see the pilots face it was that low, to say I stood crapping myself as I stood in my greenhouse is a severe understatement :rofl:


 
looks like a national guard or army helicopter  to me.  or u think they were doin them one them thermal things lookin for grows indoors?


----------



## iiq van condet (Sep 5, 2008)

hope all user of this site lucky on planting weed 
peace out..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 5, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> looks like a national guard or army helicopter to me. or u think they were doin them one them thermal things lookin for grows indoors?


 
I looked at our county police helicopter and they use one of these, but saying that, it could have been for any reason, if scanning for heat sigs, none would have been found at my home.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2008)

that heli looks cool.  i want one  just to go  zip round the skies in on them nights i get bored. lol. 
  never flown in a heli before tho.
  i'd be zippin round an droppin water balloons on people lol.  jus playin. i just want a helicopter lol who needs a toy 4x4 when u got a helicopter lol


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 5, 2008)

View attachment 77692
View attachment 77700

Just a couple muckin about.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 6, 2008)

The Oldest VCR I've ever seen... A Body Builder statue on top of a Restaurant... And a kid that cried too much...


----------



## zipflip (Sep 6, 2008)

look its the incredible hulk....  LOL


----------



## zipflip (Sep 7, 2008)

View attachment 77892
 another sunset picture an playin wit photoshop. lol
  i jus got the 30 day trial and now just as i start to get a grip on it and all my trial gonna run out. thats a spendy program. maybe someone got a key code i can have to get full???? lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> maybe someone got a key code i can have to get full???? lol


 
Every problem has a solution


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 7, 2008)

here's a cool tat my buddy on a friend


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2008)

hey HIE i got my own fleet of helis heres 1 haha i was under attack and under heavy fire as you can see.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> here's a cool tat my buddy on a friend


 


*I'm Jake the Peg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um 
 With my extra leg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um 
 Wherever I go through rain and snow 
 The people always let me know 
 There's Jake the peg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um 
 With his extra leg, diddle-iddle-iddle 

 The day that I born (oh boy) my father nearly died 
 He couldn't get my nappies on, how matter how he tried 
 'Cos I was born with an extra leg, and since that day begun 
 I had to learn to stand on my own three feet 
 Believe me that's no fun 

 [Chorus] 

 I had a dreadful childhood really, I s'pose I shouldn't moan 
 Each time they had a three legged race, I won it on me own 
 And also I got popular, when came the time for cricket 
 They used to roll my trousers up 
 And use me for the wicket 

 [Chorus] 

 I was a dreadful scholar, I found all the lessons hard 
 The only thing I knew for sure, was three feet make a yard 
 To count to ten I used me fingers, if I needed more 
 By getting my shoes and socks off 
 I could count to twenty four 

 I'm Jake the [stops to count] 

 ...to twenty five 

 I'm Jake the peg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um 
 With my extra leg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um 
 Whatever I did they said was false 
 They said "quick march" I did the quick waltz 
 Then they shouted at me "put your best foot forward" - but which foot? 
 I said "it's very fine for you, you only got a choice of two" 
 But me, I'm Jake the Peg, diddle-iddle-iddle-um 
 With the extra leg... diddle-iddle-iddle-um*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 7, 2008)

The picture of the snotty kid makes my skin crawl.


----------



## tokemon (Sep 7, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> View attachment 77892
> another sunset picture an playin wit photoshop. lol
> i jus got the 30 day trial and now just as i start to get a grip on it and all my trial gonna run out. thats a spendy program. maybe someone got a key code i can have to get full???? lol


gimp.org


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

I hired a skip for the garden rubbish, looks like im going to have to hire another one :rofl:

Not a single scrap of garden rubbish is in the skip, where the hell does it all come from   :confused2: 

My partner asked me why I was ordering a skip, she said cant you do it in 2 or 3 trips to the local dump putting it in your boot? (trunk)

:doh:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

Thought you may have hired a Pink 1


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh yeah?


----------



## zipflip (Sep 7, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> gimp.org


 
it wouldnt download for my puter for some reason. plus photoshop seems to be way better. i'm sure i can find a torrent of it wit a key gen or code wit it maybe. anyone know of any torrents for a key gen for photoshoppro?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive just sent you the code in PM


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

npdwket


----------



## zipflip (Sep 7, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> npdwket


 
and wat the heck is that mean lol.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

Code           

But not a KEY


----------



## zipflip (Sep 7, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Code
> 
> But not a KEY


 
so then wat is it exactly i need the code, the key,.... wat exactly? i'm lost wit this program here lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

The term 'key' is a code that unlocks its block.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 7, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Sep 8, 2008)

*my daughter took these in rome over the weekend 
Roman Colosseum and Trevi Fountain*.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 8, 2008)

This is the legendary Shoe Tree.  On Hiwy 395, about an hour out of Reno heading North.  The legend says that a newly wed couple got into an arguement after getting married in Reno on their way home in California.  They pulled over in this spot and when the new wife wanted to walk back to Haliluia Junction (nearest phone), the husband took her shoes and threw them up in this tree.  Since then, many (not just newlyweds) have thrown their shoes over it's branches.
I dont know if the legend is true, but last year half the tree broke off due to snow.  Also, I find the "no littering" sign to be humorous.  I'm pretty sure those shoes are litter.  The second picture was taken from the passenger window, kinda blurry due to the speed of travel.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> This is the legendary Shoe Tree. On Hiwy 395, about an hour out of Reno heading North. The legend says that a newly wed couple got into an arguement after getting married in Reno on their way home in California. They pulled over in this spot and when the new wife wanted to walk back to Haliluia Junction (nearest phone), the husband took her shoes and threw them up in this tree. Since then, many (not just newlyweds) have thrown their shoes over it's branches.
> I dont know if the legend is true, but last year half the tree broke off due to snow. Also, I find the "no littering" sign to be humorous. I'm pretty sure those shoes are litter. The second picture was taken from the passenger window, kinda blurry due to the speed of travel.


 
so wat do they say is the reason for throwin shoes up in the tree. is it supose to bring  good luck to marriage or somethin? if so then i shoulda threw all my exes shoes up in that tree way back when...  LOL  but actually life is much better now


----------



## lyfr (Sep 8, 2008)

*EDIT*


> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.
> 
> 8. Please, for your own protection, do not post pictures or information about yourself or your life that would make it possible for the police to use against you or the site. No real life photos of yourself or family and friends. Anyone in the world can come to our site and look at anything you post. Be safe. Be free. Stay free.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 8, 2008)

wow.  them urs lyfr?  now these the strain i wanna grow. they just  make me stare in awe. the shape is so symetrical and almost look like they just lil bushes hit wit the hedge trimmer to shape them.
  i know a spot out in the sticks that has lil bushes that darn near resemble them mj plants in that picture and i'd love to get hold of some seeds an do a grow out there. mine are all oddly shaped wit limbs goin off in every which direction... they still beutiful but i really like the ones in that pic man.


----------



## lyfr (Sep 8, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> wow. them urs lyfr? now these the strain i wanna grow. they just make me stare in awe. the shape is so symetrical and almost look like they just lil bushes hit wit the hedge trimmer to shape them.
> i know a spot out in the sticks that has lil bushes that darn near resemble them mj plants in that picture and i'd love to get hold of some seeds an do a grow out there. mine are all oddly shaped wit limbs goin off in every which direction... they still beutiful but i really like the ones in that pic man.


i wish dey was mine...i stole the pic.  i thought it was worth sharin


----------



## lyfr (Sep 9, 2008)

i didnt know copy/paste was the same as link.  and it's not me or anyone i know,  i got it off the net...dude put it up for all to see so i figured he wanted the publicity i guess...now i know...sorry MP


----------



## zipflip (Sep 9, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> i wish dey was mine...i stole the pic. i thought it was worth sharin


 
does anyone have an idea of wat strain will grow that shape and or if its all bout how u grow it that makes it that way? cuz i want those man


----------



## annscrib (Sep 11, 2008)

i took these pics of ike today off of our shores,,, hope yall like


----------



## IRISH (Sep 11, 2008)

few random animal pics, and oh yeah , gotta have trichs.:hubba: ...


----------



## IRISH (Sep 12, 2008)

thats a jet engine (2) driven truck. i seen her do 366 mph in a quarter mile. thats humpin' along on solid ground.


----------



## cili71 (Sep 12, 2008)

my bike


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Here's a few pictures of my Fatty...As you can see shes had her fair share of weed, obviously she has been overcome with da munchies. LOL  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 16, 2008)

*I cought this guy in my house last week. Any idea what it is? My bro thinks it's some kind of Praying Mantis. :confused2: *


----------



## Thorn (Sep 16, 2008)

its a cricket TBG, just looked in my insect book and it looks like a male Oak Bush Cricket to me. Here's the family link on wikipedia:

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tettigoniidae

Hope that helps


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 16, 2008)

*Never seen one before and seeing how this critter isn't paying and of the bills he got the boot outside.   Thanks Thorn.  *


			
				Thorn said:
			
		

> its a cricket TBG, just looked in my insect book and it looks like a male Oak Bush Cricket to me. Here's the family link on wikipedia:
> 
> hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tettigoniidae
> 
> Hope that helps


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2008)

..Anyone catch that "Harvest Moon" last nite?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sure did Hick and she was lightning up the sky. *


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Never seen one before and seeing how this critter isn't paying and of the bills he got the boot outside.  Thanks Thorn.  *


 
LOL,IF HE AINT GETTIN ME HIGH,HE AINT LIVIN HERE!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

I Was Outdoors Last Night And Never Even Thaught To Look Up At The Moon =)


----------



## Thorn (Sep 16, 2008)

no worries TBG anytime, we occasionally get a few bush crickets in our bedroom - their like BRIGHT green! hehe

Didn't see the moon i'm afraid as it was a bit of a crap day for me. Was my grandads funeral (I am pleased it was on the harvest moon though) and I was also having a blue day so that didn't help. I actually went to bed early and that never happens!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## zipflip (Sep 17, 2008)

i like how the sun in the pic sets right on the top cola.  cool pic


----------



## Thorn (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree bro, its an awesome shot!


----------



## grumpygrowers (Sep 18, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

>


 
*EDIT* absolutely unacceptable comment
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html <--- "click"


----------



## lyfr (Sep 18, 2008)

View attachment 79603


View attachment 79604


View attachment 79605


----------



## zipflip (Sep 18, 2008)

sweet ride....  love the hood ornament how it jumpin out the hood. 
  if its urs... great imagination there on the hood ornament.


----------



## lyfr (Sep 18, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> sweet ride.... love the hood ornament how it jumpin out the hood.
> if its urs... great imagination there on the hood ornament.


not mine, i'm more of a truck guy but i would love to drive it once.  saw it at a car show, they called it "Boss Jag"...i love one-of-a-kind stuff:hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I cought this guy in my house last week. Any idea what it is? My bro thinks it's some kind of Praying Mantis. :confused2: *


it was praying you wouldnt catch him, so he could eat your plants...lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

I was surfing ebay and a collection of metal detector finds caught my eye, so I bought the small bag on offer, 25+ bits and bobs costing £26 with delivery price included, 7 rings were solid gold :hubba: 

This is just 1 of them, my camera decided to die on me with the help of the 'Magic Monkey', the magic monkey is where you KNOW someone broke something and wont own up to it, so as no one broke it, the magic monkey must have done it, anyway, its out to be fixed and expected to take 3 weeks  

This pic was taken with my mobile, a bit naff but it will have to do.


By the way, after I took the gold out of the pile of crud sent me from the ebay seller, I re listed the crud left over on ebay and sold it for £31 :rofl:

I will put pics of the other rings on when I get my camera back and I have cleaned them up better.

This ring has very crude hammered patterns and writing all the way around it, its driving me nuts not knowing how old it is, I have worked with gold for a long time, and this is gold at its purest.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

wow bro, you might have something there.... what you want for it???? LOL just kidding around hippyinengland.. some people have all the luck... nice job....


----------



## lyfr (Sep 20, 2008)

View attachment 79839


View attachment 79840


View attachment 79841


View attachment 79842
stole the last outdoor pic off the net(oops,sorry, no more links from me )but these are mine.  hopin their close enough to be ready to post pics(remember,i'm paranoid ). a couple are the freak strain i grew several months ago, a couple are " scotts valley grandaddy?",  and a few bagseeds as well.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2008)

*Random pics.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 21, 2008)

View attachment 79937


----------



## Thorn (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh the wasps! They are doin my nut in at the moment!!

Anyway...

I have a few holiday pictures. First is a HUGE toadstool/mushroom - there were loads of these round our tent and slowly they disappered. On the last day we saw a cow eatin one!

Second a beautiful but random sight!

Third - some weird fungi behing the tent

And lastly, this picture is from the day we got back from holiday and went to collect my 3 Lowryder Mint plants from their wild holiday. On the way back we found a vine that could take our weight...so we had a good swing! hehe! In that bag is my 3 plants lol!


----------



## Hick (Sep 22, 2008)

..the season is a changin'... enjoying the last few hours of "Summer"..


----------



## Thorn (Sep 22, 2008)

beautiful shots there hick! thanks for sharing! Indeed...summer is almost over. Although I must say I do love the autumn colours


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 22, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I cought this guy in my house last week. Any idea what it is? My bro thinks it's some kind of Praying Mantis. :confused2: *


 
*Looks like what we call a katydid, they make quite a racket aroud here *


----------



## Thorn (Sep 22, 2008)

yea puffin, a katydid is also known as a bush cricket 

Hope you and your ladies are doing well


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2008)

some pics of one of the orchids i got my mom for some occassion a couple years ago over the years now she has and orchid greenhouse, and last 2 pics some cool other flower shes growing.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 23, 2008)

*A couple more pics of my fatty I gotta share...and a picture of a flower pot that I painted.  *


----------



## zipflip (Sep 23, 2008)

cute kitty


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2008)

Wrong kind of plant in your pot :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 23, 2008)

*Fall colors mean one thing Hick HARVEST TIME. :hubba:  :hubba: *


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> ..the season is a changin'... enjoying the last few hours of "Summer"..


----------



## Hick (Sep 23, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Fall colors mean one thing Hick HARVEST TIME. :hubba:  :hubba: *


..."TWO" .. things bro'.. Harvest 'n huntin'.. :hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2008)

A couple animals at an RV park over the weekend.


----------



## grumpygrowers (Sep 23, 2008)

My 3 week in flower bagseed grow

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5416


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 23, 2008)

:watchplant: :evil: :farm:


----------



## Thorn (Sep 24, 2008)

you jus love those pics eh bud uncle


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok so after my crud day at work I was waiting in the rain with my bike for dad to come and get me. We have loads of trees at work and a lot of them are horse chestnuts...so of course there are a lotta conkers. So I picked up a load along with 2 that hadn't opened. When I got home (after I'd recovered a little) I cracked them open and each one had 2 conkers in, one of which was that tiny little dot you can see!!!

Anyway, I'm off sick today. I don't actually feel too bad but a was a little panicky when thinkin about work. Theres a really good open day at an outdoor shop tomorrow and i'm gonna miss it as i'm meant to be at work all day but after the way they've treated me and not bothered to ask if I was ok i'm thinking about taking tomorrow off too. Even my mum said I should take it off. I'm only meant to work part time and they just keep dumping me in it and leaving me in charge and I can't cope anymore. Going to be handing in my notice soon. After all, my health NEEDS to come first.

Sorry for the ramble! Hope everyone doing ok, and enjoy the pics


----------



## Melissa (Sep 26, 2008)

*oh yeah the conker season is upon us ,,,,
dont u think its hillarius that they have banned them in schools :rofl:

are u going to find a new job first thorn?
whatever ,,,as long as you feel happy :woohoo:*


----------



## Thorn (Sep 26, 2008)

dunno, i'm lookin but gonna see how things go after the weekend 

Yea it is hilarious... when i was at school there weren't many rules, i mean if it hurts then you don't do it again. Its no wonder kids are growing up now with no common sense! lol


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Hick (Sep 27, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *oh yeah the conker season is upon us ,,,,
> dont u think its hillarius that they have banned them in schools :rofl:
> 
> are u going to find a new job first thorn?
> whatever ,,,as long as you feel happy :woohoo:*



.."conkers"??.. .. "banned?".. :confused2: 
Students should be allowed to have 'conkers', even concealed 'conkers'. As long as they have attended and passed a course on the safety, and handeling of them..


----------



## Thorn (Sep 27, 2008)

not sure if you guys played conkers in your various corners of the world, but when I, my parents and grandparents etc were in school we used to play a game with conkers... drill a hole through it put a shoe lace through and fight each others conkers and first one to smash apart loses 

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conkers

'xx' to 'tt'


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 27, 2008)

what do you recon

is that there conker ^^^^^

 a 

3er or 4er?


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 28, 2008)

:confused2:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to soak my conkers in vinegar, ive not walked the same since.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a kaleidoscope of your gate Pic BU, kinda cool.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2008)

*ROFLMAO Hippy. :rofl: *


			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I used to soak my conkers in vinegar, ive not walked the same since.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 29, 2008)

lol guys 

That conker i say would be a 4er but the fella is sticking with a 3er hehe


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2008)

I title this Boredom.

For obvious reasons :rofl: 

They are 2mm ballbearings.


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 30, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I title this Boredom.
> 
> For obvious reasons :rofl:



why?

did you lose your marbles :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## lyfr (Oct 4, 2008)

View attachment 81975


View attachment 81976


View attachment 81977
My lemon tree BTW:hubba: ..yup, growin some PH down


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 4, 2008)

last month when i was camping :holysheep: 
pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2008)

*The beautiful colors of fall.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 12, 2008)

Fabulous TBG, this time of year is beautiful


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 12, 2008)

Okie dokie, TBG made me take a walk up my garden.

Here is the last of the pinks and my garage.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 12, 2008)

look i did not read the entire post,but what the hell is a conker,sounds like its a dying whatever it is,lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 12, 2008)

Conkers.

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conkers

XX to TT


----------



## Waspfire (Oct 12, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> look i did not read the entire post,but what the hell is a conker,sounds like its a dying whatever it is,lol


 
lol same never herd of conker till this post lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2008)

Hummingbirds


----------



## andy52 (Oct 12, 2008)

oh,i love the hummers.got 3 feeders myself.so colorful little birds


----------



## Thorn (Oct 12, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> look i did not read the entire post,but what the hell is a conker,sounds like its a dying whatever it is,lol



if u read the post then you wouldn't need to have posted that  thanks hippy hehe


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

I was bored this morning so went out for a drive, I found this in someones front garden  

It must have taken months.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 14, 2008)

that is amazing! Was it carved into a tree that is still alive?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

The tree is fully growing


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 14, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I was bored this morning so went out for a drive, I found this in someones front garden
> 
> It must have taken months.





			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The tree is fully growing



bet you struggled to see the wood for the trees............................:rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2008)

At least im not barking up the wrong tree


----------



## IRISH (Oct 14, 2008)

fall scenes...


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 14, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> At least im not barking up the wrong tree



you did say barking..........................................?

n

not.................................


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2008)

*Just a few pics from the weekend.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 27, 2008)

I just walked to my greenhouse and this was found, im suprised they are still around, but saying that its still finding pollen somewhere, it was really groggy and slow moving, looks like this one forgot to go home for the looming winter.

I have no idea whats sticking out of its rear end.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*Could be getting his temp taken with a rectal thermometer Hippy. :confused2: :rofl: *


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

great pics hippy! you wanna tell him to go get warm, I hear we gonna be having some frosts this week.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes ive heard the same Thorn, I still have 2-3 weeks to go yet


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

oh no...lets hope they're strong girls and can fight it off! I've got one plant outside which won't be done (if it actually does finish) until end of november, early december lol! Haven't checked her though since she showed me her hairs, gonna go check her today and see if she's worth it. It was only a runt so if it doesn't survive it doesn't matter too much... we'll probably smoke her anyway whatever state she's in lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 27, 2008)

Pics


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

yes yes yes i'll try to remember to take the camera hehe..

here's the link to her 'journal' and the last update..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30645


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

oh i just went to it and noticed u seen that already lol my bad! Gonna upload some piccies for that...

Isn't this lady just the cutest?!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 27, 2008)

TBG, and HIE, i think thats a kick stand. ...bb...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

some pics


----------



## Thorn (Oct 29, 2008)

YEA!!! I absolutely adore frogs and toads! thanks for those me dear


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 29, 2008)

"hairy hairs"


----------



## tcbud (Oct 31, 2008)

I have seen many Redtail soaring above my place, but never seen one in a tree here.  Caught it's shadow on the road in front of me, then when it landed, I pulled out the camera and rolled down the window.  Took the first picture, and was snapping the second when it flew.

This is either a Redtail or a Red Shouldered Hawk.  The Redtail is the largest (I beleive) hawk in our area.  This bird just didnt seem as large as a Redtail should be.  Also there are more bands on this birds tail than a Redtail should have.  The Bird was perched in a spot that can clearly see an area of road that I have seen many quail cross.


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 31, 2008)

I do black and white photography a lot, have some of these very pics hanging around my place. Although these ones are not photoshopped.


----------



## killa kev. (Oct 31, 2008)

Nothing Serious. Am beginning to want to get a little more serious as far as photography though. These pics were taken a while back.
MY Whip.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2008)

*Hey killa ya might wanna delete those pictures of yourself as it's not a very good idea. :cop:  Ya know what i mean.   Also we don't allow Photo Bucket or Image Shack picture service to be used on this site for saftey reasons. I hope you understand as we are looking out for the saftey of our members. If ya need help getting pictures up another way just give a yell.  *


----------



## killa kev. (Oct 31, 2008)

^

You are right, good looks.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 31, 2008)

i got a crappy digital camera so i use a few projector lenses to aid my close ups. My shakes dont help but heres a trippy pic


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 31, 2008)

*I LOVE MACROS! :ignore: 

Do you like snowy buds?*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2008)

*Just a few random pics from yesterday.  We live right by the lake. :hubba: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 1, 2008)

Does the lake freeze over?

Remains of a sample :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2008)

*Back when we were kids i remember it freezing over Hippy. Doesn't anymore though as it doesn't really get cold enough. I would say maybe half of it freezes these days. Good enough for some ice fishing.  *


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 1, 2008)

Here are some pics I have taken over the last year.

The first 4 are of Yosemite in the winter of 07/08. I was arrested in Yosemite for a Joint. Yes, one joint. Well, I had to go to court during the winter, so I got these shots

Number 5 is something Tony Hawk players might recognize,

Number 6 is a Seagull nest I found in SF

7 is of Monterey Bay Aquarium.

8 is South Lake Tahoe from my room at Harrahs.

9 and 10 are my favs. Leaving Yosemite, I saw these coyotes next to the road. They even posed for me.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 1, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Does the lake freeze over?
> 
> Remains of a sample :hubba:



n does that bin get emptied once every two weeks?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW norcalhal those pictures are all absolutely amazing! Where abouts is the tony hawks one?

These pictures were taken by my mum and dad in their recent holiday (still in the UK though). Not fantastic quality, but just breathtaking really. Wish I could have seen them myself


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Thorn. 

The pic of the tubes is in SF off of the Embarcadaro. It was in one of the first Tony Hawk games.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2008)

THPS haha that game was sick man, it had like roswell as the last level i think. man the good ole skate crew days, goodtimes, yup goodtimes.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2008)

*A few pics from yesterday. It was 70 and beautiful yesterday and it's gonna be the same today. :ignore: *


----------



## tesla (Nov 6, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT: Looks like a good place to find a tree and spark it up, and forget about life's problems.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2008)

*For the most part tesla this could be our backyard. :hubba:  *


			
				tesla said:
			
		

> THE BROTHER'S GRUNT: Looks like a good place to find a tree and spark it up, and forget about life's problems.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2008)

Great pics TBG 

Gonna go get my camera out and see what I can find


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2008)

We have all seen Moss, just green stuff growing, but is it just green stuff?

Pic 1, just typical Moss growing.

Pic 2, Moss in pre flower state.

Pic 3, Moss in flower, look close and you can see an insect skeleton 

Pic 4, My cat when she heard her first ever firework :rofl:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

aww hippy she's gorgeous! My brother let off a banger in our garden when we were sat out with the dog and she went mad, poor thing! The cat was locked away in a bedroom though and he didn't care lol

Great shots of the moss


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2008)

Perfect camping weather this weekend.  Here's a few from the trip.

The odd camper next to our site

And what the view looked like at twilight.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2008)

Our campfire, and preparing my omelette in a bag this morning.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's a few more...a unsteady bridge and the beautiful forest.

(I miss my editing software, its on my other computer.  )


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice bridge Sm


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Hip.

I liked this angle better, but the colors were more off.

I want to brighten it up...I love color.  Especially in the fall.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 10, 2008)

the fall colours are truly breathtaking aren't they? I love them really do. Autumn has always been my favourite season, although they all have their best bits. We've had some really nasty downpours today and I had to cycle through some real bad puddles that were more like lakes across the road to work...so no camping over here!

Those shots do look fab though Mom, looks like a great spot...I hope it was as peaceful for you as it looks


----------



## Thorn (Nov 10, 2008)

For a change hehe.

Here are a few pictures from my day out with the boyfriend. The first 2 looked so much better in real life as you had the colours of the trees and the sunlight beams. It was a beautiful but unpredictable day, one minute sunny, the next a massive downpour. Was still great though 

The last picture is of what could be King Arther's Round Table, but that is debated. Its been carbon dated to around the twelth century (I can't remember exact dates) but online it says this one was created for a Round Table tournament, whatever that is. Its still pretty cool though. We walked around the castle walls too, its only a shame that its so hard to imagine exactly how grand this place was.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2008)

This is where I plan on spending  a few hours today :hubba:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 11, 2008)

pickin apples? :rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 11, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This is where I plan on spending  a few hours today :hubba:



more than a few by the look of things...................

that lawn needs some work

them borders look very untidy

the fence looks like it could fall over at any moment

the plants left n right are showing nute issues

damn hip

you got your work cut out for today...........................


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 11, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> more than a few by the look of things...................
> 
> that lawn needs some work
> 
> ...


 
you forgot the hidden greenhouse that looks like the door blew off it


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 11, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> you forgot the hidden greenhouse that looks like the door blew off it



I didn't.......................................

Hip calls that camouflage......................................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty colors.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> more than a few by the look of things...................
> 
> that lawn needs some work
> 
> ...


 


How easliy you forget the glorious English weather


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

looks like a beautiful day for you over their Mom 

Oh the english weather don;t get me started... altho saying that its been very nice today, just a little too cold


----------



## 84VW (Nov 11, 2008)

about 2 years ago the same day i bought some sony point n shoot, came across that little guy enjoying the backyard

and the other, well who doesnt like a funny cat pic


----------



## Thorn (Nov 11, 2008)

84VW do you have an '84 VW? if so which one, a camper or beatle? or other? I really want a camper but they so expensive


----------



## 84VW (Nov 11, 2008)

i own several vw rabbits, best cars i've ever driven and i've driven alot of cars...i'd love an old camper/bus but you are right about the price, and if its cheap enough to buy it usually needs alot of work


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 12, 2008)

6:36 pm

12/11/08

The moon from my back garden.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Ohhh pretty!  I'll take a pic of my moon tonight.  Right now its nearly 1 pm.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 12, 2008)

I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Muddy dog- u should see her paws.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 12, 2008)

The innocence of white marred by the slight darkness of taintedness, she sure takes after her mom


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 12, 2008)

that dog has a grin in both pics   

day 51 :hairpull: :watchplant:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Whatever makes you think that?  




			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The innocence of white marred by the slight darkness of taintedness, she sure takes after her mom


----------



## Thorn (Nov 13, 2008)

Mom she is absolutely gorgeous! What breed is she?

We took the dog out today in the drizzle and through the mud - was good fun, just a shame we didn't have a nice fat joint to smoke on the way hehe. Dog decided to shake and spray all over the wall and door when she got in lol there's a surprise hehe. you gotta love em!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

My stooopid dog!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Mom she is absolutely gorgeous! What breed is she?


 
Hey Thorn.  She is a Great Pyrenees.  130 lbs of pure gentle giant.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> My stooopid dog!


 
:rofl: now that is a happy dog


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> My stooopid dog!


 
Now thats what I call a happy pup!  Cute.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks mom and cancan. i never heard of that breed mom, she is amazing though. me and the boyfriend want a husky one day.. yea that black lab is the stupidest dog you'd ever know. she loves fetch but would keep going until she had a heart attack if you didn't tell her to lie down and rest...then she looks like that lmao!


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

Just went out to the freezer to get my dinner out and was greated with this 7 legged beastie... lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 15, 2008)

Were you so hungry you ate 1 of its legs?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

haha no but that is funny...

no I ate it ALL

lol jokin... i had beef in peppercorn sauce with overcooked mushy rice hehe - oh well it all goes down same hole!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the mountains...


----------



## BonghitsforJesus462 (Nov 26, 2008)

1st is a band I saw at a pro marijuana festival last year. 2nd picture is a rare siting that I witnessed, Obama and Hillary just hanging out.


----------



## tesla (Nov 26, 2008)

Pics from the area I live near
1. Village kids Picture I took when I was in Africa
2. Mini Iceberg
3. Glacier 
4. Baby moose


----------



## BonghitsforJesus462 (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess you could say I'm a tree hugger.


----------



## MR.Antrax (Nov 27, 2008)

just wanna share some of my work....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice pics Paul.

Dont you think it would be a good idea to crop your name off them?


----------



## groworganic (Nov 27, 2008)

Oops!


----------



## MR.Antrax (Nov 27, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Nice pics Paul.
> 
> Dont you think it would be a good idea to crop your name off them?



well its just a watermark lol cause i already encountered someone who stole a picture i made, even tho its just a hobby still not good to feel.....lol


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 29, 2008)

enjoy just messing with my d40x 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 29, 2008)

this hedgerow was next to a big puddle that each time a car passed splashed the hedge and being freezing like 0.5c was very impressive unlike my pics cos camera couldnt focus until a car came past.

best i could do sorry folks :holysheep: 

pkj


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Nov 29, 2008)

*Our trip to Six Flags on my new D40x*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Pretty pics guys.  I have a DSLR but I never use it.  I should carry it around more often!

Here's a few from today at my moms.  It is so beautiful there and the leaves are finally changing colors.  

I wore the wrong shoes for a hike.   

My brownie kicked in right as we got there.  Perfect timing.  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

And...my unusual new nail polish color- is it pink, orange, or what??????


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

You have small feet.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

What can I say ... I was bored


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You have small feet.


 
Thanks.  But keep in mind I am barely 5 ft 3.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 30, 2008)

parkingjoe that wall of ice is pretty cool and beautiful pics there mom.

It is very sad to see the poor Orca in captivity there though


----------



## BonghitsforJesus462 (Dec 1, 2008)

Had our first snowfall of winter last night. Can't wait to get more of it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 1, 2008)

My supper.

Fishermans pie and peas.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 1, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> And...my unusual new nail polish color- is it pink, orange, or what??????


 
>>>maybe it's Maybeline? ...bb...<<<


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> >>>maybe it's Maybeline? ...bb...<<<


 
:giggle: 

I had to go look.  It's called Kiss Me Coral #474 by Revlon.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*ill go with orange with a hue of pink SM:48:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ill go with orange with a hue of pink SM:48:*


 
:giggle:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

lol women


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I will wear slutty red today.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't you look beautiful, Hippy!!!

:giggle:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Found these while out walking the dogs today..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

What is that bu?????


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> What is that bu?????



Spider Mites.......................

on a Gorse Bush.............


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

Yikes!!!  They look pretty nasty.  Now I understand the magnitude of folks' posts here regarding those things.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 3, 2008)

Yesterdays little stroll


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> lol women


 

haha are u not one thorn ??? :giggle:  dont u like nice nails ? :giggle:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 3, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Found these while out walking the dogs today..


 
>looks like that bush has a case of the crabs to me. lol...bb... don't go near your grow with the same clothes on bu. matter of fact, leave them at the front door, outside.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> haha are u not one thorn ??? :giggle:  dont u like nice nails ? :giggle:



Hehe I do wonder sometimes... lol I do like nice nails, but I pick at mine when I get nervous worried angry etc so they just never grow  I was brought up with older brothers and their hand-downs so you could say I'm a bit of a tom boy


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 7, 2008)

This is my morning.

I have a bit of advice for you.

Do NOT turn the heating off after playing Doctors and Nurses if you feel hot.

Because when you get up next morning and its a cold frosty morning, you will find what you used the night before seems to have vanished with the cold


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 7, 2008)

Speakin' from experienence, are ya Hippy


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

it was a cold night that hippy! if those were taken sunday morning.. we went out for a blunt very late on saturday to celebrate my last shift at work. It was so cold and frozen everywhere, and the stars were really clear  was a good blunt too


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 8, 2008)

pothead said:
			
		

> I was thinking the other day. If I knew how to use photoshop and 3D Max I would make the following picture:
> 
> Imagine 8 lane road. 4 lanes going one way, 4 going the other. The road is packed since it is the worst traffic time ever. Ok so the picture would be of a person who is stuck in traffic passing a lit bowl to the other car who is also stuck in traffic going the other way....and up ahead at the light is a "cop" who is "monitoring" the traffic...
> 
> Do you guys think that would be a good idea? And you can have some kind of writing at the top. Something like "mutual understanding" ...lol I think it would be cool...


 
me and my buddy were flying doun A1A hwy in daytona beach passing a blunt back and forth from our harleys......kool as helllll.  
            LETS SMOKE  ........ :48:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

happiehippie said:
			
		

> me and my buddy were flying doun A1A hwy in daytona beach passing a blunt back and forth from our harleys......kool as helllll.
> LETS SMOKE  ........ :48:



Lol that sounds very cool and all, but don't you think thats a bit dangerous? I sure hope you weren't doing it on a busy road. Don't forget it not only your life your messing with in a situation like that


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 8, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Lol that sounds very cool and all, but don't you think thats a bit dangerous? I sure hope you weren't doing it on a busy road. Don't forget it not only your life your messing with in a situation like that


 
I have been riding since I was 12 and am a certified Harley tech.....not to toot my own horn...but... I am a certified state motorcycle instructor...and if you want to ride....the best way to do it is ....relaxed !!.  Thanks for the responce and I'm glad to be among friends.....LETS SMOKE !!!!


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

lol true true, I guess for you its just like me riding my bicycle hehe

Just remember though their are a-holes out there that don't care as much as you and don't pay as much attention 

Keep it green


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 9, 2008)

Have you ever wondered if smoking MJ alters your reaction times?

Try this.

hXXp://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf

(XX to TT)

Try it sober then try it an hour after you have smoked.

I do not smoke if I have to drive, reactions are reduced after smoking.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks hippy ..



> No sheep were harmed in the making of this game



I'm pretty sober, my fastest was 0.225 Will try sometime when i'm stoned.


----------



## BonghitsforJesus462 (Dec 9, 2008)

My best time sober was .191 I'll do it again when I am high.


----------



## BonghitsforJesus462 (Dec 9, 2008)

Just tried it stoned and I did worse, but not by that much.Stoned it was .197


----------



## BonghitsforJesus462 (Dec 9, 2008)

A few pictures I took with my phone on the way to the coast.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 10, 2008)

awesome pics there man!


----------



## groworganic (Dec 10, 2008)

getting really into panoramic photography, so there will be more to come.  Let me know what you think. 

View attachment silos.bmp


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2008)

Winter snow


----------



## Thorn (Dec 12, 2008)

lovely scene there hemp  we actually had a light dusting of snow the night before last! Its warmer today but boy was it bitterly cold yesterday!


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 12, 2008)

heres some of my art.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 12, 2008)

I wont type the words that come out of my mouth every time I have to stand the tree back up or I will be instantly banned :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2008)

*:rofl: hie ,,,im having the smae problem with my 2 cats :48:*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2008)

View from the living room window


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2008)

It snows and the world turns monochrome.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 14, 2008)

Great pics THG 

What temperature did it go to on the dial?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Hemp godess ,beautiful pics ,,what a beuatiful place you live eace: *


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm just a Fun Guy................


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Great pics THG
> 
> What temperature did it go to on the dial?



It only got down to about 20F.  Not too bad.  We have sub zero temps forecast later this week.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 14, 2008)

Took the new "used" motorhome over to the coast last week.  Kind of a maiden voyage.  These pics taken at the Cresent City boat ramp (1-3).  I have seen many Sea Lions in the wild, never this close to docks before tho.  Last time I was at this harbor, Seals were the problem.  Patricks Point Agate Beach, (4) still cant believe I walked down that path to get there. Mushroom (5).  Moonrise at Big Lagoon (6), found many more agates there than at Agate Beach.  And Rosevelt Elk at Prairie Creek (7).  Was a fun trip and the motorhome is all systems go.


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 14, 2008)

is your cat a bengal cat hippy they are gorgeous btw and hemp goddess those pics are lovely

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 14, 2008)

hey tc that pic of the moon thru the trees is spot on mate

pkj


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 14, 2008)

Ze beauty of ze  how do you say ze Sunset weewee.
thought id try my limited french out lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 14, 2008)

*beautiful pics Tcbud eace:*


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 15, 2008)

And its deep too!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Thorn (Dec 15, 2008)

wow some amazing pictures here! TCbud those are amazing  lol hippy what a naughty puss!

I'll get some good pics up hopefully tonight of our new pup and stuff  hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 16, 2008)

Some wet Weather rolling in......................


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

It's snowing!!!  My mug looks sooooo cold...lol.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

Spiders Nest......:confused2:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2008)

Winter


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 25, 2008)

Angry icicles...


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 4, 2009)

Out Walking the hounds..............


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 4, 2009)

*is that a baby bell cheese wax in the last pic bud uncle ? *


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *is that a baby bell cheese wax in the last pic bud uncle ? *




:spit:

lol

no UKG.......................

it's some kinda Fungi....................................:confused2:

about the size of ya thumb nail............


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 5, 2009)

Pollution in Greece...


----------



## Thorn (Jan 5, 2009)

thats awful niki... you gotta hate our species sometimes eh?!

lol bud and ukgirl...I thought it looked like a baby bell wax too hehe


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 5, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> I thought it looked like a baby bell wax too hehe



ha ha ha 

It was just one of those things that catches your eye.................
Bright red on the decaying leaves...........
I had no idea what it was..............
Until I was up real close.......


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 7, 2009)

Out walking the dogs.............

-3 °C
27 F

brrrrrrr


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

Hope you bundled up b.u it looks quite chilly.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought lmy lunch looked delicious, so I took a pic   .  Lots left, anyone want some roasted portabella mushroom pizza with spinach and fresh garlic with a light cream sauce?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 9, 2009)

Inside my toolbox...............


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 10, 2009)

Out with the dogs again............. 

:fly: 

:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool pic b.u


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 15, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 15, 2009)

Just 1 reason I'm so busy during the day at the moment..............


----------



## tcbud (Jan 19, 2009)

This has got to be the warmest (day time temps) January I have ever experienced.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

Lhs 75m
Rhs 20m


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2009)

thats pretty bu.. ..nice 'n golden!


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2009)

little bit o frost ths a.m.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 26, 2009)

1.  A beautiful place to ride the ATV
2.  My beautiful ATV (it went down a 200 ft drop and had to have some body work done, hence not a mark on her now).
3.  A motor cycle w/sidecar that was gonna go four wheeling on the beach .  We helped him out and he got off the beach.

I had never rode on sand before, it was a kick.  I had never rode stoned before either, and won't ever do it agian, I promise.  First I thot the throttle was messed up, then I thot the engine was running hot, then I thot there was something wrong with the brakes, then I thot, I should head back to the Motor Home.  At least I didnt get lost going there.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 27, 2009)

looks beautiful tcbud 

Buduncle...you got rats?? Hope its not mine 

If you don't like bones, don't look at this..

We found this while walking the dog, there was also some black faeces next to it which looked suspiciously like fox ****. So my guess is that a deer got hit on the road, a fox (or a dog) found the leg and brought it into the dog walk feild and had a feast 


Yummey


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you ever see 13 naked people dancing in a circle in this field Thorn?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 27, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Buduncle...you got rats?? Hope its not mine



got a whole load of rodents and issues they cause....................


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Do you ever see 13 naked people dancing in a circle in this field Thorn?



Hehe no but I do see a lot of kids up there smoking something that smells like almost good weed


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 28, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 4, 2009)

Just a couple of pics from a Greek sunset...
The night before the wind kicked in...
Heavy storm arrived today...
wind pushing around most pots and flowers....
Glad I grow indoors


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 4, 2009)

*moms friend lives in athens almost makes me tear thinking about how she moved*


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 4, 2009)

Athens is a shithole...
Police Town!
Everything Overpriced, polluted, and Bad smoke in general...
How's your friend liking it?


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 4, 2009)

*She actually seems to like it.... I've actually seen some good places in athens... but to each his own right *


----------



## tcbud (Feb 5, 2009)

Gull has lunch with starfish!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2009)

Breakfast was good.   

Pancakes with fresh strawberries and sugar-free syrup.  Also a piece of the smoked honey-cured ham from yesterday.  I got lots left and even have regular syrup, anyone care to join me?


----------



## Rockster (Feb 11, 2009)

Athens? Hmm,bit grimy or what,so spare a thought for the folk that live there eh? I spent a coupla weeks there visiting my sister who lived there at the time and didn't think the place was all that,bit 'urban grimy'  but it beats Beirut in the seventies,got diverted there once on a flight home from Egypt,man! Talk about some twisted humour or what! Who the hell diverts a plane to Beirut airport at the time this happened?

 Major factional fighting going on,we were kept in the airport and oh boy,never seen more peeps carrying Ak's around in ragged arsed groups,it was scary.Got poked awake by these 2 guys in boiler suits(I'm trying to sleep with my head on my suitcase with my hand looped through the handle) and they point to my case saying : Hashish? Heroooeeen?

Oh sorry,look at me,this early cheese just makes me wonder off topic!:holysheep:

 I only wanted to post a pic of Alice and here rather than in the pet pic section as I think it has a nice mood....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 1, 2009)

This is my Sunday afternoon.

The sun came out so my car keys came out too.

No specific place in mind, I just drove until I saw a small country pub to have lunch in.

This is what was found 

Spring is still asleep.


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2009)

went for a walk this morning. we had snow last night and it melted so quickly that the birds were out.


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2009)

just something to post


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2009)

let see what else we can find


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 4, 2009)

Early morning walks in the woods


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 5, 2009)

The day started out cloudy.  Once they burned off, it revealed a really beautiful day.  And in my neighborhood, Spring has sprung!  Hope there's no more hard freezes.  

Just a few from my walk before the batteries died.


----------



## umbra (Mar 5, 2009)

you are much further along with spring, than it is here...but the signs are there


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 12, 2009)

Afternoon stroll :ccc:



:ciao:


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 13, 2009)

junkyard
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104091&stc=1&d=1236929384
my mate
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104092&stc=1&d=1236929384
my bud
http://http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104093&stc=1&d=1236929384


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 16, 2009)

Some Local Pests December 08


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 16, 2009)

Some Local Pests Jan 09


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 16, 2009)

Some Local Pests March 09


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2009)

I drove to the city from the suburbs and walked around shooting everything in sight. Then deleted 90% of what I shot, lol.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 23, 2009)

Last week on Shasta Lake.  They were a beautiful two days for fishing.  That was good cause for that lake the fishing was real slow.


----------



## umbra (Mar 23, 2009)

flowers...and more flowers. its spring


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 26, 2009)

My back garden less than 5 mins ago, its now pouring down with rain :fid:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 30, 2009)

Mr. Weenie, looks on with interest as he rides through downtown Eureka.  He was particularly excited to see the Humbolt Nutrients Sign.  He looked for Fox Farm but couldnt find it.  On down Highway 101.  At Leggit he wants to head to the coast, and we get on the "headwaters" of Highway 1, also known as The Pacific Coast Highway and the "coastal route 1".  It was quite a drive to reach the coast ( and this is from someone who lives in the rugged mountains of the next county over ).  Shear drops of over a half mile or more were enough to make Mr. Weenie get off the dash! At last We reach the coast and Mr. Weenie takes a well deserved walk as I catch a pic of the coast looking south.
More of Mr. Weenie's travels tomorrow.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 31, 2009)

As a few of ya have asked what my current Av is..............
Thought you may like to see where it came from.......
Its been a while since I wore my Leathers and much longer since I've used  them in competition.......


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 31, 2009)

Been wondering what that was b.u  

Can you still fit into those?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 31, 2009)

*found this all alone amonst nothing but mud and green 



*


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 31, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Been wondering what that was b.u
> 
> Can you still fit into those?




For sure mom.................
Still the same waist as I was when I left school..........


----------



## Hick (Mar 31, 2009)

"Did you shoot all them pheasants?"
..."Nope.".. "they flew into that box and broke their necks"..


----------



## tcbud (Mar 31, 2009)

After a short respite from driving, the next day Mr. Weenie climbs back on the dash and we are off!  Down the winding highway to a State Park that has a Grey Whale skeleton at it's entrance.  We stop and stretch the legs and find that we are there on the last official week of the Whales northern migration for veiwing.  The ocean is so rough, there will be no viewing by us.  We do decide to come back and stay here after we find the Maritime Museum at Point Arena, this place has a pond full of fresh water fish and is 3 miles from Fort Brag and our turning point to the West.  So we head down to the Maritime Museum and Light House at Point Arena.  It is blowing so hard, best hold your hat!  This Museum is going to be the new home (I hope) for the model ships I inherited.  After meeting the nice lady who volunteers here at the Lighthouse Museum, I think this would be a good place for Dad's ships.  The Museum specializes in California Coastal Shipping.  They even have a model maker on the Board of Directors, who would be just the person to restore these models.  This place is small enough that they would for sure display the ships, I think, and that is what Dad would want.  I am very excited to hopefully find a home for these models, and someone to restore them.  As we leave, Mr. Weenie spies some Seals sunning themselves.  Look, and see one wave at Mr. Weenie.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank our friend WinstonWolf for this one.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 1, 2009)

Its time for the yearly clean of my greenhouse and this was flapping around 

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful weather for the camp out!   Bluebonnets, the state flower of Texas.  :heart:  I thought the trees were pretty too.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 5, 2009)

We got back to McKerricher State Park, the wind was blowing, blowing, blowing.  Back in the forest, it was calmer and some fishing was in order.  I was fishing for the perfect picture, found some very nice shots of the lake/pond and wildflowers.  The husband didnt get a nibble.  The next day we were off to Clear Lake.  When we got there, the wild life was on the move.  We saw Turtle's to Turkey.  We saw bass laying up in the water, just waiting for us to tempt them with rubber worms.  Mr. Weenie was dreaming of getting on a boat as the sun went down and I snapped this last shot of him.
We got lots of large mouth bass, my best can be seen in the fishing thread.  About a twenty incher, which I think translates to about 5 Lbs.  What fun.  So much fun, we had to leave and go home, then turned around and went right back down there for five more days!  Mr. Weenie is a wore out pretend puppy today, now that we are home.


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 5, 2009)

Some of you know that I was back home for a month...
It was a fine month... Cheap Beer and some excellent hash that I had to smuggle from Greece... 
Here are a few pics from the Bulgarian capital...
That's something the Communist build back in the 80es.....
The Bells of Peace they call them... 
:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2009)

So I get in from the gym at 8 pm and want nothing more then a shower.  My daughter comes and reminds me she wants to make a certain bday treat for her class.   

Like the good mommy I am, I groan then head to the store for m&ms, pretzil sticks and white almond bark.

Of course she's fast asleep when I get home and could use her help making all these.  :giggle: 

*Bacon & Eggs, anyone?*


:joint4:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 6, 2009)

How many packs of M&M's do you have to buy to get that many yellow???  That took a second look SM.  Bravo!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> How many packs of M&M's do you have to buy to get that many yellow??? That took a second look SM. Bravo!


 
I bought 2 medium bags for $4.  The 1st bag had a lot of yellows and I only needed about 10 out of the second package.  My family enjoys the left-overs.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 6, 2009)

My neighbour is in his 80's, we were talking over the garden fence this morning and he asked me if I knew anything about plumbing because his sink in his bathroom has a leaking tap.

So I went and changed the washer and it still dripped, the taps were about 20 years old and were simply worn out.

I went to our local DIY supplier and bought a set of new taps for him and got to work dismantling his built in cabinet so I could get to the under side of his bathroom sink to take the taps off and change them.

I turned the water off and disconnected the pipes and started to unscrew the old taps retaining bolts when suddenly the sink fell off the wall ripping about 20 tiles with it  

I have no idea who put the sink in his house but the only thing holding the sink up was the copper tap pipes and the only thing holding the sink against the wall was tile grouting  

I honestly thought he was going to have a heart attack as he stood behind me chatting to me as I worked as he watched his sink fall off and smash and all the tiles rip off his bathroom wall.

I felt really bad even though it wasnt my fault  

Can you imagine the silence as we both stood staring at the mess on the floor? :rofl:

I put the pipework back together with just the taps on the end just so he could have some water  

I will be back at the DIY supplier tomorrow to buy a new sink and fittings


----------



## painterdude (Apr 6, 2009)

tcbud......I love driving down the coast on Hwy 101 when we go and see the wife's son in San Francisco.......we went down there last month to see his new apartment near the Castro District....we went for breakfast the next day and on our way home we encounter this guy wearing only a BACKPACK......and a small woodie.....wife had a hard time with this guy but I told him, 'hey dude, nice tan...'

hippy..... the plumbing is punishing you for being a nice guy.....what a trip.....the wife kept smelling something downstairs for about a month, finally looks underneath the kitchen sink.......we have a bucket there to catch any drips.....it was full of black stinky water.....and about ten mice.....she was not a happy camper for the rest of the week.....haven't fixed the drip yet....hope you get thru this without any more surprises....but remember Murphy's law, if anything can go wrong, it wil...

Since this is a photo thread, here is a weird collection of some pics....


----------



## tcbud (Apr 6, 2009)

Dayum Hippy..... 
short story and a pic or three.....
I ask the husband to fix the leaky toilet before company last Xmas, small job, no tools required.  I am still waiting for running water to the sink in that room.  The NEW toilet works great, the NEW floor and sub floor look great, the New Shower Stall looks great, the new Cabnit and sink look great.  The shower door and mirror with med chest remains to be installed, the walls are repainted, and the trim is still off and needs replaced.  I love my new bathroom. And I love my Husband, you sound a lot like him helping out the old guy neighbor.
Just waiting on a nice stretch of warm weather that the fish are not calling us the the lake....hum....I be he is glad I dont complain, but then we do have an alternate shower .  I am good with finishing work, really.
Good Luck tomarrow.
Painterdude, great pics (my daughter lives in the same city).  I totally understand the leaky sink.....  I think there was something like that at one time behind the toilet in above mentioned bathroom.


----------



## walter (Apr 6, 2009)

heres a pick  of my buddy owl,, hope you like it... hahahah my hunting buddy.


----------



## painterdude (Apr 8, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Dayum Hippy.....
> short story and a pic or three.....
> I ask the husband to fix the leaky toilet before company last Xmas, small job, no tools required.  I am still waiting for running water to the sink in that room.  The NEW toilet works great, the NEW floor and sub floor look great, the New Shower Stall looks great, the new Cabnit and sink look great.  The shower door and mirror with med chest remains to be installed, the walls are repainted, and the trim is still off and needs replaced.  I love my new bathroom. And I love my Husband, you sound a lot like him helping out the old guy neighbor.
> Just waiting on a nice stretch of warm weather that the fish are not calling us the the lake....hum....I be he is glad I dont complain, but then we do have an alternate shower .  I am good with finishing work, really.
> ...



tcbud.....your daughter lives here?  you must have recognized something in the pics, perhaps the lighthouse?  would love to meet her and so would the wife.....how old is she?.....what does she do here?.....maybe she has been in the wife's store.....I should send you a personal with my e-mail....do you think she would be comfortable meeting a couple of old farts?  does this look familiar?

I'm not a fisherguy but lots a luck throwing out the worm w/hook.....tourists and locals go out way too far in the Pacific for Flounder, Halibut, Salmon, Red and Black Snapper, etc......seems like every year we do lose a couple of boats and old people who don't swim very well in cold friggin water.....

Anyways, more pics.....


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's where drugs and football come together...
Note the shrooms and the THC crew on the side of the elephant...
Than note the trunk.. :hubba:


----------



## bud.uncle (Apr 10, 2009)

Havin a quiet Drink down the pub, surfin............


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 10, 2009)

In the first photo, you'll see Mama Racoon checking out the area before moving her baby to another nest.

Then, in the second, you'll see her lifting the little one out of the tree. She took it down to the ground and went into the woods. I think I was freaking her out being so close to her nest.


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 17, 2009)

Went for a drive in Continental Greece the other day...
Spent a night in a tent on a deserted beach... Got stoned out of my mind and listened to the stray dogs barking in the distance... Thinking - when are they gonna come get me :hubba: ??
Here are some pics from the trip...
:ccc:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 19, 2009)

Its time to cut the lawn 

So I took a couple of snaps.

Pic 1 is a garden Citronella Incence stick.

Pic 2 is 1 of the many of Dandylions that were enjoying the sunshine untill someone chopped all their heads off :hubba: 

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 19, 2009)

My ma-in-law grew these in her back yard. Maybe I should give her some big bud beans and see what happens.:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats a small bottle of castle you have


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 27, 2009)

My weekend ...

I go away once a month and decided to visit the north east of England.

A few of pics of Durham Cathedral in the passing, this is not where I stopped but just visited for a couple of hours.

Pic 4 is the lighting.

Pic 5 is the bulb, can anyone tell what it is?

Pic 6 made me smile so I took a picture of it as I was walking around the local market 

If you look close you will see why I took it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 27, 2009)

This is where I stayed, York, here are a few pics of York Minster, it is not a Cathedral.

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/York_Minster

I visit a lot of old building and see they all have a continual maintenance or repair going on.

Something standing for hundreds and hundreds of years being damaged by modern man.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are a few pics walking around York.

Pic 1 is a pub that called my name and even with all my willpower it forced me inside to sample a pint of the local brew 

Pic 2 is a fountain in the middle of the town and after looking at it for a couple of minutes I had to find a toilet :rofl:

Pic 3 is a place called the shambles, it used to be the busiest street during victorian times and is the narrowest street in York.

Pic 4 is just a clock on the side of a building, I took it to show the weather we had, blue skies!

Pic 5 and 6 is really odd, I was walking down a street and from nowhere a bubble appeared, no others, just this single one, freaky.

Pic 7 is inside another pub, dont blame me, it was the fountain that made me go in it to find a toilet, this is the ceiling centerpeice.

Pic 8, Hello everyone, its my reflection.

Pic 9, 10 and 11 is another market I was walking through and I saw this stall, The man in pic 10 is now on a MJ forum being hosted in Holland and he has no idea, he was watching me take picture 9 and is in picture 9 on the left hand side of the picture.

I had had 2 pints of beer by this time and thought it funny to go and check the stall out, I walked to the stall and said to the owner 'Marp' he said 'Eh' I said Marp Passion', he said 'What?' I said how much are the mugs and then when he said £2.50 I said thanks and walked away :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 27, 2009)

I saw this shop and thought of Sm.

Yup, we have them here too 

First 3 pics are for Sm.

Pic 4 caught my eye, not for the kind of shop it is, but for what was in the window.

Pic 5 ~ doesn't anyone else think it looks like a man in women's underwear? :rofl:

Pic 6 is a sandwich shop, it smelt wonderful, the queue was too long for me to stand and wait so I went to a different pub and had a pub lunch 'Hic'

This is just a glimpse of my weekend, I hope everyone had some kind of fun and laughter in theirs also 

eace:


----------



## Rockster (Apr 27, 2009)

Great pics HIE,thanks for sharing.

That alleyway of rickety houses look great don't they?:holysheep:

Be great when technology comes to the north and they start using spirit levels and plumb bobs,ahem.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 27, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Its time to cut the lawn
> 
> So I took a couple of snaps.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, I hate those dandelions!!!!


----------



## BBFan (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like it was a great weekend HIE-
Did you have the 3 lovely ladies with you?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 27, 2009)

How did you know I had 3 naked women in my room?


----------



## tcbud (Apr 27, 2009)

Over the famous 4/20 weekend in SF, Mr. Weenie saw many sites and wonders!

1. Driving into the City, Mr. Weenie has never been to SF before.  He is in for a treat.
2. Saturday at the Wharf, Mr. Weenie wonders if this is where all legendary Icons go when they die, when he sees The Duke in the store.
3. After leaving Wharf, Mr. Weenie spies the famous Lombard Street.
4. While driving up to the top of the hill, to head down Lombard, Mr. Weenie sees the infamous Alcatraz.
5. When we get down from Lombard it is off to the Height.  Pictured here is a very very rare parking space, just foot steps from our destination, apparently such a rare item a picture was in order! (we pause in the rig to catch a buzz before we go shopping, I tell the daughter that one of the first times I bought the killer weed was on this street, and now here I am smoking legal right here.)
6. Mr. Weenie, is not astounded at all by all the glass pipes.  But I am.  Shopping for a Hooka was fun, but found none to my liking.  Prolly buy local here, lol.
7. Mr. Weenie wonders what it would be like to be a maniquin on the Height or a cross dresser.
8. Mr. Weenie really wanted to meet the upper half of those legs.
9. Must be midnight.
10. A nice view.
11. Mr. Weenie has been thinking fo buying a bike.
12. Mr. Weenie dreams of going to Burning Man.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 27, 2009)

HIE- Did ya buy anything from Lush?  Haha, excellent pics.

And tcbud- I have a few pics that look just like yours!  

Awesome everyone.  

Too bad my puter took a crap (taking all my pics with it)  and I have to use this old one.  But its better then nothin, eh.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 27, 2009)

Camera's, Cars

Second hobby:hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 2, 2009)

A couple of Lilly plants I have.

Not bad for a phone camera.

eace:


----------



## umbra (May 4, 2009)

So far I have won 3 photo contests this year. Some of my regular photos will be on display throughout the country in 2010. Enjoy :hubba:


----------



## marcnh (May 4, 2009)

Nice pics ya'all.  Here is some love from yellowstone!


----------



## skallie (May 10, 2009)

hey jbonez a fellow honda type r lover

and hie those are better than my nikon d40x dslr pics

anyway here goes been out and about with me dog.

enjoy


skallie


----------



## tcbud (May 13, 2009)

My rock, rust, and woman garden.   See the core samples?  Those are from deep in the body of Shasta Dam.  Years ago they put them out on the lawn there for anyone to take.  I took up a few and brought them home.


----------



## nikimadritista (May 18, 2009)

Had a nice drive on the countryside... Lovely Images... :hubba:


----------



## PencilHead (May 18, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> My rock, rust, and woman garden. See the core samples? Those are from deep in the body of Shasta Dam. Years ago they put them out on the lawn there for anyone to take. I took up a few and brought them home.


 
You know, I've looked at that picture several times and never noticed the odd growth of the algae or whatever.  Nice.  Did you cultivate that intentionally?


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2009)

Me 'n the grandson took our shotguns for a walk in the woods yesterday. Failed at finding the quarry that we were persueing, but sat in the treeline of a meadow, and caught these elk enjoying the fresh green grass. 
We watched them for 30 minutes I suppose. Sort of a "time lapse" series..


----------



## PencilHead (May 18, 2009)

Do they know when hunting season is in?  The white-tails here do.


----------



## weedshooter (May 19, 2009)

great thread! i will post some shots when i am able to post pics... i tried to just now, but i have to post more apparently.


----------



## JBonez (May 19, 2009)

nice pics skallie, your depth of field is spot on! 


Im no pro, just enjoy photography, i need better lenses to take better pics at my level, just cant swing 1200.00 bucks for a lens, but i sure can buy more grow equipment!

I use a d40 as well, looking to upgrade very very soon!

My xti was a nice dslr, but i love the d40, cant wait to upgrade to something with bracketing and a few other features not present on the d40.


----------



## umbra (May 19, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> nice pics skallie, your depth of field is spot on!
> 
> 
> Im no pro, just enjoy photography, i need better lenses to take better pics at my level, just cant swing 1200.00 bucks for a lens, but i sure can buy more grow equipment!
> ...



i bought my D200 on ebay for $500, which is about what a new D40 costs. I too lust for good glass, again some deals are to be had if you know what you're looking for and wait until the price is right. I just bought a sigma 30mm f1.4 wide angle lens for $275. this is a nice, crisp lens. my nikon 28mm-105mm f3.5-5.6 macro zoom is not that great of a lens. sharpness at high mag is poor to fair. big addiction. big money pit. at least i dont shot film anymore.


----------



## JBonez (May 19, 2009)

nice, yeah, im def looking to upgrade, and ill be on the lookout on ebay, i kinda have a thing against ebay, ive been screwed one to many times unfortunately.


----------



## umbra (May 19, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> nice, yeah, im def looking to upgrade, and ill be on the lookout on ebay, i kinda have a thing against ebay, ive been screwed one to many times unfortunately.



I bought a separate third party warranty for 2 years, when i bought the camera, just for that reason.


----------



## stonedrone (May 19, 2009)

Not much to look at round here.


----------



## stonedrone (May 19, 2009)

Taken July of 2007


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 20, 2009)

:beatnik:


----------



## Hick (May 20, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Do they know when hunting season is in?  The white-tails here do.



they look a lot more like this 'during' season...


----------



## umbra (May 20, 2009)

nice HIE. water shots are tough.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 20, 2009)

I just got back from a few days away in Wales.

Strangely eerie, in 4 days I saw about 20 people max.

They must have found out I was arriving and all left  

eace:


----------



## ishnish (May 20, 2009)

couple pics from the north..


----------



## stonedrone (May 22, 2009)

This is out in front of my house today.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2009)




----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2009)

Took this pic of a HUGE Valley Oak tree.  I remember reading somewhere that oaks that grow long and tall with one main trunk are called Pollard Oak.  This is the other kind.  I just cant remember the name they give this kind that grows in the classic large branching form.
Anyhow, the Valley Oak is the largest Oak that grows in California.  They are massive.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2009)

Welcome back Tc 

You remind Me of Me.

Something internal burning to be out with nature.

Maybe its our age realising the beauty of nature and accepting mortality.

Sometimes I look too deep into things  

eace:

Here is a pic I took on my mobile, just something I did while thinking wondering what you were all doing as I walked a beach smoking a 5 king skin huge fat one.

(To tell the truth I dont remember much of that night but woke wearing 1 of my socks on my hand and a baked bean in my ear  :confused2: the less said the better sometimes  )

eace:


----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2009)

HIE, I thot you would come back with...
It is named _______ .  I read that info about Pollard Oaks in a book called London.  It was speaking of the oaks in the Kings/Queens wood near (south, I believe) Salisbury, (southern England anywho).
Mortality has been with me since near death experience (at 33), but, have never thot as I do sometimes now, that this tree will be here long after me, as the grains of sand writ MP.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2009)

Something I wrote when someone close told me to enjoy the gift because it ends.

A week later her gift ended.

The hour glass goads our life,
We see her bells and warrant no need to convict,
For the sands drain continual,
A never ending stream, or is it?

Looking at her smile, she lets us walk life,
Looking at her smile, she gives confidence,
Looking at her smile, we never question,
But look at her smile, she is taking, not giving.

Do I forsake the obvious sight before me?
Do I look with eyes blind,
I let my existence continue as it is,
But its not the existence I want.

I give to others all my being,
They soak my essence and I see them smile,
Its not a smile I gave them,
I gave them part of my life.

My life is happy, full, yet sad and lonely,
Contradictions you may think I typed,
Look at the mirror of life.
If the image returning is happy, then your happy.

While you have sat and read all this,
The hour glass still smiles,
Another few moments lost in time,
The mirror has been discarded.

With shock and horror the hour glass calls us,
We think surely the sands are wrong,
As the last grains fall to its pit,
We silently see our life with tears.

Chances past, we ignored them,
Busy in our day,
Our time has been called and no going back,
Regret is more saddening than the try.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2009)

I just went outside for a quick :joint4: and heard some rustling in the darkness.

So I lit my lighter and came in to get my camera after finding out what caused the noise.

These pics are taken less than 10 mins ago.

eace:


----------



## Exarmy (May 23, 2009)

Hope yall enjoy


----------



## Dubbaman (May 25, 2009)

hadn't posted here in a while so i ran out and caught this.


----------



## weedshooter (May 27, 2009)

here are a few of my shots. thanks to the helpful folks who pm'd me directions!


----------



## IRISH (May 27, 2009)

a few of my flowers.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 28, 2009)

I was up my garden turning my pots in the sunshine and saw this on a rose.

To me it looked like the little black one was laying a parasite in or on the white one.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2009)

Damn HIE, what kind of spiders are those???


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 28, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Damn HIE, what kind of spiders are those???


 
Creepy ones that visit dreams.

eace:


----------



## Dubbaman (May 29, 2009)

Ive been out hunting a good OD spot for some plants and when i looked up there was something that told me this wasn't going to be it


----------



## bud.uncle (May 29, 2009)

Caught my eye today.........


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 29, 2009)

Wb, Its about time you too.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 29, 2009)

> The world's first cast iron bridge was built over the River Severn at Coalbrookdale in 1779.
> Not only iron founders and industrial spies flocked to see this wondrous bridge, but also artists and travelers.
> The Bridge had a far reaching impact: on local society and the economy, on bridge design and on the use of cast iron in building.
> The story of the bridge's conservation begins in 1784 with reports of cracks in the Southern abutments, and is brought up to date with the English Heritage sponsored work of 1999.
> ...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2009)

Hahahaha Dubs.  

And wow, what a cool bridge b.u.  Does anyone ever jump off into the water below?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 29, 2009)

Caused by a Cryptocrystalline.


----------



## bud.uncle (May 29, 2009)

Having walked about Coalbrookdale, seen the Iron Bridge had a bite to eat, it was time to find a watering hole.....


----------



## skallie (May 29, 2009)

my kind of pub bu

nice pics btw

skallie


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 29, 2009)

Crazy Crazy stuff.


----------



## tcbud (May 29, 2009)

Thunderbumper's yesterday.  More stackin' up today.

HIE, I am way glad we dont have dandilions here that cumbust.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 29, 2009)

Can you see a face in it Tc?

eace:


----------



## ishnish (May 29, 2009)

i see a face.   like a view from the side..  kinda looks like clinton..
Edit:   wait, now i see two faces, looks like they're kissing...  i'll take another hit and see what else i see!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2009)

I see the right profile of someone.  Wonder if its a stoner.


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 30, 2009)

the River Bollin


----------



## nikimadritista (May 31, 2009)

There are a few nice spots around here... It's quite nice to see the sea is that clean just 20km from the biggest harbor in the Mediterranean...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 31, 2009)

niki- very cool.  wish it would let me make them bigger.


----------



## skallie (May 31, 2009)

hey ukgirl bollin pics are at the bottom of styal prison hill on the right coming from yours

lol

skallie


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful Sunday afternoon here.  Had to snap a few pics and share the moment with my fav MPers.  

Haven't had the bong out in a few weeks, so I am kinda ripped.  Sorry.  

:giggle:


----------



## ishnish (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like a good quality functional bongo there Mom.
here's a piece of summer time Alaska for y'all.
anyone else see a giant half-pipe in that second pic?


----------



## umbra (Jun 8, 2009)

just a lazy sunday


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 9, 2009)

I just heard screams from upstairs and shouts of AHHHHH ITS IN MY BEDROOM.

So up I went to have a look thinking I was going to do battle with a spider the size of an Elephant and I found this.

The window was open about 2 inches and it must have squeezed in.

So after a few pics and letting it have its freedom back I noticed it had vented its bowels all over the bed and windowsill.

So I said it has gone and left you a present to clean up  

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Good one on the present HIE, LOL, kids deserve lots of presents like that. And yes, I see the face, profile, now that you mention it.

These were taken about ten miles down the pass from the campground where we are staying.....

Pic 1 and 2 are anyway.

Pic 3 is the parking lot of the place we did not stay.  The Motel reminded me of Hitchcock movie (the crew is calling it the Bates Motel now), and the RV park reminded me of a Steven King novel.  We chose not to stay there and went up to the top of the pass and are in a very nice campsite.

Pic 4 on the road home today.  I was doing 55 and point and shoot.  Not like texting.....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ohhh pretty! I'll take a pic of my moon tonight. Right now its nearly 1 pm.


 
Still waiting exactly 7 months later  

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Still waiting exactly 7 months later
> 
> eace:


 
Hahahaha.  I think we just had a full moon too, so you're going to have to wait a little longer.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2009)

There is a possibility of a full moon every day.

eace:


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 12, 2009)

I took this last year, it's about 8-10 miles from me.
Hope you enjoy, i was high when i took it, it was awesome then and still is now.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 12, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> I took this last year, it's about 8-10 miles from me.


 
That must be one hell of a good zoom you have, it makes the water look right infront of you  



Great pic 

eace:


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> That must be one hell of a good zoom you have, it makes the water look right infront of you
> eace:


 

Ahh, it WAS ! 
I was driving with a buddy that came to visit me from out of state, i took him driving all over the state for hours, on the way back we pulled over for 420 and the sun started to set, and i grabbed my cybershot and POW.
The water was almost within spitting distance, ha, I LOVE Maine !


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 12, 2009)

OOPs, let me clarify, NOT a good zoom but we were right next to the water along the road we were driving on. 

And if you click on the pic and make it bigger you can see the SNOW in the lower right , actually this pic was taken only a day or so prior to new years.
It was probably only 5-15 degrees out, IF that.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's another taken from behind my buddy's house last year.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 12, 2009)

I had to post this one...............................


----------



## skallie (Jun 15, 2009)

had to be fast so not great shots

lol

3 of front garden and 4th pic is my rear garden in progress now with an unplanned lak:hubba: :holysheep: e

skallie


----------



## monkerz (Jun 15, 2009)

I found this site today and they have a decent amount of wallpapers for your desktop. Anyone have any good sites they can share that is like this?

hXXp://www.wallpaperweed.com[/URL]


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 16, 2009)

Frozen stream


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 16, 2009)

Some random pics from the Greek capital...


----------



## CoronacaliGrow (Jun 17, 2009)

I actually do photographs and stuff,too bad i cant show most my pics due to either I am in them or people and dont wanna put them on the site..*sigh*..i also have some photoshoped stuff but has stuff in it too..damn art shows!


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 20, 2009)

They've got this real nice tropical garden in the city center here..
Not as big as I'd like, but the variety of plants and trees there is amazing...
Good place for a walk with a nicely rolled spliff


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a field then the lake then the mountains.......................


----------



## tcbud (Jun 20, 2009)

I took so many pics, well, here are a few.

Wild Flowers

The red one is totally weird.  I  have never seen this type before.  It has no green in it at all.  I wonder if it is even a flower or maybe a mushroom?  It feels waxy like an orchid kinda.  It has on it what look like trichlones.  Very weird.  The rest are just ordinary beautiful small High Serria flowers.  The purple one uploaded next to the meadow is the purple you see in the meadow.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2009)

Great pics Tc, you have a very unusual eye 

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 20, 2009)

Doe, Marmet, Finch, Brooktrout, and a nice view of Independence Lake (if I recall correctly).


----------



## tcbud (Jun 20, 2009)

I really like this thread.  Thank You all for posting here.  The cold cool look of Maine to the ancient views awe me.  Seems like a little blue thank you is not enough today.  So, to everyone that posts and looks here ....
Thank You.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 20, 2009)

I do enjoy this thread, the pics from across the country and sea seems to bring you there, even if only for a moment.
All the pics i posted were no farther than 45 minutes from where i live, some were only a few miles.
Now that's it's summer i'll be able to show a much different side of Maine.....................keep watching this thread...................

Tcbud;    fab pics !!!!!   I almost had one of a moose 2 years ago but decided i was too close to it in the road and backed up my truck, then it took off and when i snapped the shot it was gone.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 21, 2009)

A blackberry bush flower and a mock orange in my garden.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2009)

Most interesting door handle....and a Brandon Boyd look alike. :hubba: ...


----------



## tcbud (Jun 24, 2009)

When I was in High School, I ran a Pack Station/Riding Stable during the summer months.  I remember during the summers when helping my Cousin wrangle horses and helping him take Dudes into the High Country seeing the flowers like I have been posting here this last couple weeks.  Seems they just bloom later at the higher elevations.  So small and delicate, so beautiful.  I have also included a Mushroom I had been watching pop up out of the soil.  And, a sunset we enjoyed the first day of Summer comming back to camp from Reno.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> It's hard to show things without giving away what the place looks like.


 
Keep doing as your doing 

Great pics 

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 26, 2009)

Benny, do you spice up your salads with those nastursium flowers? Add a little color to your salad, they have a peppery taste.  My kids used to get a kick out of flowers in thier salad.  Lovely Garden.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks HIE! 
TC, my honey doesn't like the taste of pepper. That's what the nasturtiums taste like. I like them as a hot bite in the garden.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I like a hot bite in the garden.


 
No comment.

eace:


----------



## 420benny (Jun 28, 2009)

HIE, what no hot bites in your garden? I have hotter things to munch on, like serano and jalapeno peppers. Come on over, I bet I can make you cry.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 28, 2009)

Noticed this flower when I was out measuring a plant.  This is Garlic, elephant garlic, if I remember right.  It has been in the ground over five years.  Not sure which pic I liked best, so posted both.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2009)

Braved the heat today and went to the zoo.  Here's a small sampling.

The 1st pic is kinda pornagraphic, sorry.  


The lioness was so beautiful and looked quite content.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 29, 2009)

It's okay Mom, his speedo was in the wash.


----------



## GMT (Jun 30, 2009)

A few shots from ireland


----------



## 420benny (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice! Is that Camas?


----------



## GMT (Jul 1, 2009)

Camas?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 1, 2009)

i was bored, messed around with a pic
i took a couple days ago, my plants are just startin to bud


----------



## 420benny (Jul 1, 2009)

GMT said:
			
		

> Camas?



Camas isn't a place , it's a perennial flower. It comes up every spring here. Same color as those pics. The native americans made flour out of the bulbs.


----------



## GMT (Jul 1, 2009)

Ah i see cheers for explaining that benny.

Pics are bluebells believe it or not, every year when spring hits this forest is carpeted in them literally millions if not billions of them.

Every year i'm amazed at that forrest, was taking a look at your garden pics bro you certainly have a few green thumbs.

I wish my own garden was like that but alas the dogs are like jcb's, i i want to plant anything it has to have a fence around it.

Here's another one of some white bluebells


----------



## umbra (Jul 2, 2009)

few bluesman from the old days, still rockin'

may I present the one and only...john hammond


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> HIE, what no hot bites in your garden? I have hotter things to munch on, like serano and jalapeno peppers. Come on over, I bet I can make you cry.


 
Thats not the first time I have been approached with similar words  

I was just watering my Toms and noticed this ..

They say tomatoes and MJ are similar in many ways.

Pic 1 is a plum tom and pic 2 is a cherry tom, in pic 1 the leaves resemble a sativa and pic 2 an Indica.

eace:


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 3, 2009)

Here are 3 pics of part of my property taken 10 minutes ago, notice the bear in the woods, lol , but he IS KING of these woods.:hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 6, 2009)

Went over to the coast for the Holiday.
Pic 2 is fungus on a tree in the campsite, Pic 3 was that same tree opposite side.  Those two slugs were like that for over two days.  Finally had enough and parted.  The last one, was taken of a "Slug Home", I mean that there were four huddled in there every night.  The Pair tho, they stayed where they were and kept at it thru the nights.  This was all the same tree.
The trees beyond our camp were loaded with Cormorants nesting.  The last two pics are them up in the trees.  It sounded like Jurassic park 24 hours a day.  My husband got out his Turkey Call box and it was suddenly quiet as soon as he started making turkey calls.  You could almost hear the Mama Cormorants saying ..... "shhhhhh, what was that?".


----------



## 420benny (Jul 6, 2009)

Look who was guarding my NL Skunk this morning


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 7, 2009)

I just went out to water my tomatoes and found this on a leaf  :shocked:  

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2009)

I like bennys frog much more then hies eggs.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 7, 2009)

All those eggs wouldn't fit in my froggie.


----------



## GMT (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's a few pics of some of my friends i feed in the stream at the end of my garden.
I love the eels they are so used to being fed they will take food from my hand.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 12, 2009)

A few pics from today.


----------



## GMT (Jul 13, 2009)

Sweet red tractor mom k+ ( i have a tractor fetish )

Heres one of 1 of my babys playing in the muck....theres a little dog under there somewhere i promise:hubba:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

thats cute.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 19, 2009)

This one's for you Hick, along 395, near Honey Lake, Ca.
(says Hicks Rd, thot it would show up better.) 

Nice dogs GMT.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 19, 2009)

Brilliant Tc :rofl:

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 19, 2009)

My sweetpea and my late tomato in flower.

eace:


----------



## GeoPharmer (Jul 19, 2009)

we love the flowers- my cellphone camera kind of sucks (3.2mp) but closeups work.  Heres a couple wildflowers from a recent geocaching hike.


----------



## Hick (Jul 20, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> This one's for you Hick, along 395, near Honey Lake, Ca.
> (says Hicks Rd, thot it would show up better.)
> 
> Nice dogs GMT.



HA!!!.. I bet you a dollar it's a dead end!. ... Story of my life


----------



## tcbud (Jul 20, 2009)

Hicks Rd crosses the highway there, one side the Serria, other side Honey Lake.  Prolly Dead Ends both ways  .


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2009)

wild thangs.....


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 30, 2009)

Not my pic, and not really the trend here...but it's a sick world and I could not resist! It's a personal favorite.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 30, 2009)

A visitor I found sleeping the day away.

eace:


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 1, 2009)

My kids thought it was a butterfly but its just a moth.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 1, 2009)

hXXp://www.butterflygarden.co.uk/butterflies/2003pages/ra_3505.htm



eace:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2009)

I was just about to close the gate, just looking at the girls.  This Humming bird came up to me, and hovered about three feet from my face.  Then moved over to the tomato, I couldnt believe the camera caught it.  I got her landed on the back fence too, but that pic seemed too grainy to post.

The Sunburst cheery tomato.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 1, 2009)

TC i have the same ones growing here too but i thought they were sun sugar cherry tomato's. 

HIE that one you have that link for is a true butterfly the one i have doesnt have the striped antenna plus it had burn marks on the underside of its wings form flying into lights namely my back porch light


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 2, 2009)

Wanted to show ya a few old pics from the island Of Crete... 
Lovely place for a stoner


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 4, 2009)

Caught this guy out in my garden, guess he was on patrol for them edible critters. Really was fairly photogenic for a mantis. He kept turning his head and watching where i was going and looking right at the camera for me, i cant even get the kids to sit for a picture like that.


----------



## GeoPharmer (Aug 7, 2009)

Found this lil dood and a few of his brothers on a nice trail in Western Mass.


----------



## heyheyhey (Aug 10, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> A few pics from today.



nice tractor for big crops


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 10, 2009)

I think Dubbs Mantis is looking for this.

eace:


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 11, 2009)

:hubba:
One of these ate my Afghani the other week :chuck: 
KEEP THEM OUT OF THE GREENHOUSE Hip 

Any tricks to keep those monsters away from my plants??
Of all the plants in my garden they attacked the tiny afghani?? Why?? :hubba:

Ough?? Is that a grasshopper?? 
I was talking about grasshoppers... :hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Aug 11, 2009)

poor niki  sometimes i think bug spray will never do


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 11, 2009)

Lovely place full of people and their nice doggies. 

I think the third picture may indeed me hie.

And my second favourite car although i'm not 100% as it was on the other side of the canal but i think from it's colours it's a mk1 gt cortina my personal favourite is the lotus cortina mk1 

Thinking of it now i'm sure the gt had shield badge on the front wing near the door hinge.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 11, 2009)

:rofl:

eace:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 11, 2009)

I too thought it was a strange provider of the bench hie.

lol

It's amazing what a simpletons mind can do that along with a doggie doo baggie and a plaque.

Btw is it you hie?

All the stuff you see in the hippie's yard is made from completely recycled materials!!! upon closer inspection the pretty coloured flowers actual stems are made from brand new copper tubing !!!!

20 quid each so had 6 of them for my garden.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 11, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> it's a mk1 gt cortina my personal favourite is the lotus cortina mk1
> 
> Thinking of it now i'm sure the gt had shield badge on the front wing near the door hinge.
> 
> Time4Plan-B



Dude...
That car made me laugh... 
 I imagine what the Lotus looks like


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol it looks exactly the same except white with a green flash down the side and a tuned by lotus engine fitted.

here is a utube link to a real beauty.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUewaEa1-lc

change xx to tt

Time4Plan-B


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 12, 2009)

Went on a tour of some natural underground caves and passages over the weekend. it was nice and cool down there(about 60 F) when the temps up top were in the mid 90's, i didn't want to leave. The one of the bat is cool to me because hes full grown and still only about 4 in long. not to mention that he lives about 200 ft underground.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 22, 2009)

Time for a :bump: on this thread  
Talk about an extreme closeup!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2009)

1.  Almost finished Olive, road art, I guess, maybe someone has too much money?
2.  Pumpkin patch for SM and Tractors for the Guys.
3.  Sunset on a river.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2009)

The river pic is beautiful Tc 

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2009)

HIE, thank you, I just took the pic, nature did the work.  This one, I thot to name "Last Cast".  My fave from all I took that evening.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2009)

Crikey, thats brilliant, you could have that made into a picture and frame it.

eace:


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 22, 2009)

I found my friend the mantis out in the mater patch again. Hes getting a bit bigger and starting to turn green 

*EDIT*:rofl: him turning green makes me wonder if its almost time to harvest him :rofl:


----------



## umbra (Aug 27, 2009)

hardware, a welder, and your imagination. the uncommon among the common


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2009)

Brilliant Umbra 

This is me less than 20 mins ago playing in my garden.

You can see I still have my sleeve protection on, I had it filled today.

hXXp://www.thedrinkshop.com/products/nlpdetail.php?prodid=2442

eace:


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 29, 2009)

My drive up to West Virginia.. My camera sucks but it take GREAT pictures while moving..


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just took this picture about 10 minutes ago.. 

I accidently covered the flash and it made a cool effect so I took this picture!


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

Fish creek


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2009)

....bucky...


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow Hick!  I guess "nice bucky"!!

Nice sceanery 2dog, wow on the items welded together Umbra.  I think the camera did fine Hoppy...looks so nice and green.

HIE, step away from the lighting fluid.....or put on your fireman's coat...

Below find Deer Creek Fall. A giant Olive on the hiway, I posted a pic of it earlier here, with just primer on it.  I think they missed the word "Olive" in the crayon box.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

that is stunning hick. I have never seen so many males together. I always seem to see females where I camp. thanks tc! isnt it beautiful? it makes taking a picture easy.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

love the egg. reminds me of green eggs and ham.


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2009)

We call them "bachelor" herds this time of year 2dogs.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

wow do you see them fight?


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2009)

wooden ships on the water. I actually got a chance to sail her.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

looks peaceful umbra. I dont know if I could take it though. I went on one of those fish watching boats in mexico and was sick for two hours...I will have to try again. Maybe take something.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 31, 2009)

*my view from a tent on the welsh coast*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello UKg 

Did you go to Wales this bank holiday weekend?

My girls went with a couple of M8's friday for a camping weekend and were back Saturday morning :rofl:

Wet'n'windy.

eace:


----------



## Hick (Sep 1, 2009)

pretty pretty UK!..  yours too umbra!   I don't get the "ocean scenery" much here, unless it is REEEEALLY clear .. and I'm on top of one of these 14,000 footers!..  (about 1200 miles to the coast )
2dogs.. those bucks are all pretty docile right now. Be another 6-8 weeks or so before the does come into season and the bucks start competing for a girlfriend.


----------



## umbra (Sep 1, 2009)

Being near the ocean...is the only thing keeping me from heading to CO. Line of sight is 22 miles. So you would need to get up pretty far to see the ocean, lol...not to mention some pretty nice lens.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 2, 2009)

no hippy is was from the end of july ,,,,but yes it was very wet and windy ,,


glad you like hick  ,


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 3, 2009)

Well... I didn't take this shot... it's probably not the right place to post it...
It made me laugh however..

Wanted to share with the stoners


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 3, 2009)

oh **** if a cow ate weed it could go through that crop quick.......


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2009)

taken from the front yard...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 8, 2009)

wow hick ....cool photos 
how close do them bears get ???,,,And how close do you get ? who is more scared you or the bears    :giggle:[/b]


----------



## Maxgirth (Sep 8, 2009)

Is it okay to post cute animal pics?  These are my dogs.


----------



## Maxgirth (Sep 8, 2009)

Here are Alameda Frogs and the Three Witches.


----------



## Maxgirth (Sep 8, 2009)

Here is a memorial to Oscar Grant who was shot in the back by police as he lay on the ground.  The memorial was painted over within hours of being completed.  I do not know if any other photos exist.  

The other shot is some amazing graffiti from West Oakland.  I called Soldiers & Businessmen but it's really about the military industrial complex.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: 


:giggle: .


----------



## Maxgirth (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry!  They didn't make it the first time.  Here's another try.


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> wow hick ....cool photos
> how close do them bears get ???,,,And how close do you get ? who is more scared you or the bears    :giggle:[/b]


these were 'about' 100 yards from the house. I don't allow 'em much closer without making it an 'unpleasant' experience for them :hubba:.. a bear that becomes too complacent, comfortable with human presence, is soon a "problem" bear, which is often also a 'dead' bear. 
I'm diligent in keeping feed locked up, trash burned, no 'attractants' around for them, other than a couple of fruit trees. As long as they respect "my" space, I respect theirs..


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 9, 2009)

I do miss livin' in the woods Hick.......

I can deal with Bears alot eaisier then 'Norte....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Lots of rain caused my crape mertyls to lose a lot of their flowers.  Anyways, I was quite stoned on the deck this morning and thought they looked so beautiful.  Just wanted to share.

The other is a plant in my window box, thought it was pretty too.

And yea, I am still stoned.




:lama:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice pics SM.  Awesome bear Hick.  I like them a lot better when they are farther than 100 yards, or even out of site.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 15, 2009)

Just one of my greenhouse guardians.

I sometimes walk into my greenhouse and walk through several cobwebs.

Have you ever got a single silken line on your face and can feel it but cant find it with your fingers to remove it?

Almost daily here  

Nature protecting without realising it.

I do not let them web the plants, just the frame.

eace:

Nice pink you have Sm.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice Garden Spider HIE.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2009)

Out the window, as we speed down the road.

Signs of Fall at 5000 feet elevation.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 20, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> A giant Olive on the hiway, I posted a pic of it earlier here, with just primer on it. I think they missed the word "Olive" in the crayon box.


 
Ha! I just drove by this yesterday after visiting THC..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2009)

I was just sitting here and out of the corner of my eye I saw movement.

I popped it in a jar and have left it in my daughters bedroom :hubba: 

4 inches long from end to end.

Look at the size of its fangs!

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 24, 2009)

That's a big spider .  Is it EDIT:  venemous  ?  If not, it probably eats its weight in bugs every day!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2009)

Spiders are venomous not poisonous 

No, we dont have any spiders here that can cause serious injury, a few will nip you but nothing serious.

eace:


----------



## painterdude (Sep 25, 2009)

In Oregon we are unlucky enough to have the Brown Recluse crawling around underneath the wood framed post and beam houses, in the wood piles where it's dark and in the attics.....very nasty customer, personally I prefer the Vegetable Spiders, and I like to feed them carpenter ants when I can find one of their webs....


----------



## painterdude (Sep 25, 2009)

Hippy I love your camera work.....wish I could hold still enough to take those kind  of close ups.....

Here is one where I got lucky.....it's from last summer, near our front porch and eventually a storm knocked his web to smitherines...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 25, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I do miss livin' in the woods Hick.......
> 
> I can deal with Bears alot eaisier then 'Norte....


 

lol


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 25, 2009)

The wife loved these.


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 25, 2009)

Keep those mean ol' pit bulls away from your kids!! lol


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 25, 2009)

Rainbows, Wrigley, and some brotherly love.
Yeah I had horrible seats.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2009)

stonedrone said:
			
		

> The wife loved these.


 
Is the out of focus theme relevant?

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2009)

I appreciate all pictures loaded, as do all memebers who like to venture this direction.

Pictures of babies faces plus any face is a serious no dont do it.

The above post is so wrong.

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2009)

Last night, the sunset picks up some nice red when there are fires in the north state.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2009)

Are the fires far away Tc?

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2009)

They are not near me this year, so far.  Next county over I believe.  When a volcano went of in Mexico once, years ago, it made even more spectacular sunsets.  I will never forget those.  Spectacular for Clear Sky Sunsets anyway.

Below is another for you, a pic taken bout ten minutes after the one above.  I took a bunch, but not many turned out.  Please excuse all the dead leaves on that Blueberry plant.  It is over eight feet tall and in a 24" pot....I just cant reach that high.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I just cant reach that high.


 
I have a feeling that high will easily be reachable when it is harvested 

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2009)

One more, this one is better.    The High will be achieved HIE.


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 27, 2009)

This is one of my favorite pics which i used as my avatar . I took it a few years back as memory because it was my first joint when i started smoking . Sour Diesel in a dime jar and my rolled up blunt with my baby blue color lighter . Unforgetable moment of my life = )


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2009)

It's a beautiful day here so I dusted my bicycle off and went for a leisurely ride.  Still very much summertime as you can see.


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 29, 2009)

Not my picture, just something I found on the internet. It makes me smile so I figured I'd share.


----------



## umbra (Sep 29, 2009)

gettin ready to rain


----------



## IRISH (Oct 1, 2009)

horses, puppie, flowers, frog, moth, & pipe + coffin... ...


----------



## IRISH (Oct 1, 2009)

puppie, grill/pit, purple flower, rocks, hillbilly art, fresh produce from our garden, peaches & cream sweet corn... ...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 1, 2009)

A few things I have seen...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 1, 2009)

Cont.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 1, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Is the out of focus theme relevant?
> 
> eace:


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Nothing gets by you Hippy!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 1, 2009)

nv has got mushrooms on the mind. hmmm. very nice friend. the first pic, in first set looks close to our morrell shrooms here in michigan, only they don't normally grow on trees...

that (tiger lily)? looks as if a cow has freckled it... :rofl: ...

nice shots bro...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey thanks man. The first pic in the second set is a morel I found on a rainy day here. It was unique because I have never seen one so white. Almost albino like..

The pic you are talking about I took in Mendocino Co. I don't have any clue what it could be, but the holes were filled with some kind of thick, greasy liquid.

The lilies grow wild here in early Summer.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

I found a few pics from my B-Day spot I go every year, I love this place and its only 45 mins away from my house, can you tell where I am ?  :hubba: hahaha !


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh yeah and I do a( little )crabbing too.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2009)

Damn chris, is that your chest??  :hubba:


----------



## GreenLantern7 (Oct 3, 2009)

pics of a frog


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Damn chris, is that your chest?? :hubba:


 
Hahaha.... yeah thats whats left !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 3, 2009)

Tats are an easy giveaway Chris.

Here is less than 15 mins ago, totally dark outside apart from the moon.

8 seconds exposure with full light inpull.

eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

:ciao: *Hippy....*

*Yes I know    but everybody has a tattoo these days, and I am 100% leagle, and no one knows where I grow !  *

*That is an awesome pic !  I will see that same moon in a few hours, crazy to be on different contanents looking at the same moon, ya think ?   *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 3, 2009)

1 mile or several thousand.

Distance is relative.

We are all in the same room.

eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats very true !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 3, 2009)

Wanna see a play with pictures?

I have an Image prog here that can 'see' past what our eyes can see.

I forgot to give it back when I left the job I had as a Jeweller/stone setter.

It sees what we visually cannot.

The pixilate is just the convert to Jpeg, but the image is as seen.

It measures energy, not light.

eace:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

What ?????????   thats wild Hippy..   What is that for exactly ?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2009)

My breakfast.

Grilled tomatoes with mature cheese on toast, sprinkled with coarse black pepper and Worcestershire sauce.

(I had nothing to do so thought I would give this thread a bump) :rofl:

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for digging up this thread HIE, I been wanting to put up a couple pics here.

The two are Ossage Orange on tree, and actual Ossage Orange on the ground.  They are good for nothing other than being a nusance.  They decompose and make a slimey ossage orange "cowpie".  The trees are pretty when they change in the fall tho.

The third is an apple too high to reach.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> My breakfast.
> 
> Grilled tomatoes with mature cheese on toast, sprinkled with coarse black pepper and Worcestershire sauce.
> 
> ...


 
When I was real little we would try to make homemade pizza at home that looked just like that.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> When I was real little we would try to make homemade pizza at home that looked just like that.


 
I still do it, my home made pizza's get to about 3 inch thick topping  



> The name of the tree comes from the Osage tribe, which lived near the home range of the tree, and the aroma of the fruit after it is ripe.  (Find one of the fruit that has been sitting in the sun on a balmy Indian Summer day and notice the pleasant, orange-peel smell of the skin.)  Not all of the trees will have fruit because Osage Orange are either male or female, and only the females will bear fruit.


 
Interesting tree Tc 

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 6, 2009)

It may be "fruit" by some biologists standards, but dang I dont think they get eaten.  They do smell like orange tho, you got that right, I kinda forgot to mention that.
BTW, the breakfast looks great...you can pass some of that my way, I be ready for breakfast bout now.....will be cookin some up pretty quick.

What kinda cheese is "mature"?  well aged chedder?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2009)

Only the seeds inside are edible.

eace:


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2009)

TC I know that in many parts of N Cali the streets are literally lined with fig trees and people just step on them, never even knowing what they are, let alone eat them.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 6, 2009)

Umbra, is that the street that is made from yellow/gold bricks?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 6, 2009)

Emerald City.

eace:


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2009)

thats funny. el camino real. I said something to effen gee about the figs, and he said you are the only person who knows they're figs.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 13, 2009)

This little guy strolled by the window this morning.  He looks like he may have been in altercation or as the husband thinks he broke his horns while still in velvet.  I dont know.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 13, 2009)

*a rainbow that appeared yesterday 



*


----------



## tcbud (Nov 14, 2009)

A Golden Trout, with a bunch of other regular trout.  Last time we were at this hatchery there were three of them.  Mount Shasta in it's white coat, a sure sign winter is soon upcomming.
Excellent rainbow UK, did you find the end of it?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 14, 2009)

*wow excellent pics tc *


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 19, 2009)

:holysheep: 

sp


----------



## tcbud (Nov 23, 2009)

1. - 2. signs of love and life at Nowhere. (dedicated to lovers all over the world and to MP lovers especially.)
3.  a bridge to Nowhere.
4.  left turn after the bridge to Nowhere.
5.  taken on a bridge to Nowhere.


----------



## madpup (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey y'all-

On a ferry going across the gulf I saw an addition to the No Smoking sign and had to snap a pic.  We just had to fire up a bowl in the Impala Before the seagulls crapped on our heads.

:bongin:


----------



## madpup (Nov 26, 2009)

BB-35

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Texas_(BB-35)


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2009)

Look at the # of this nail polish.   Chosen by a special friend especially for me.

:giggle:  Goofy pic I know, but hey- atleast it's 420 friendly.  

:ciao:


----------



## Qman (Dec 9, 2009)

So I figured I throw some pics up, these are on my old Nikon (cept the pic of my dog, this is one of the first shots on the 90) I just upgraded to a D90 with all the fixins'

The first couple pics are of the Sundial Bridge here in Shasta County. And, yes I was playing around with the first one

The next one is of my Sulcata Tortoise

Next is my Boston Terrier

Next is the Blue Angels (obviously) sorry 'bout the dust on the sensor

And finally, another Sundial Bridge...


----------



## tcbud (Dec 10, 2009)

Q....Outstanding Pics!  That first Sundial Bridge looks like it would win the Crown Camera Photo Contest!  Have you been out snapping photos of the bridge under this Frosty Cold Snap?  That last one looks like you had to hang over the rail to take it.
Thank you for sharing the photos.  Hope you are keeping warm down there with your Record Breaking Lows.
Below find one of the "Flats" on Hiway 44 E.


----------



## Qman (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks TC!

I _JUST_ entered that pic at KRCR (lol) watch for it! - My instructor (50 yrs. in photography. I'm in a professional photography course) told me to do something with it because it has every element needed for a perfectly composed photo (he saw the one that was not Photoshopped), I thought it was just OK. The last one I just composed at the very end of the bridge on a Tripod (90% of the time I'm on a Tripod, all the bridge pics are on one) The ONLY way to get a tack sharp picture that's in perfect focus is to be on a Tripod, your camera will pick up your breathing no matter how still you think you are. If you have to hand hold take a breath and hold it till you take the pic....  

I went shooting the other night with my new camera. It was to cold for me to concentrate (I think it was like 35). The bridge is only like 10 min. from me so no biggie.  I'm always in this general area taking photos

Yeah,,, it was 16 degrees here 2 nights ago, right now it's 26. We go from 116 (2 months ago) to the lowest recorded temps on record. WE REALLY, REALLY need rain! Everywhere else is getting huge amounts of moisture in the US except us. This Earth is going through HUGE changes....

I see you are up here somewhere too, I'm guessing you are colder than me. 44e you passed right by me, that's my main road....

My pleasure with the photos! I will post more when I get good ones :hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 10, 2009)

I take a breath and hold for most pics.......have never used the tripod thing.  What did you do to "photoshop" that pic?  I watch KRCR, I think that was the "Crown Camera Contest" I was talking about.  You gonna win neighbor.
Good luck to you.
Looks like you got a winner in the BPOM.


----------



## Qman (Dec 10, 2009)

The first is just the photo with no effects, 2nd photo playing around again. Makes alot of difference, yes?


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

Big foot got up on my porch, thot I would snap a pic of his print.  And a river shot from the truck, before the snow fell off the trees.


----------



## umbra (Dec 12, 2009)

looks more like little foot


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2009)

still life...eggsactly


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2009)

nosepicker


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2009)

trusses


----------



## tcbud (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful Umbra.  Had to look close on second one....dang, I was thinking I could get the husband a "nosepick" for Christmas!

Size ten wide.....lol.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 18, 2009)

This is what is in front of me.

Do I rip it and gobble chunks.

Or do I unwrap it sensually and devour its beauty as she melts on my tongue?

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 18, 2009)

Qman said:
			
		

> The first is just the photo with no effects, 2nd photo playing around again. Makes alot of difference, yes?


 
If using PSP and you save as a gif it loses less definition 

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Dec 21, 2009)

> Or do I unwrap it sensually and devour its beauty as she melts on my tongue?


how it is done around here.......tho not in slow mo here.  No melting, just chewing.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 2, 2010)

I was just standing in my garden smoking a :tokie: and looked at a bucket sitting in the corner.

Nature is beautiful.

These are frozen bubbles inside frozen bubbles.

How cool is that!

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 2, 2010)

Very cool!  We don't see much ice down here except in cube form :hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 2, 2010)

> These are frozen bubbles inside frozen bubbles.
> 
> How cool is that!



I say it is so cool as to be cold!  I really like those bubble pics..


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cool pics hie and check out my xmas dirty parsnip then:holysheep:  ok the face was added but the appendage was not.:hubba: 

lol

t4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 11, 2010)

I noticed just how lazy some very rich people can be at xmas time 

I mean it clearly does not fit.

lol

bone idle imho 

t4


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a decent shot I took of Boo and Ches napping after Boos "operation". Boo is the black blob with the cone. My friend touched it up and sent it to me this morning.
The best part about not being able to see is that everything looks good 

Here's my favorite buds....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Here's a decent shot I took of Boo and Ches napping after Boos "operation". Boo is the black blob with the cone. My friend touched it up and sent it to me this morning.


 
I may be blind ohc, but I'm not seeing any pic there.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 25, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I may be blind ohc, but I'm not seeing any pic there.


LMAO - that's MY line SM


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 25, 2010)

What a cute pic ohc.  And did you get your tan couch at lazy boy?  Looks eerily familiar.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 25, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> What a cute pic ohc.  And did you get your tan couch at lazy boy?  Looks eerily familiar.


That's a recliner - but close enough - the couch is across the room. 
Are you the one that's been circling my house in that helicopter?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 6, 2010)

it was lovely and spicy hot 

t4

Now where did i place those crisps and cake


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2010)

Our security system




Don't let them fool you.  They'll hold the flashlight for the burglar.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey art your dog is now my screensaver as its my daughters fave doggie personally i think they are **** ugly

only joking dude its a real cutie

t4


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 6, 2010)

LMAO T4. Our neighbor says they're so ugly they're cute.  They have a lot of personality.  That one has too much tongue for his face.  I should have gotten a better price on him.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 8, 2010)

On the job... I dare ya to try and break in here :hubba:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool pic art you breed them dogs by any chance

t4


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, T4!  No, the wife just buys them .  Actually, I picked 'em out but I'll deny it if anyone accuses me of it.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool 'lil guard dog there Art. 

*We went on a short trip and took a few pics.*

1.  Fungus in a loud orange, wonder if the color keeps rodents from eating it?
2.-3. A mushroom type fungus, pic 2, we saw in a squirels mouth later he was running off with it.  I guess when the nuts are spent you will eat anything if you are a squirel.
4.  Tree fungus, on a living tree, the rest were on down dead trees.
5.  Another variety of fungus/shroom style, this one looked like a lacy umbrella.
6.  A sleeping dragon.
7.  Turkeys that we saw cross the road after we got the "turkey call" "wet box" out.  We got it after we saw so many last year, and calling them is fun I think.  I got them to answer me a few times.  But they were not interested in hanging around.  We were at the entrance of the park when we started calling them and the traffic there was not conducive to talking Turkey.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 19, 2010)

So here are the pics 

theres more in an hour 

enjoy


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 19, 2010)

I love owls!  We have great horned owls here   Nice pics!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 19, 2010)

which btw is the all brown coloured one which is in progress uploading 

more so enjoy

t4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 9, 2010)

Whilst out barn owl spotting btw i just missed it as i approached it perch it flew off maybe its camera shy:hubba: 

Anyway here are a few pics of the area it lives. 

T4


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 9, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I love owls! We have great horned owls here  Nice pics!


 
Hey, Art, you guys probably have the little burrowing owls there too, don't you?  They're so cute and sweet looking--bloody little buggers.  

When our kids were young, 3 baby squirrels fell out of a tree and of course we adopted them for a bit.  Well, until a burrowing owl got in the cage with them and ate their eyes and brains.

Wanna see some grammar-school aged kids freak?  Show 'em Itty, Bitty and Witty all disassembled and gooey.  Yuck.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 9, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Hey, Art, you guys probably have the little burrowing owls there too, don't you?  They're so cute and sweet looking--bloody little buggers.
> 
> When our kids were young, 3 baby squirrels fell out of a tree and of course we adopted them for a bit.  Well, until a burrowing owl got in the cage with them and ate their eyes and brains.
> 
> Wanna see some grammar-school aged kids freak?  Show 'em Itty, Bitty and Witty all disassembled and gooey.  Yuck.



Yes, we do, PH .  They're the cutest little things!  Wish I had some pictures of them.  I'll work on it


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 9, 2010)

I've got 3 that come back year after year--probably looking for more squirrel brains.  Once they get to know you, they have hardly any fear at all.  Ours come sit on the overhead fans when we're on the porch, if the fans aren't on of course.  Spooky little guys--they aren't there, then they are there, then they're gone again--no sound.  I love 'em despite their wicked ways.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 10, 2010)

1.  Last week on Lake Shasta of Mt. Shasta
2.  Another Dragon, must be related to my last post here of Dragon.
3.  A cold Garden March 10, 2010, kinda cold for this time of year. 
4.  March 10 Snow......not a normal occurance here.
5.  It waits for me  and Spring


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 10, 2010)

to get to grips with this new camera:hubba:   

few things i spotted on my 2 hour dog walk today.

the buzzard flying one one of two that were courting and my wife said look there it is again and im the one who wears glasses for reading meybe my wife should check the opticians as it was a remote control plane.

t4


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 10, 2010)

Time - I once mistook two buzzards for black geese. :holysheep: 
Is there even such a thing as black geese? 

A family member took these two shots in my old hometown during the snow last month. Very picturesque and very very unusual for TX.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 10, 2010)

*OHC*, is that Sam Houston's home? The second pic?  Beautiful pics!  Both you and PlanB.

Canadian Geese are brown and black, with some white.....I dont know if there are any totally black geese.  I watch raptors up here and one way to tell the differnce between Vulture and ANY other large bird from a good distance is......Look for the shine under the wing as the bird circles, if the feathers under the wing shine to a grey, it is a Vulture.  Bald Eagles and Goldens are very simular in size to the Vulture and the under side of the Eagle wings never shines.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 10, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *OHC*, is that Sam Houston's home? The second pic?  Beautiful pics!  Both you and PlanB.
> 
> Canadian Geese are brown and black, with some white.....I dont know if there are any totally black geese.  I watch raptors up here and one way to tell the differnce between Vulture and ANY other large bird from a good distance is......Look for the shine under the wing as the bird circles, if the feathers under the wing shine to a grey, it is a Vulture.  Bald Eagles and Goldens are very simular in size to the Vulture and the under side of the Eagle wings never shines.



Well thanks for the black geese info - I did feel like a city slicker when that ol cowgirl rolled her eyes and corrected me.  

No - Sam Houston settled in a lil town called Huntsville that's north of Houston.... Just so happens I once lived there so I can say that with confidence. His last home was built to resemble a steamboat but none were as grand as the building in the pic. That's a court house in a small TX town in the second pic .... the first shot is of a (now closed) B&B in the same town.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 10, 2010)

well ohc me and my wife wanna live in the first pic of that house

thats just ideal for me and mine

lol

t4


----------



## Hick (Mar 27, 2011)

I enjoyed our last photography thread. How 'bout we start a fresh one?..

I had a grandson out scouting for spring turkey this morning.


----------



## frankcos (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome landscape. I love spring time wildlife. Nice pics Buddy.:aok:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice pics, Hick I love mountainous scenes!


 These are pics from a few years back when I last went to Vegas. Turtlehead peak is the first I've climbed also the one I've climbed most...it's pretty simple!


 Below and to the left of the guy in this pic is a 100' drop, don't make a mistake, my friend!


 Here's Vegas from Turtelhead. Turtlehead is in the Red Rock Canyon, we've also climbed the tallest two peaks, Wilson and Bridge...awesome times and something to do other than sit in a casino all day! These peaks are class 3 (scramble) with a near class 4 on Wilson.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

Beeeeeeautiful!

Did you find any wild goats to tame? :hubba:


i kid i kid. ok ill stop



:rofl:
Ill dig some good ones up


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2011)

I think those are beautiful Hick. The third pic looks like the trees have all been lit. So pretty. Thanks. I wish I knew what state you were in. Is it big and start with an M?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2011)

Vancouver


----------



## the chef (Mar 27, 2011)

The foothills.....


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

Isnt it strange how something can _LOOK_ stinky

:rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2011)

Winter in the mountains.  This is the view out my living room window.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2011)

:rofl:


*chef *:hitchair:


Nice Landscape *Hick*..

*Rosebud*..I say  The Rockies


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Winter in the mountains. This is the view out my living room window.


 

I bet thats a great scene  around christmas time...


----------



## the chef (Mar 27, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Isnt it strange how something can _LOOK_ stinky
> 
> :rofl:


 
The wifey says brother you have no idea!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 27, 2011)

from an old funny email....






"Is this _statuetory rape_ or just a _moosedemeanor_ ?"

 

-SSF-


----------



## Hick (Mar 28, 2011)

GREAT shots one and all, and thanks!.. 
og'... those are "Rocky Mountain Bighorn" _sheep_... Whatda' ya' think I'm bi???? :rofl:...
roddy that third pic is a 'perfect' view of Vegas!   
thg, quite the _contrasting_ subjects!..  
cheffy...:confused2:...  
CO rosebud... a "native", born 'n raised!  

  I won't be commenting on 'every' picture, but let's keep it going...
I tried to capture a fog bank moving through the valley. That big rock is called "Lovers Leap" in relation to an alleged act of a broken hearted native american brave..
gotta love a back scratcher like that ehh...


----------



## Mutt (Mar 28, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> from an old funny email....
> 
> "Is this _statuetory rape_ or just a _moosedemeanor_ ?"
> 
> ...



Definitely going to be put on the sex hooffenders list.


----------



## EDGY (Mar 28, 2011)

These are just incredible.


----------



## cubby (Mar 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> gotta love a back scratcher like that ehh...


 

They are'nt scratchin' thier backs......One is sayin' to the other...."and that cloud looks like a guy with  rifle..."
.
.
Great pics all.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are some shots of flowering trees and my first tulip to open this year for those up north who are still wondering if Spring will come this year...

Peace~!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 28, 2011)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Here are some shots of flowering trees and my first tulip to open this year for those up north who are still wondering if Spring will come this year...
> 
> Peace~!



Great pics, good to see spring...it's 30f here and sunny, clling for snow the next few.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Mar 28, 2011)

Blizzard going on here.  4" tulips peeking from under the snow.  And it was Spring just yesterday!!!   Ah well, sweatshirton...sweatshirt off...A wet Rocky Mountain Spring.

I drool over your flowering trees!!!


----------



## sawhse (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Hick:ciao: thanks for restarting this thread...here is two shots from my trip to the blue ridge parkway.:hubba:


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

:aok:.... 
I'm not a "photographer", no hi'-dolla camera or equipment. No formal education, but I really like to take pictures. I have literally thousands of pis on my hard drive.


----------



## the chef (Mar 29, 2011)

....i got some of my other foot!


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

you mean the one documenting the perils of when you were learning to use a shovel?..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2011)

:rofl:


Chef..you funny guy


----------



## Roddy (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's a few from last year's caching cruise...Alaska! This is from the Glaciers National Park while aboard ship.


 Closer view of the beautiful snowcapped mountain.


 At the bottom is a glacier meeting the ocean, note the color changes in the water? This is due to the constant flow of debris from the glacier.


 The cruise was a caching trip, here's a cache in Ketchikan...see it?


 Whale breach, one of many we saw while on our cruise!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> ....i got some of my other foot!


You are crazy, and I like that about you!

I love all these pictures.


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

I loved AK roddy.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 29, 2011)

Me too Hick, going again in August (cruise...anyone care to join??) and will take many more pics including some from Mendenhall! I have tons more somewhere, but apparently not on this computer... Will find them.


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

August!??? :confused2:.. the Kings run in JUNE!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2011)

We were married there. It is a nice place, kinda cold though.
We could have an MP cruise. what do ya think? kidding.


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

yup rosebud, nice place..._*In the summer time*_.. don't know if I could endure 8 months of winter tho'..


----------



## Roddy (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd love to see the Northern Lights while smoking some, but no way would I want to spend a winter.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2011)

The darkness was worse then the cold for me. We were there two years. Nice people. Good pot at that time. Beautiful. People would ring your door bell leave a salmon and run away. I am serious. It was constant.


----------



## Hick (Apr 2, 2011)

44u...


----------



## the chef (Apr 2, 2011)

The sleeping catskill mountain.......he's as big as one!


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 2, 2011)

awesome pictures, Hick don't sell your self short man, those pics are killer. Thats a skill that can't be taught. it comes from experience and thats the best education anyone can have.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 2, 2011)

Colorado rocks!!


----------



## nova564t (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Alistair (Apr 3, 2011)

Rosebud, why do people leave salmon at the door?  Is it that boring in the winter? It takes all kinds.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2011)

People just had too much salmon. All summer long. Not in the winter.


----------



## Irish (Apr 5, 2011)

from last summer, a pair of ducks, couple sunsets, and deer. wish i had a better camera. one day i hope...peace...


----------



## Irish (Apr 5, 2011)

couple more...


----------



## Rafghan (Apr 5, 2011)

went fishin. epic sunset. san clemente california
-RAF


----------



## Irish (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Hick (Apr 8, 2011)

ahhhhhh!.. gotta love spring irish


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful shots Irish.

This is my first re-blooming orchid.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2011)

Out on the lake a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Hick (Apr 13, 2011)

caught this l'l bugger packing his lunch, I guess..


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like he has raided DD's big Bud stash jar...


----------



## Hick (Apr 13, 2011)

..........


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2011)

you did not take that double rainbow, no way! 
Beautiful.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 16, 2011)

gods country!!
pic 1 -high alpine of b.c,
2 -ski touring
3- coastal black bear
4- coastal raccoon
5- alpine of lake louise
i hope you all enjoy!


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 18, 2011)

Ohhh, what a beautiful thread! Hick, thank you for starting it up again. I just look at these pictures and am flooded with emotion. Fabulous. I'm loving it. Please, everyone, MORE! I'll try to post a few tomorrow. I LOVE this thread! And I love all the friends who have posted here. Oh, this is all such a warm hug. Just....MORE, everyone!


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Ruffy (Apr 18, 2011)

a canadian national park,2010 olympic torch runner in a small town, then leaving the next morning leaving by train. when i took the pic @ the right moment and caught the flame flaring up:joint4:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 18, 2011)

my back yard---:48: :48: :48: :48:


----------



## Hick (Apr 18, 2011)

....


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 19, 2011)

Good photos everyone. Thanks for sharinf the scenery.. It's nice knowing its original... 

Of course I have to share...

Here are some from my garden...showing its the time of the season... :hubba: 

Time Of The Season- The Zombies

Pics: Roses


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 19, 2011)

What about a trivia MJers ?

The first two are easy ... The third is somewhere in my country and the 4th ?

Just some of the places i already went ...


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2011)

springing along


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2011)

He's always puttin' his "brag" on 'bout his _Tejas BBQ_...  I'm ready to show him how we do it at altitude!... :hubba: 

2-12 lb brisket trimmed to personal spec's
Marinated for 36 hrs in a balsamic vinegar, fruit cocktail, OJ, 'n spices
Then a just prior to going on the smoker, a dry rub of garlic, Cavenders, fresh course ground pepper, crushed red pepper, course flake salt, and coffee.
Smoker preheated to about 200*, mesquite added and we're _*sssssssssssssmokin'*_!!


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2011)

about 2 hours in....


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2011)

About 10 hours in  moved one brisket to the top rack so I could catch the _'drippings'_ in the beans. Put a few pheasant breasts wrapped in bacon on about 2 hours ago.
Everything is getting close.
Ya'll are gonna be sory you're ignoring this, when it comes time for sam'iches...


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> About 10 hours in  moved one brisket to the top rack so I could catch the _'drippings'_ in the beans. Put a few pheasant breasts wrapped in bacon on about 2 hours ago.
> Everything is getting close.
> Ya'll are gonna be sory you're ignoring this, when it comes time for sam'iches...


:holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep:  Why cant I be there?!?!?!?!? That looks GREAT Hick jesus, ur growing skills are equally matched by ur cooking skills I see! Man thanks for the invite jeez jerk lol:hubba:


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow Hick. Nice setup you got there...I am wondering though...How long will it take for all that to go down???

Thanks for the invite. If only I can teleport, I'll be there munching down for sure. 

The smoke through the screen and drool fell all over me...

Here are some pictures...Note the size of the weed plant on pic 1...

Pic 1: Just Kidding...Its an avocado. Has anyone grown an outdoor that size(about 10-13 feet tall)?? :hubba: 

Pic 2: Sign of spring.

Pic 3: Someone know the name of this plant here(the one with yellow flower).? Has potent smell....I use it as a concealer to hide the marijuana smell. Seems to be working.

Enjoy and once again... Thanks Hick. I'm off to find what I can scavange on.


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2011)

10-12 hours on the smoker Doc'.... and not even enough leftovers for one lousy sam'ich...:cry:

that looks like Rocky Mnt Stinkweed, or at least one of the "Cleomella" family.
hXXp://plants.usda.gov/java/imageGallery?category=sciname&txtparm=Cleomella&familycategory=all&growthhabit=all&duration=all&origin=all&wetland=all&imagetype=all&artist=all&copyright=all&location=all&stateSelect=all&cite=all&viewsort=15&sort=sciname


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Pic 1: Just Kidding...Its an avocado. Has anyone grown an outdoor that size(about 10-13 feet tall)?? :hubba:



Not purposely lol, but I used to dump my tray on the edge of my property at a railroad bed. One day when snow was covering the ground, I was looking out my back door and saw this huge "pine tree"....no wait, that's a DOPE TREE!!! 

It was huge, the "trunk" was about as big around as a baseball, she was covered in big buds all turned purple! We cut that bad gal down and dragged her back to the house as fast as possible (dragged like a Christmas tree, she really was that big! My buddy did the cutting down and when he was standing under her, she towered over his 6' frame...I'd wager she was 16' tall if an inch!

We got 2 lbs of smoke from her, but it was basically bunk. No real high although the taste wasn't too bad...we sold a lb and smoked the rest lol Had we found her before the snow, I have no doubt this stuff would have been killer!

Sorry, back to the pics!! Hick, what's for lunch????


----------



## Irish (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Ruffy (Apr 25, 2011)

IM IN FOR SOME BRISKIT THERE HICK!! it looks good here have some,:48: :48: :headbang2:


----------



## Irish (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## nova564t (Apr 26, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> What about a trivia MJers ?
> 
> The first two are easy ... The third is somewhere in my country and the 4th ?
> 
> ...


I was in that coffeeshop in 97, it was the first place we hit while in Amsterdam. You gotta tell me where that last one is though. Morocco?


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2011)

..."oooooooes and aaaaaaaahhhhs" folks 
And here are a couple of "horny" ones for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## Mutt (Apr 29, 2011)

"finally.... just took 3 years for me to be able to scratch that spot!!!" :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2011)

look real close mutt  I think he's taking your picture! :rofl: waaaatch the "shutter"


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 29, 2011)

An alien i captured last week near Walney Island Cumbria.
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Hick you still alive after eating that Briskett man.
Lol
T4


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah Time4Plan. I'm with you. I would've thought HICK get appendicitis from that much meat... But it seems like he's a pro already.


----------



## jesuse (Apr 30, 2011)

got realy baked at this spot in lanzarote when i was on holiday was a great place plenty of smoke being sold on the main strip i just chilled at this spot with a lil pipe and a bag of lemon haze


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 30, 2011)

MORE PICS! This thread is gunna die!!!!


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 30, 2011)

Well here are some I took couple weeks ago. First picture is of rose with 2 pomegranate trees in back.

However pic 2 and 3 are both locations I will use to put my plants in so they can be camoflouged a bit. Currently, I have the Bubblegum clone growing behind pic 2 and you can't even see it. I will use the same location for one of the plants im growing from seed. I MIGHT be able to put two plants in that space but since I am trying to keep them as discreet as possible, I will try to have plants in the ground completely separated from one another. The reason being I don't want plants to stick out if two were to be planted close together and they both decide to get big on me. Therefore I rather avoid that problem all together and just choose wise locations. Wow I guess I will stop rattling on, as I was ready to just keep on going...


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice Dr know it all, and since you know it all I wont even need to say I hope your other plants are eating up all the light


----------



## Irish (Apr 30, 2011)

i was at the rod and gun club to discuss putting on a shooting match, and this is the scene i saw when i returned to my truck. (notice the sign in front of the truck):aok: 

if that don't make an old man smile, nothing will!


----------



## Roddy (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 1, 2011)

Haha. Nice rotten, but like I've said before, I don't want people to mistake me for the name I chose as username. I simply didn't know what to think!!! I appreciate your input and that was an issue I was considering: the amount of direct sunlight the plant will receive in those locations...Point out any issues you see, prove the doctor wrong.

Since you want pictures I'll give you pictures. Here is the clone I am talking about behind picture 2. Along with some close ups of it. It has approx. 52 days of flowering but given VEG nutes most of the time. At this point in time of year, is where I am getting worried of revegging. 

** In picture 3, the new leaf growth on the buds is of concern. It is what (MP=you guys) told me to watch out, weird shape leaves turning out as compared to all the rest before. Since its is day 52, I am thinking of just harvesting what I can off the plant...or should I not do anything and let it re-veg??? PLEASE! THIS ROOKIE NEEDS HELP   Advice would be much appreciated, sorry but I am relying on you as my information hotline!!!


----------



## Irish (May 1, 2011)

why are you giving it veg nutes again? it is going to try to reveg outside now. nothing you can really do to stop that. do you bring it inside to flower at night or something? that doesnt look like a plant at 52 days flower. should be big donkey buds now. 

you'll prolly get alot more help in the sick plants section, than here dr k.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Irish. But I failed to mention that I stopped giving it VEG nutes a week ago. Rookie mistake, I think that may be the main reason why the plant is how you say and not have donkey *kongs*..:doh: 

I gave it some Cha Ching and Big Bloom and just flushed it. In hopes of making it better...But who knows. I think it might just be too late and it started to reveg... **NOTE** There are no sign of dying leaves... or leaves yellowing/wilting off...but there are signs of trichomes turning orange/amber. HELP. LOL!


----------



## jesuse (May 1, 2011)

was stuck on a greek island for my honieymoon and couldent score any weed hard times i was asking every dude i saw no one would sort me just thout i was some mad scots man stressing for herb i found this gear in a super market and in despiration bought some got outside and started to drink hopeing for some sort of buzz it was roting felt like id just drank the water that seeped out the pots after a watering and it did nothing for me


----------



## smokingjoe (May 1, 2011)

Buderim Falls, about a 5 minute drive from home.


----------



## Irish (May 1, 2011)

^hahaha. that dude was honeymooning and looking for weed. hahaha. are you divorced yet?

sweet pic joe! i used to go camping at a place in oklahoma, us, called turner falls. there was a 77foot waterfall. it had good hiking trails, and lots of caves to explore. one cave was right under the waterfall, and you could dive deep, swim inside through the rock walls, and enter inside a cave in the mountain. i left it smelling like weed.


----------



## jesuse (May 1, 2011)

no no irish still hapilay maried my wife is a class women she knows my need for weed beter than anyone ells she drives me all over scotland to score the stuff she puts up with my grows and even has a bong with me now and then and to beat it all she realy is stuning to look at i love the ladie very much  when i was in prison she came to every visit except 3 with hashish in her mouth and would pass it in a kiss the 3 times she dident was only because the sniffer dogs wher on duty they just dont make them like my wife she truely is a fine specimin:hubba:


----------



## Roddy (May 1, 2011)

Some pictures of Victoria BC, we loved it here!!


----------



## Irish (May 2, 2011)

nice pics roddy...

who wants to see my caboose?  ok, form a straight line. ...

this was a railway that went across michigan from east to west, or shore to shore...the rails were removed in the late 70's thru early 80's, and a bicycle/snowmobile trail took it's place...

good trail to walk down in the spring to hunt for morrel mushrooms that are out right now here...peace...


----------



## Roddy (May 2, 2011)

I was thinking I knew where that caboose was, but realized it's at a different angle than the one I saw...and cached at lol!!


----------



## Hick (May 2, 2011)

smokin brisket..._"on the hoof??_"


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2011)

:smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (May 2, 2011)

Good job Orange!


----------



## Irish (May 2, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> smokin brisket..._"on the hoof??_"


 
better get a bigger filter on that thing hick. :doh:


----------



## Grubbycup (May 4, 2011)

Water droplet


----------



## jesuse (May 4, 2011)

greek island zante //nice veuise hills and stuff no weed down side and beleave me i looked even got myself lost 1 day and asked dozen folks none to happy with me bothering them lots of shot gun shells every wher i found that quite dojie


----------



## bho_expertz (May 7, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> I was in that coffeeshop in 97, it was the first place we hit while in Amsterdam. You gotta tell me where that last one is though. Morocco?




Sorry ... just seen this today  

Yep Morocco ... Marrakech ... The place that blew up last week :holysheep:


----------



## nova564t (May 7, 2011)

I drove up to Marble Co today tooks some pics on the way home








.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 7, 2011)

Looking sweet Nova...for those who could afford the gas!!!


----------



## nova564t (May 8, 2011)

I was doing my side job, getting paid to take a drive around here isnt bad!!


----------



## Grubbycup (May 12, 2011)

Went for a walk and this little fella gave me quite a start.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 12, 2011)

:holysheep:


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2011)

I HATE.... snakes. Even the "good" ones scare heck outta' me.
  The local lake...


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2011)

caught this playboy flirtin' with the ladies today...


----------



## tcbud (May 18, 2011)

*Nice Hick*, I have a turkey call in the camper, love calling those silly birds.  I hate snakes too, lizards can fly under that radar, but snakes, no, dont want them around me at any time.

Here is the color I want my Erkel to be come fall.  Or is it Urkel?


----------



## scotsman (May 18, 2011)

My dog Buster


----------



## Hick (May 19, 2011)

tc, knowing your 'purple' skills, I will expect that exact shade come October  .  

scots'... that looks like a painting!!,....of some foreign country, like Wales or somethin'...


----------



## scotsman (May 19, 2011)

close Hick here in good old scotland always reminded me of an oil painting my dog buster


----------



## scotsman (May 19, 2011)

always liked this is ok to put more then one pic up lol i hope so


----------



## tcbud (May 19, 2011)

Put up as many as you like Scots, I like both of them real well.  Dog pic does look like it should be a painting.  And that swan is fantastic!

The sun being out yesterday was so wonderful here, no more rain, no more rain, no more rain.  I hate having to be negative.


----------



## scotsman (May 19, 2011)

one for the cat lovers lol this is my cat fagan


----------



## tokinherper (May 20, 2011)

im sorry you hate snakes Hick. i actually make my living breeding them. i have 45 breeders or future breeders and currently 36 eggs incubating. i LOVE them.


----------



## scotsman (May 20, 2011)

I agree with Hick dont hate them some are beautiful like the king cobra or the coral snake stunning looking, but thank god we dont have many deadly animals if any in scotland! we do have the adder and their bite is painful but very seldom fatal to humans-even children, id scream like a ***** if i saw a snake close up in the wild especially a deadly one lol but worse much worse are spiders!!  i hate em lol


----------



## scotsman (May 20, 2011)

thought id put in my other pets lol the swan is not mine lives at local dam


----------



## Hick (May 20, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> im sorry you hate snakes Hick. i actually make my living breeding them. i have 45 breeders or future breeders and currently 36 eggs incubating. i LOVE them.



 This would be _'one boring'_ rock we live on, if everyone had the same likes and dislikes token'..  But don't expect me over for dinner any time soon..
  I've handled bull snakes, water and garden varieties, but never enjoyed it nor was in my comfort zone. 

scots..http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=682925&postcount=50 <---- 
spiders don't bother me much. Not near the 'phobia' I have about snakes We only have one poisonous snake in my area, the "rattle snake".
KOOL reef!!


----------



## tokinherper (May 20, 2011)

i dont keep any venomous because i have a VERY healthy fear of being bitten. but there are some very cool ones i'd "like" to have but i wont. there are copperheads and cotton mouths around here. the copperhead isnt that bad of a bite (in comparison to some) but the cotton mouth is flat out nasty.


----------



## jesuse (May 20, 2011)

some of my auto crosses im doin at the moment ,,,they smell just as good as they look...///peace[j]


----------



## orangesunshine (May 25, 2011)




----------



## thomas 11111 (May 28, 2011)

I have a bunch of trail camera pics for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 28, 2011)

And more.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 28, 2011)

And more.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 28, 2011)

And yet a one more.  This is the last ones for now.  I have more I will post later.  Enjoy!:48:


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2011)

NICE!!!!...  our bucks antlers are just getting to the branching stage here, not as far developed as yours yet.


----------



## nova564t (May 29, 2011)

These are from an elk farm in Collbran Co, I forgot to zoom so youll have to click on them. Taken yesterday.


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> nice trail cam shots thomas.
> 
> edit> hick, the dates on the cam shows 08. i see felt on them still...



heee hee... well you know what I was looking at then,.. or "NOT" looking at anyway 
felt..?  errrr velvet we call it out west :hubba: 

and some elk, not on an elk ranch..  the elk are doin' the "zooming"..


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 30, 2011)

Those are some awesome elk pics Hick.  My  pics are actually from last year.  I used my dad's cam and he didn't have the book to tell me how to change the date.  I could have looked it up on line but I said screw it and just put it out.  I actually harvested two of them with my bow.  They were my two biggest to date so it was pretty cool to have live pics of my two biggest bucks.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 30, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> nice trail cam shots thomas.
> 
> edit> hick, the dates on the cam shows 08. i see felt on them still...


  Thanks Irish.  I have a bunch more that I will post as soon as I hunt them down.  They are on disc somewhere.:48:


----------



## nova564t (May 30, 2011)

I was up by Marble again today, runoff is really kicking in.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Ruffy (May 30, 2011)

on my travels in b.c canada. first pic on,
water falls, kokanee spawning,marmot, black tusk volcano (whistler),ram, mnt Robson, ram, baby feeding, big mofo, bella coola, bald eagle, bird family


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2011)




----------



## valleyboy (May 31, 2011)

Some pictures of mine from local ventures.


Enjoy


----------



## scotsman (May 31, 2011)

some grt pics love the thistle lol


----------



## valleyboy (May 31, 2011)

It might be hard to see what exactly that tree to the lower left is, but it's a manzanita 'tree'.  I use quotations around tree because it's a shrub but it was the first time I had ever seen one with a single trunk that was so big (25-30 ft, nearly record breaking).

Also, that rock wall in the last picture is about 30 ft tall.  It provides great shelter from wind and morning sun for animals.  I have walked up on coyotes and many other animals while hiking there.  I remember once there were two owls kind of battling with some other birds... It was a great sight.


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2011)

Pretty around Marble fer sure nova!.. nice pics from everyone!..
  doin' some smoked, pulled pork sam'iches today. :hubba:   Been sitting in the 'fridge absorbing the rub overnight. ..Just put the roasts on the smoker minutes ago. 225* and mesquite wood!


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2011)

two hours in, we start the baste/mop...


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2011)

:rofl: Irish!... _'fleeced'_ by a stripper  ... oh wait!  "fleeced"?... is that like wool? :doh: 

here we are at about 4 hrs in. Internal temp is @ about 160*, rendering, breaking down the fats now! :hubba:


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2011)

@ 6 hours they were transferred into a large foil pan andcovered, to bring them to an internal 190-195F.  They/ve been in the roaster for about an hour here.


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2011)

gettin' close to _pullin'_ time


----------



## jesuse (Jun 2, 2011)

i like my stuff well dun to son but your haveing a laugh ant ye big chap,,,, meny hours  you bbq them things for?? did you get baked and forget bout them? peace [j]:holysheep:


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 2, 2011)

when are you inviting us over for some killer hick style cooking??? mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> i like my stuff well dun to son but your haveing a laugh ant ye big chap,,,, meny hours  you bbq them things for?? did you get baked and forget bout them? peace [j]:holysheep:


:giggle: you foreigners!...:rofl:   I got tired of feeding the fire after about 9 hours..  
.....nothin' like _slow cooked_ yankee BBQ  jesuse.  make you throw yer "fish 'n chips" to the cat..

It'll set wrapped in a couple towels to retain the heat foe aan hour or so, before pullin begins.

ruffy.."BYOB"  I'll supply the rollin papers


----------



## jesuse (Jun 2, 2011)

im more a hagiss and neeps kinda guy than fish and chips,,,,,just wondering is this something you got at a super market or did you shoot yer meal? iv seen few pics youv posted of good few meals runing around your bit . peace [j]


----------



## tcbud (Jun 2, 2011)

Where is the pic of the sssssammich?


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2011)

This is super market pig jesuse... 
..._"Literally"_.... fell off the bone! .... about a cup of bbq sauce and we are READY for sam'iches!

EDIT:  the o'lady is bringing home some buns tc...  We'll call it "her.. contribution" to the cause


----------



## tcbud (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds good, she left you to your own devices and look what You come up with!   It looks great and you got enough for a sandwich or two tomorrow.  Excellent job.

It is about dinner time...or getting close, I can hear a russlin' in the kitchen....

Menu tonight, chicken tenders (seasoned and fried, in lite olive oil), smashed tators and country gravy (lite, lol) half an artichoke and some asparagus.  It only a matter of time now.

Thanks Hick for the lesson on Fixin' Pullin' BBQ Pork.  The pictures were just right.


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks tc! 
ohhh how I wish I had a mess o' fresh asparagus to go w/ these...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 2, 2011)

You Can cook *Hick*...Looks very yummy gonna have to throw some ribs on the barbie this weekend...enjoy your meal..then hit this:48:


----------



## nova564t (Jun 3, 2011)

I find asparagus in the ditches alot around here this time of year, been eatin it all week!!


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 3, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> I find asparagus in the ditches alot around here this time of year, been eatin it all week!!


I find asparagus around my area also.  Nothing beats fresh cuts!:clap:


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2011)

The pulled pork went fast!  (It was prepared for a post funeral feed.)  I took a walk around the church parking lot, and wouldn't you know it.... asparagus was abundant along the perimeter.!  :doh:


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> The pulled pork went fast!  (It was prepared for a post funeral feed.)  I took a walk around the church parking lot, and wouldn't you know it.... asparagus was abundant along the perimeter.!  :doh:


If you think it went fast there try settin it in front of me!  That stuff looks awesome. Great job Hick!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 4, 2011)

my condolences to you and yours *Hick*---


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 5, 2011)

went for a stroll in a part of bc were theres no roads. just boat axcess for logging some areas..... loads of grizzly , black bears, cougars, and lots more. enjoy the pics  oh ya caught the biggest fish, no pic tho. lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 5, 2011)

Went here last weekend old fort with lighthouse buildings making there own stalagmites lol,  There's that word again mites, they had huge cannons there, I changed my camera to Sepia, old Timey lookin pics for a shot, and forgot it,


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2011)

I went in my back yard. The peony is from my folks old farm. We dug it up when we moved my mom years ago. Always a treat when it blooms. 



​


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 5, 2011)

beautiful flowers RB, your a couple weeks ahead of me, my peonis are just starting to open. I'll take a walk around the yard and send you some flowers, The Mrs. really works hard on them.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am from the northeast and don't get me wrong there are some beautiful scenes out here , but all of these pics that I see from the west have left me in aw. You are truly blessed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like you got some peach thinning to do Irish.
What lovely wild flowers. 
Very nice flower room.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 7, 2011)

i voted for ya :hubba: ---nice to back a winner---you had a great campaign manager---all that talk of peaches got me excited  ---


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2011)

oh yeah  nice pix everyone...me thinks summer is tryn to get here..took a few snaps as well..and one of me flower rooms 


:ciao:  *Hick* Gonna get ya some snaps this weekend when I get the line wet
in my favorite stream :48:


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 9, 2011)

just for irish!:ccc:


----------



## nova564t (Jun 9, 2011)

Mt. Sopris near Carbondale Co


----------



## tcbud (Jun 11, 2011)

Dang nice Pictures everyone!

Here are a couple I snapped on the lake last week.  Put the fish pics in my journal.  

First Picture blew my mind when I saw it on the computer!  We suprised an eagle and I had my camera in my hand, so I tried to catch a shot.  With my old camera, from the time you snap, to the time the pic is taken seems like forever.  But here when I got home, to my amazement that eagle was caught right in front of the rising moon!

Second Picture is the exact place that the Old World Record Smallmouth Bass was caught years ago.  I think that record stood from the sixties till a couple years back (Nine pounds something).  I put out a swim bait, a sinker style looking Perch, but no luck.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2011)

Great shot TC. is he eating a fish?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 11, 2011)

We like lots of color, I built the Mrs. around 40 birdhouses over the years, and put in a pond, We operate a backyard wildlife sanctuary in the middle of a city, We have resident hawks, that dine at our place alot,


----------



## tcbud (Jun 11, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Great shot TC. is he eating a fish?



No, we just surprised it coming around the corner.  I did see an Osprey earlier dive and get a fish, was cool.

Nice pics Scag.  Way cool about the Bird Sanctuary.


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 15, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> from an old funny email....
> 
> View attachment 163945
> View attachment 163946
> ...



LMAO!  Well, they have to procreate too!  HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 15, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> This is super market pig jesuse...
> ..._"Literally"_.... fell off the bone! .... about a cup of bbq sauce and we are READY for sam'iches!
> 
> EDIT:  the o'lady is bringing home some buns tc...  We'll call it "her.. contribution" to the cause



Guess you could teach me a thing or 2.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Vancouver


 

These are gorgeous Goddess.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful pics every1, ty 

7greeneyes


----------



## Roddy (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice mount, Irish, the rug is cool as well! I don't think I've ever seen a Michigan bear, could be mistaken and will definitely try to fix that soon lol


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2011)

I like that half mount irish!.. :aok:
photo/story line


----------



## Irish (Jun 27, 2011)

ohh, you are a master story teller hick! i especially loved the ending!:hubba: 

the video of the bear hunt was graphic as it gets. the half mounted bear was taken directly below the tree stand with a 3'' 12 guage. it was mad flip-flopping, then tried to climb up the tree and eat them both. dude was shaking madly, and couldnt get his bearings to where the thing went, when you hear the camera man holler, ''you better shoot him again, quick, quick''.  

it was coming up the back side of the tree, and was just seconds from ripping into his legs, and taking him down, and another shot rang out ending the madness! ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2011)

*Hick*...heres some shots of a waterfall off the Hood canal river here in Washington..also a Butterfly that alloud me to take a few snaps ..Hope ya day is going good:48:

*Irish*..Im waiting to hear back from The friends I took that clone from of the pink bell flower plant ya asked about...they outta town and will get back too me..it was one the first clones I did tht wasnt MJ   Say hello to Ell please


----------



## jesuse (Jun 28, 2011)

wow   beuitfal falls 4u ....that would be a lovely place to chill with a bong to hand,,,mybe even some ladies to go skiny diping peace[j]


----------



## Hick (Jun 28, 2011)

nice flutterby too 4u   a pretty common type around here as well


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2011)

some pic's of our yard.










​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=171750&d=1309280428

that there should be your Avy..*RoseBud*.. what a Beautiful Rose...I cant seem to grow them to well. Also like the Lillies..my tiger lillies didnt come up this year:cry:.Nice pix thanks for shareing


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 28, 2011)

A rose bud over a marijuana bud??? Really?
Thanks 4u.


----------



## nova564t (Jun 28, 2011)

Stagecoach Res. near Steamboat Springs 





Flattop mnt. near Yampa


----------



## jesuse (Jun 29, 2011)

something ells im growing with the boy,,,peace[j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 29, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> some pic's of our yard.
> 
> View attachment 171748​
> View attachment 171749​
> ...


 beautiful flowers in the yard, man i wish the MJ was so easy, My lilies are blooming also, love your colors!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 29, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> View attachment 171770
> 
> Stagecoach Res. near Steamboat Springs
> View attachment 171771
> ...


  In 1970 I moved to Colorado and got a job for Straight Creek Constuction drilling and blasting a road through the Continital divide, from georgetown to dillon Lake, Man that was a while ago,the work lasted me many months, i'd get some money ahead, and quit, go fishing a couple weeks, than hire back on at the union hall in golden when i ended up broke, used to go alot to a place called Deckers, on the  south platte. anyway, I loved how quiet it was at the really high altitudes, but in the end the salt water called me home.


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 29, 2011)

we all live in great places with great stories! we make what we have amazng to us! & we have some of the greatest weed in the world to watch grow, its as sweet as all our pics! keep em coming mp family


----------



## tcbud (Jun 30, 2011)

*Irish*, wow, that is a awesome mount!  What a freaky memory that must bring to the hunter every time he looks at it.

*Hick*, looks like that dog would have caught that bird.....mid air.

Beautiful falls *4u*.

*Rose*, you must have a lovely bunch of flowers on your table at home.  I agree with 4u, that rose would make a great avatar.

*Nova*, is that a lot of snow to be still up there this time of year?  Our mountains here usually have very little, but this year, WOW, so much left even now!

*Skagit*, I got no idea what you got, for some reason they wont load today.  Dang Dial Up.  

A few days ago on the lake below.  No fish big enough to film. The mountains are still so full of snow.  This shot is the North face and so covered, that I dont think the hikers are gonna be going up there for a couple more months.  Also, this bridge never has more than a creek under it usually.  This is the second time in twenty years that I have seen the water this high!  We trolled up there for trout, but didnt get a bite.  I just dont understand the fish this year, by this time, we should be knocking them dead.  I got two on that trip, but only keepers and we dont keep 12 inch fish.  I would rather throw them back and get them again when they are 14 inches.

Great pics everyone.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 2, 2011)

Went crabbing today, drove thru downtown LaConner by boat , great weather had a blast, Mount baker in the background and Canada I guess,


----------



## Irish (Jul 2, 2011)

amazing pics everyone. 

skag, i was confused(just for a minute), when i seen that last pic, and what appeared to be an outrigger on the sail boat. LOL.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 3, 2011)

I bought a new camera today, FujiFilm FinePix2950...sweet! Was retailed for $260, I bought for $160, gotta love the sale days in dead of summer!! This should take some great pics for my journal as well as some great fireworks pics from the lake tonight!!! Kayaking on the lake to get the best views!!


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 3, 2011)

awesome wave crashing on a santa cruz beach. too bad i had to crop out most due to peoples faces but still note worthy


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 3, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> awesome wave crashing on a santa cruz beach. too bad i had to crop out most due to peoples faces but still note worthy


 I used to get these rocks off the beach north of Santa Cruz, probably pescadero, but anyway, I'd make pipes out of them,use some little plastic tubeing and a screen,run the tubeing up our sleeves to our collars and hold the rock in your lap,suckin up hash while sittin in the bleachers at candlestick, them were the daze!! hey,you Gotta love santa cruz!!  Man the boardwalk there in the 60s, the fun house,and that big old rollercoaster!!! Sitting here thinking about Cali's central coast got me wanting a bite of Abalone, My brother has a commercial salmon and crabbing ticket for California, he's a troller, I was his deckboss at times, and I've spent alot of time down there,  his boat's been in half moon bay about 35 years.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 4, 2011)

*Skagit*, my dad and brother commercial fished out of Half Moon Bay in the eighties.  Not a big boat, but they did their thing.

My pics are from the lake Saturday.  American Animals celebrating the long hot weekend.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 4, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *Skagit*, my dad and brother commercial fished out of Half Moon Bay in the eighties. Not a big boat, but they did their thing.
> 
> My pics are from the lake Saturday. American Animals celebrating the long hot weekend.


  Ya I went fishing the first weekend in june in Illwaco, Wa. on the mouth of the columbia river. I met a bunch of guys from Half moon bay I used to fished with, It was like that show after the catch!!! lol,anyway, I got a invite to come down next winter, early spring, to fish chinook, I'm thinking about it,he wants me to  come down and tune everything in, take a couple of weeks, but it would sure be fun, wouldn't be like a regular job.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 5, 2011)

Here we are, 4th of July on the lake! I kayaked about 1.5 miles to the only undeveloped shoreline (a cemetery is at the top of the hill lol) and sat looking out over the large lake until I snapped about 200 pics...here's a few!!















I love this new camera, really takes nice pics!!


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 5, 2011)

sweet roddy!! i think everyone that is a mp member, should sell a bit and buy a nicer camera. lol, some pics, omg!! lol i love this post. cheers all
p.s mods im not influencing to sell, it was a joke! lol even thoe some need new cameras or, learn to use focus.


----------



## Hick (Jul 5, 2011)

........sssssshweeet! rod'


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 5, 2011)

no fire works in the moutains for wat i consider to be obvious reasons, looks like quite the view. good pics roddy


----------



## Hick (Jul 5, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> no fire works in the moutains for wat i consider to be obvious reasons, looks like quite the view. good pics roddy



We're 'parched' enough here that they even canceled the fireworks show slated for over the lake!!!  
... then again, a neighboring municipality that fires them off of a nearby hogback covered in pinion, cedar, and dead grass and vegetation, went ahead as scheduled. Of course, they started a grass fire, but 'hey', no need to disappoint the 'kids' right?...:doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2011)

:yeahthat:



THE KIDS!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2011)

*Roddy*, beautiful pic's. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 5, 2011)

THANKS all!! I switched between pics and video, catching the finale on vid...but no clue how to get it to youtube even though it's supposed to be a simple upload... :doh: With it being new tech to me, I can't find where I saw I could take stills from the vid, there were some awesome shots to be seen there. As it was, I clicked on the continuous mode and held the shutter button down lol, she snapped every 2 seconds or so.

Not bad, considering I was in a moving kayak on a busy lake...  I was almost taken out by a couple of drunken pontooners heading back to dock and not seeing my neon lights shining in front of them, please drink responsibly, especially when boating or driving!! 

I'll see if I can find some more good ones, but most are single reports up until the finale which was a very cool 5 minutes of explosions and color...


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome pics Roddy.


In Toronto we have a market called Kensington market, it is a very culturally diverse area where almost anything under the sun can be found.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 5, 2011)

forgot the pics, give me a min. LOL


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kensington Market, Toronto, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 5, 2011)

a few more.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 5, 2011)

looks like a great time DMAN, cool little part of town, it just looks like fun.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 5, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> no fire works in the moutains for wat i consider to be obvious reasons, looks like quite the view. good pics roddy


 
Ya but you got the stars and the night sky, What range are you in?? I'm at the foot of the Cascades, I bet your sunsets are incredible!!!


----------



## Roddy (Jul 6, 2011)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbwAeQNNK-A

I figured our how to upload the finale! Will post some stills in a bit...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2011)

Shaweeeeeeeet....*dman*..I :heart: that car:aok:


----------



## Roddy (Jul 6, 2011)

Not sure how they are allowed to leave that car like that, an unlicensed car in a driveway around here is frowned upon! Nice pics Dman!

Here's some stills:












These pictures were taken from the video, I am really impressed with this new camera....

A bit about the fireworks, our lake puts these on yearly, the lake society takes up donations and matches the funds allowing for a big production which draws crowds from all over the area and even Ohio. Our population for the 4th goes up about 5x the norm and stays that way for a few weeks. Previous years you couldn't even get near the boat launch, let alone venture out in a kayak, the economy has lowered the attendance a bit!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2011)

Dman, those shots are great. What a fun place. Loved all of them. thanks.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks folks,

Roddy its an old neighbourhood where all the homes were turned into stores along time ago, the roads are all closed to traffic, except deliveries.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 6, 2011)

An area they call the Distillery district, a group of old breweries that were renovated and turned into restaurants and shops.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 6, 2011)

oh and the best part of the visit.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry to post so much, i will take a break after this.

Good Canadian dinner, at home today.

Mussels in white wine, cream, onions and garlic with fresh bread.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2011)

We went to "ocean Shores" over the weekend and flew some kites..made a Seat to sit and watch the waves roll in..what a Wonderfull Day..

Nice photos everyone...take care and be safe


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2011)

kool pic's 4u!!  way kool kites.
I had a grandson out kite flying awhile back. We had a nice stiff breeze going, but every time the kite would start to go up, gain altitude, it would suddenly start whipping back ;n forth erratically and smash into the dirt. It just wasn't taking flite.
  The o'lady was watching from the porch, and pretty soon says "Honey, I think you need more tail." 
   My astonished reply, "Last night you told me to go fly a kite????" :confused2:

dang women...


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 11, 2011)

:rofl: they cant make up their minds:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 11, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> We went to "ocean Shores" over the weekend and flew some kites..made a Seat to sit and watch the waves roll in..what a Wonderfull Day..
> 
> Nice photos everyone...take care and be safe


  The In-Laws live in Ocean park, South of Ocean Shores near Long Beach, ilwacco. i love flying my big kites on my sturgeon rod, some weekends thats all I catch. We also play beach bacci ball, with a little varience on the Rules LOL.  I hope to go over in August when the Beach Barons, have the're anual  Rod Run to the End of the Earth. it's estimated that up to 10 thousand classics roll thru that weekend.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 12, 2011)

I like to take a pic or two sometimes.  
Like an Arkansas Snowman



Or maybe a favorite spot of mine to have a smoke.


Or maybe a water shot.


Or a nice evening shot.


Or maybe the end of a good day at the lake.



I really enjoy taking a pic or two.

HomieHogleg


----------



## jesuse (Jul 12, 2011)

hear a lil taste of scotland troops,, castel not far from my gaff and some scottish wild strawberies,,i munch on these and rasberies with my young lad when weer ventrgen in the woods,,,best things in life are free....peace [j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 12, 2011)

Great pics Homie and jesuse, really cool castle, I've only seen the one at disneyland, It would be cool to see scotland,  I heard golf was invented there, could it be that boreing!! lol  are there big forests there??  We just had whats called The Highland Games, throwing logs and stones, and lasses dancein to the fiddlers, bagpipes etc. a whole bunch of fun last weekend.


----------



## jesuse (Jul 13, 2011)

skag yes lots of forests,,,,quite a lot things invented in my home land tv,telephone,tb cure the list goes on but im not sure bout golf ill have to look in to that 1 mybe,,lots of nice sites to see last week i was up in the hills beutifall spot smokin on some super lemon haze and couple of beer when some family from texass[usa] stumbeld round wee got talking and they said they loved the wilderness and sites to see hear ,,,,lots of tourist hit the scottish hills good camping ,,fishing ,,im a city lad but alwass feel at home in the hills,,,,if you every get the chance do scotland big chap i think you an the misses would like it very much...peace[j]


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2011)

:confused2:...


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2011)

Yank' foothills around 12,000 ft...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2011)

nice picks *Homie*...I just Love I dont have to leave the PNW to see great Landscapes..


*Hick  *....those pics of flowers ..are they Cacti?  2nd one sure looks like one..and is tough to breath at 12k feet


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2011)

That is what I was thinking 4U. Feels like you have are doing aerobics just walking around. I hear if your born there your lungs develop differently? Is that true Hick?  That first pic Hick, is it a lily? Very trippy and pretty.

Beautiful pictures everyone. fun to see.


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2011)

yea, ..the second one is a native cactus 4u but the first one rose', I can't say for sure. Something the o'woman brought home from the job. She works at a greenhouse/garden center and brings home lotsa' "culls" or seconds.

_Thin air_... one of the things I love about it, 'usually' folks aren't wasting breath talking about things that you don't wanna hear anyway!.. 
I would like to spend a few weeks puttering around the PNW one day.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2011)

Come on over. I don't have any sheep, but I would cook ya a good dinner.


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2011)

....


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 15, 2011)

I bet Rose will make a nice leg of *LAMB* for you Hick.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I bet Rose will make a nice leg of *LAMB* for you Hick.



Now that's funny right thar' now!.. I don't care who ya' are...:rofl:

I just fired up the smoker again, doing a "beer butt" chicken today. Pictures coming


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 15, 2011)

beer and chicken! u r my kinda guy hick mixing the favs into 1...maybe a lil herb on that chick aswell


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 15, 2011)

thats is awesomely disgusting on soo many different levels:hubba: i prefer a nice doe:holysheep: although it is easier for them to escape my clutch


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok i am outta here. gross. I started it right?


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2011)

Im on my way for some eat ...

*RoseBud*...:hitchair:


we gonna take road trip to Mt Rainier tomarrow so Im sure Ill have some more Nice pics...*Hick*..remember when I took *UKGirl *there?...supose to be real nice High of 74f..and Ill be high as of 800am:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2011)

looking fwd to them 4u 
chicken was/is WAAAAY good ... the ribs will go with me for lunch tomorrow !


----------



## Irish (Jul 15, 2011)

i bbq'ed spare ribs, sweet corn in the husk, and squash/tater pak on the grill tonight with cherry wood/charcoal. made enough for lunch tomorrow too.:hubba: 

i soak the whole ears of corn with the husk on overnight in a bucket of water, peel back the husk, butter and garlic salt, fold the husk back over the cob, and toss on grill...(you can do it on coals too, but it dries out too fast)... 

i love me some beer booty chick chick with black forrest rub.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 15, 2011)

srry to agitate your delicate ears rose. enjoy sum whitewater near yosemite national park


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2011)

Beautiful Mountain, I bet that is the coldest water ever. I can almost hear it. Thank you and my ears aren't that delicate unless animals are involved. :holysheep:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 16, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Come on over. I don't have any sheep, but I would cook ya a good dinner.


  Hey Rose, You ever try one of those Bloomin onion at the Outback!!! I love the walla walla sweets they grow in Eastern, Wa.  I love Carnival Onions, sauteein away, man I'm hungry, Took a test drive to Eagle Bluff today,in the San juan islands, tricking a boat out for a guy, setting it up to troll, anyway a little scenery.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 16, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> yea, ..the second one is a native cactus 4u but the first one rose', I can't say for sure. Something the o'woman brought home from the job. She works at a greenhouse/garden center and brings home lotsa' "culls" or seconds.
> 
> _Thin air_... one of the things I love about it, 'usually' folks aren't wasting breath talking about things that you don't wanna hear anyway!..
> I would like to spend a few weeks puttering around the PNW one day.


  Do some smoked salmon and oysters, made with local alder,delicious, if you ever do come out, let me know, I can put you in cantact with some great local guides if you fish !!!  Chinook Salmon Head got used for crab bait,


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 17, 2011)

Dug up a few more pics.  
MMMM  Ribs.



A Nice Sunset.


My Favorite non cannabis smoke


I did tell Ya'll I liked a good cigar now and then.  Though I might be a bit OCD.



Have a great week,

HomieHogleg


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello everyone and Happy smokeing from Seattle...The weather woman was correct as we had morning drizzle with afternoon sun...Snow pack on Mt Rainier was still High at 25 feet at "paradise"  Kids had a ball sliding down hill..as I was haveing trouble staying on my feet:doh:..One of these trips we will have to count the waterfalls..with all the glaciers there are some that can only be seen with telescope/Binocs..By the afternoon there was a few water holes that just had to be fished...Stopped at a local eatery on the way home and Baught a painting from a local artist..what a wonderful trip..

enjoy the pics evryone

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2011)

More pics


Had to take pic of the sign...see the unhappy  face in the car?  :giggle:


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2011)

sure looks like a great time! thanks fer sharin'..


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 18, 2011)

More pics from my neck of the woods.

A good morning view from my back deck.


A favorite smoking spot, 5 minutes from home.


My favorite spot to sit while smoking.


A good morning view, while I smoke the morning medicine.


And another favorite spot to smoke, 20 minutes from the house.



As a matter of fact, I am headed to the falls this afternoon, to cool off.
Have a great day.
HomieHogleg


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 18, 2011)

A few more shots
Good morning.


And another good morning to you.


Time for some fishing.


Good evening .



Have a great day,
HomieHogleg


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice pics forU2smoke, I've got grandkids that live by Alder Lake, near mt. Rainier, a real beautiful area, I love landing at Sea-Tac on a clear day, the Cascade volcanoes are so beautiful. We're you around for saint helens going off, the kids have Mud slide drills etc.in school that live around Rainer , like i had fire drills in school-, worries me at times.


----------



## Irish (Jul 19, 2011)

wow, really? mud slide drills? i remember fire drills too skag. what does one do in a mud slide drill? (not mud wrestling hick )...

we dont really have many areas in michigan we have to worry bout that sort of stuff like mud slides, rocks falling(covering roads), and we see those on the AP news when they happen, and are speechless. we have fire drills, and tornado drills in our schools here. we want them to step up the tornado drills with recent events this spring. 

i used to travel for work alot, and drove as far west from here as manhattan, kansas weekly, and that area had rock slide signs on the freeways. there and arkansas, and hills of kentucky. i could see nearly 50 miles on a clear day in kansas. i never knew you could see something so far away without something blocking your view.

there were some real interesting buildings in some of the towns i delivered to in kansas. made from the rocks, that i seen being cut by machines to make the freeways safe by shoring up the side walls. i remember one smaller towns bank was built from the slate looking rocks, and what really caught my eye, there was a hitching post out front in the parking area for horses. also at the post office too! those places were unique to me. 

theres alot of older farm houses here that were built from large field rock. also used as property line fences, of rock walls. i've always wanted to build a wishing well out of rocks, so i began collecting rocks from my journeys to different states. each rock had a story. believe it or not, my ex wife took not only my money in our divorce, but she also kept those rocks too! so i can actually say, i lost my rocks! i never got those back, and the idea of the wishing well faded til recently, and i began collecting rocks again. the well won't have as many stories, cause now all the rocks i'm gathering are local, but my well will get built! (maybe a mini version of the original plan. )...

very nice pics everyone. thanks for sharing...peace...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 19, 2011)

Irish you reminded me of a old lucy movie about a travel trailer vacation that they collected rocks, Ya its really cool looking at local architecture and how they used the materials available, i love the rock fences in cali's gold country,


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 19, 2011)

Did you buy it T4?

eace:


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 19, 2011)

hey skag im headed out to campin at Clakes Fork tomarrow im sure i could refresh your memory on some rock fence Chinese Camp sticks out in my mind.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 19, 2011)

hey everybody every now n then even a mountain man has to get to the city I dont think the sfpd drives this thing to much any more! Just thought I wouldnt c smokey acting soo inappropriately in many other cities than this one. thanks SF pioneering america on our quest towards legalization! Not a good camera but after the giants "beat LA" dodgers 5 nil i snapped a shot of the bay bridge from at&t park. Pier 24 public viewing an old rail that ran/runs over water. and finally what made it home from the many dispensaries I try an just "walk among" the folks when im there and always seem to run into great energetic people. Great place to spend the day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes *Irish*...Mud slides..theres a Name for it..but basicly...when Mt Rainier Erupts..the Lava will melt the Glaciers so fast that the Puyalop Valley will be flooded with what looks like rolling concrete...it happened befor and Mt Rainier is the MOST Active Valcano...

Nice pics *moutain209man*..

*Skagit*...I think Im far enough away ..Those folks live with the valcano ..Im Glad I have the Pacific between me and the Mt:aok:

pass this around:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful stuff posted here you peeps. Love them.

Her are some lilies in the back yard. There is a hiding Jack Herer reveging, thank you Hick and Ozzy for your help with that. Hope you can stay cool for one more day you guys in the middle.









​


----------



## Roddy (Jul 20, 2011)

AWESOME pics, homie, I love mountain scenery like that and enjoy climbing!

It's not hiding very well, Rosie!!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 20, 2011)

T4


----------



## Irish (Jul 20, 2011)

how long since mt ranier erupted? 

nice 'flowers' rosebud.

plan-b, i used to have a stone hedgehog boot scraper on the back porch. after years of scraping off horse/hog poo off my running gear, his bristles wore off. never seen a real hedgehog. kinda looks like a baby nutra-rat from louisianna. lol. cool pics...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2011)

I was working the garden and kept hearing a buzz, thought nothing of it, kept seeing wasps and bee's constantly so simply presumed they caused the sound.

I got round to trimming some foliage on a bush I have and found this.

Out came the camera  

I nearly crapped myself when this elephant size aeroplange humming thing shot out right at my camera challenging me to a fight!

To my shame I ran away like a little girl :rofl: 

Looking through a camera screen and seeing this head fly at me made it look massive, I clicked the shutter and left the scene with smoke coming from my footwear.

eace:

Good to see you around too Art :aok:


----------



## Irish (Jul 20, 2011)

i get those paper nests around my place every year hippy. some get really large. most of them hang from trees, but i have found smaller nests right on the ground in the tall field grass...100 degrees here today. ...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 20, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> hey skag im headed out to campin at Clakes Fork tomarrow im sure i could refresh your memory on some rock fence Chinese Camp sticks out in my mind.


 Ya MM, it sticks out, I've lived in Murphys, Sonora, Tuolumne City, West point, I was exiled to wilseyville, every summer for 10 years when i was a kid,place called  Schaad's,anyway my bro now lives in oroville, and I keep a big poontoon party barge down there, 30 footer, his calling is foster children, he's raised about 30 of them!!! he's got 3 grandkids living on the property also and I doubt i'll ever bring that boat back north, the pictures i get of them kids, I figure that old 50 horse johnson motor must be getting a hundred Smiles per hour!!  Really great pics, I've got so many memories of the sierra's, especially yosemite, had alot of highschool reunions at tamarac flats, ya yosemite, we usually entered through Groveland, highway 120 I think, I spent a summer growing smoke near Groveland, way down in the toulomne river canyon at the mouth of the Clavey river, best trout fishing, you really stired up alot of memories lol,  the other day I talked to a old friend I lived with out on sheep ranch road, out of Murphy's, he reminded me of a time I broke up a pound of hash and use the scales in the back room of the Sheep ranch post office, circa 1970, fun talkin, talk to ya later.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats a great shot of the nest and larvae hie and did i buy what??
T4


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> how long since mt ranier erupted?
> .


 
Heres a little info for you *Irish*

*4.* *Is Mount Rainier an active* "hXXp://www.nps.gov/mora/naturescience/volcanoes.htm"]volcano[/URL]*?
*Geologists consider this mountain to be an 'episodically active' volcano, meaning one that will erupt again some time in the future even though it may be quiet now. Mount Rainier is the tallest volcano and fifth highest peak in the contiguous United States.


*6.* *When did the* hXXp://www.nps.gov/mora/naturescience/volcanoes.htm"]volcano last erupt[/URL]*?*
The last estimated eruption was between 1820 and 1894. Observers reported at least 14 eruptions. Some of these may have been just large dust clouds caused by rockfall which were mistakenly called eruptions.

*4. Does the snow at Paradise ever melt?*
Although Paradise is the snowiest place on Earth where snowfall is measured regularly, it does enjoy a brief but glorious snow-free season. In most years, the area is snow-free from about mid-July through late September. October snowfall usually melts in between storms. The ground is usually completely snow covered for the winter by Thanksgiving.

*1. When was the park established?
*Congress established Mount Rainier National Park on March 2, 1899, reaffirming the nation's intent to set aside certain areas of outstanding scenic and scientific value for the enjoyment of present and future generations. It is America's fifth oldest national park, after Yellowstone (established in 1872), and Yosemite, General Grant (now part of Kings Canyon), and Sequoia (all established in 1890).
*2. How big is the park?
*Mount Rainier National Park encompasses 235,625 acres or 368 square miles. Of that amount, 228,480 acres (97% of the park) has been designated by Congress as Wilderness. The park's National Historic Landmark District includes 2.7% of the park. The park has over 260 miles of maintained trails and 147 miles of roads.
*3.* *What is the hXXp://www.nps.gov/mora/parkmgmt/upload/vis-stats-1967-2010-2.pdf"]annual visitation[/URL] to Mount Rainier?*
Generally, 1.5 - 2 million people visit Mount Rainier each year, In 2010, the park had 1,731,913 visitors.


----------



## Irish (Jul 21, 2011)

cool. been 150-175 years then at least. did we get incorporated? lol. we was on pg 13 yesterday!   ...

skag, would be funny to find out mm was the postmaster there in 70. lol. thats good stuff, weighing up hashish on a fed scale.  ...


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 23, 2011)

clarks fork off hwy 108 fence creek camp mostly....


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 23, 2011)

should have taken more pics at pinecrest lake


----------



## Irish (Jul 23, 2011)

dont look like a place you'd want to stumble around drunk mm. might get sucked between two stones and flushed off a mountain. yikes!

cool pics...


----------



## Irish (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 23, 2011)

haha thanks irish i like to get buzzed an urinate in the water before it gets to LA:yay: an we got the bloodhound"cletus" shipped from somewheres in alabama he is a year and a half


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 23, 2011)

This pass seperates Whidbey and fidalgo islands, great ling cod fishing, alot of salmon squeeze through here headed for local rivers, today I was catching bait, tommorow I go to Possession Bar, chaseing chinook salmon, I'll take a camera.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 23, 2011)

This volcano is a little more active than Rainer, it's steams and belches out it femorals. the last eruption scare was 1975.  Great telephoto on this camera.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 24, 2011)

looks like you didnt sacrifice much by moving up north skag. looks like i could get lost out there and enjoy every second of it nothing better than relaxing under the shade of pine an listening to the sounds of the rushing water as the breeze rolls through on a warm summer day! nice shots and happy fishin


----------



## Irish (Jul 24, 2011)

lol mountainman.  

y'all have some great scenery. i caught this butterfly fluttering around out back yesterday while i burned a j on the porch. peace...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 24, 2011)

Baker too!!!  (behind the Ferry) Sunrise pics.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 24, 2011)

This picture is taken from a lookout point, called "Stoners Point."  



And this is a picture of the Arkansas River valley, taken from Strawberry Bluffs.


Have a great day

HomieHogleg


----------



## Irish (Jul 25, 2011)

on the fence...Dog Day Cicada...

ive never caught one coming out the closet like this. lol. i always see the exoskeleton thats left behind. this species got its name from its arrival from out of the ground, in the hottest of summer, usually july/august here. 

this is at the end of its life cycle. it has about six weeks of breeding til this adult dies. the males sing loudly to attract the females, breed, then the females lay thier eggs in trees small shoots up high. in about six weeks the eggs fall to the ground, and begin to grow and burrow in.

they live from 2-5 years under ground while they grow and form into what you see here coming out to breed and continue the cycle.

they don't typically mess with mj. they eat roots when thier growing underground, and when they emerge as here, they are ready for action with the ladies.  ...

i've never thought of thier skeletal remains as an organic food source until tonight. i may look into this, as they are plentiful now. ahh, i can hear thier music as i type...


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 25, 2011)

weird little bugga. looks like that disney character "stitch"


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 25, 2011)

I thougt they emerged every like 16 years?? I seen some stuff on TV,but I'm almost deaf,and hear wrong alot, even with help.  lol


----------



## Irish (Jul 25, 2011)

your correct also skag, only that is the texas cicada strain, this ones cousin.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful and fascinating Irish. Thank you!

Nice pic's everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks *Skagit*...I love the PNW..Mt Rainier did scare everyone in 1991 when the side cracked and steam pillowed out..peeps thaught eruption but was glacier heating up makeing steam...we went to a park called "Owen Beach"  in Point Defiance park and zoo in TAcoma..what a wonderfull day..walked through a flower garden..and Im sorry I can share all the pics as we must have taken 200 in there..How do they make them all bloom like this...makes me wanna ask how they treat for mites..:giggle:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 25, 2011)

Half open or half closed?

eace:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 26, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Half open or half closed?
> 
> eace:


  Half open I hope!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2011)

Half closed :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Jul 27, 2011)

Maybe that's all the further she'll go....so, fully open! :rofl:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 28, 2011)

Went back up fishing today, the sun was out!! Mount Baker at sunrise


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2011)

Another Wonderfull Mt in The PNW,  Thaught Id share this with yours *Skagit*  Did ya catch any fish?  that pole sure likes one is on..:yay:


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 28, 2011)

i love mnt baker! good name for this site. hehe
4u skag is using a down rigger
the cicata is a cool bug, i bet a buddy $5 to eat 1 and he did. long time ago, very juicy lol
this is some pics of a heli skiing lodge i do work for 50km in the bush. just us & the grizzly and porkupines (spelt wrong)
the view from my window is pic # 1 im still in bed


----------



## Hick (Jul 29, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> the view from my window is pic # 1 im still in bed


   What a beautifully lady to wake up to each morning!.. (Ma' Nature..)

:d ....


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 29, 2011)

ok hick that  1 tops mine. sweet.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> ok hick that 1 tops mine. sweet.


 

I dont think so...*Ruffy*....I found it cool to see your camera  in the third pic...I think I can almost make you out as well in the 2nd one......I would love that view every morning..thanks fir sharon
:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok, no where near the calibur of y'alls pretty pics, but I like the green color I painted my daughters room a few weeks ago and wanted to share....ohhh, ahhh...impressive...      :laugh:


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 29, 2011)

4u, thanks. but thats just a job im working on, in the middle of no were. not were i live lol hopefully its sunny when i go back monday. enjoy the weekend and rem to take the camera


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe canada aint soo bad eh haha but is dont got much on yosemite valley! pics taken on wed a very nice day indeed. pic 1 is Glacier point from the opposite base of the valley wall


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 30, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Another Wonderfull Mt in The PNW, Thaught Id share this with yours *Skagit* Did ya catch any fish? that pole sure likes one is on..:yay:


 Ya we been getting fish I've gotton 2 nice Sockeye every trip this week, the limits 3, can't get the 3rd one in the boat. they fly more than they swim sometimes, real jumpers!!  besides  MT.Baker  Mt. shukstan and blum dominate the landscape,, very pretty lake,  most of the pics of fish have a face with them!!!  fish pic  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=173157&d=1311814600


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 30, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> Maybe canada aint soo bad eh haha but is dont got much on yosemite valley! pics taken on wed a very nice day indeed. pic 1 is Glacier point from the opposite base of the valley wall


  Mey MM, you ever go to Banff ??  I love yosemite, grew up camping there. I loved the firefalls when i was a kid., couldn't believe it when them ppl crossed the barrier at bridal veil couple weeks ago, RIP,


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 30, 2011)

hey skag,   





> you ever go to Banff ??


 im farley close to banff just in b.c on the way. the first 3 are lake ohara alberta, all the rest are the abbott mnt range. on top of lake louise alberta. a 6 hr hike to the 2nd highest perminant structure in canada about 10k feet elevation. most scenic bathroom ever.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 30, 2011)

Amazing pics Ruffy.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 30, 2011)

looks like a nice place to drop a duece ruffy. and skag one of the people whom went over the falls was a friend of a family friend. They where only 22 sad but they should have been smarter. 317ft is a long way down! no signs of bodys yet and i was swimming in the river wed  
??banff??


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 30, 2011)

> ??banff??


 hxxp://www.banfflakelouise.com/
in the rockies of canada


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks ruffy ill be dreamin about this place. maybe after this season i will be able to make a trip, prob better off going in the spring eh?


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 30, 2011)

up till june there will mnt top snow. colder in the valley. from 15-25 degs cel. fall is great for animals, sept. need more info pm me ill hook u up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2011)

:ciao:  *Ruffy*...

Wonderfull views  thanks

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 30, 2011)

:ciao:  4u2 whats up? hope your all enjoyin the pics


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 30, 2011)

i never did mention that the hut in pic 4 is sitting near the top left of pic # 1 lol.  now that a high buzz


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you see it?

eace:


----------



## Irish (Jul 31, 2011)

i can see it with a real nice buzzzzzzz


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 31, 2011)

It flew past my ear on its journey as I clicked the Sunflower.

It is half way between the lens and the flower, out of focus obviously, but still an odd pic.

Hola Irish :aok:

eace:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Can you see it?
> 
> eace:


Very cool picture.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 31, 2011)

Back from vacation, went to a fairgrounds and made a beach LMAO...will post pics when I find my camera!


----------



## Irish (Aug 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Back from vacation, went to a fairgrounds and made a beach LMAO...will post pics when I find my camera!


 
roddy, do you remember this fairground disaster in 09 at the B-93 birthday bash(country music concert) in ionia? the entire parking was flooded out when a dam had to be opened in a flash flood. that flood happened in less than an hour. took a week of waiting for water to recede, and a week of towing everyone out...

i just heard this is the first year it was actually closed down early since it began in 1915. they got 7+ inches of rain, forcing the early closing cause the grand river was rising fast. 

thought of this when you said you made a beach at the fairgrounds.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 1, 2011)

So close to me and yet, I don't remember this!

Here's the "beach" 



Here's a wasp of some sorts...this guy was HUGE




Here's the hippie bus....disregard the mess lol. We carried ALL the sand (65 5gal buckets), the jet ski, the 3 kayaks and all the 4'x8' panels and extras in back. Sorry, had an interior view, but my son was in it, didn't realize so removed!
View attachment 173428


And here is a pic after the whole mess has been cleared away...mostly LOL!  



We did leave all the sand (threw it along the fence and over the roadways), but packed the rest up and went on home. The whole weekend was blistering hot, the bus was 120 with the window AC running constantly...cooled to 62 at night though!! We won best campsite decorations for beach theme, won a GPS and free camping next year!!


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 3, 2011)

i got my big boy camera out this time. it was blue skys & warm. shots of some of the glaciers & a shroomy


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pics, Ruffy!!


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 3, 2011)

@roddy, looks like you guys had a hot fun weekend! good for you, its finally heating up north here. enjoy & thanks


----------



## Irish (Aug 5, 2011)

a good day when two guys both limit out. an excellent day when you do this two in a row!:hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 5, 2011)

MMMMMMMM.....fresh fish!!! Nice haul, my friend!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

:ciao:   From Florida


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 5, 2011)

Perch Irish?

Did the storm hit 4u2?

eace:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 5, 2011)

Nah HIE, thems gill...


----------



## lucky33 (Aug 9, 2011)

what is the high from the orange candy floss, energetic or couchlock?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Perch Irish?
> 
> Did the storm hit 4u2?
> 
> eace:


 

oh yeah *Hippy*...we had to monuver(sp)  around some and when we landed  it was like someone was pooring a buchet of water down...was only one other storm while we was there..The sunsets in florida are something else..just got back home and will share some more pics with everyone later..

*Roddy*..Nice landscapes


take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 21, 2011)

My cat is the BOSS !!!


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 21, 2011)

lol bho thats so cool, all it needs is a dube in his yap and hell fit right in here. you can tell he loves his blankets lmfao


----------



## jesuse (Aug 22, 2011)

hear a lil stingray looks rather hapy might have been the nug i slung in his tank ,,,,peace[j]


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 22, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> blue gills hippy. i fish for pan fish like bluegills, yellow perch, and crappies. they are what is abundant here. i fillet them all as i don't care for picking bones. heres a couple more pics of the fillets i put up in the freezer. :hubba:
> 
> then a couple of my purple bud trees also. peace brother...


 
 do you use a electric knife??? I catch red tail perch out of the surf, on the pacific coast, great eating.


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 30, 2011)

mntn bikin in the alpine:woohoo:


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 30, 2011)

nice pics there *ruffy*---looking forward to seeing that room set up---MOJO


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 1, 2011)

The trees looked like.... well....  trees... =) Awesome photos ....


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Sep 1, 2011)

While this isn't my best picture,
Look what I found when looking in on my pollen collecting project.



I think I may try and get him to stick around.

HomieHogleg
P.S. I named him Clarence


----------



## Sol (Sep 1, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> mntn bikin in the alpine:woohoo:



 Hiya, Ruffy can i ask you how long that cooltube is?


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 1, 2011)

hey solanero, its a 250 watt cooltube that is 6" diameter & 20" long


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 2, 2011)

Two plants.
T4


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 2, 2011)

Stopped at page 10! Wheew. SO many wonderful pictures.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks t4. we got a dusting of snow above 7000' elevation. 10 degs cel in the valley, wth?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful T4. Love the orchid but the bromieliad is beautiful too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Beautiful T4. Love the orchid but the bromieliad is beautiful too.


 

:yeahthat:

:aok:

thanks for sharing


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Sep 4, 2011)

From Morning,




To Night,



Have a great Holiday

HomieHogleg


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ So beautiful!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2011)

Serene beauty HH. Thank you.


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, beautiful pictures


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 6, 2011)

Made it to page 20...


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 7, 2011)

flowering cacti---no idea what it is called---it was a gift---only flowers 1 time, 1 flower every year---night bloomer


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 7, 2011)

thats a killer flower!! good job


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 7, 2011)

couple more of the annual night blooming cacti---try to get a clear shot in the morning


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 7, 2011)

Man that is something special ... Do you have any more info on that cactus ? Perhaps is trippy :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 7, 2011)

Went to wiki 

"Nightblooming Cereus is the common name referring to a large number of flowering cereus cacti that bloom at night. Because of the short life of the flowers, the nightblooming cereus has a romanticized reputation and has given rise to erroneous beliefs, such as that the plants bloom only once a year, or only on nights when the moon is full. The nightblooming cereus is also referred to as Princess of the Night, Honolulu Queen (for Hylocereus undatus, commonly grown in Hawaii), Queen of the Night, or Reina de la Noche."


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice. You got a lot of patience there. How long was the interval of the blooms?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks for the info bho expertz---past 4 years mine has only bloomed one flower once a year since i have had it---full moon is full of crap---think i took these this morning trying to catch the detail---


hey mauitravler---the intervals were not timed just when i thought it was a good---didn't take long for it to open---right now it's closed up and will come out again after the sun sets---


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 8, 2011)

yo p.p you need to go here  and do it this way
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54594


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice pics!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2011)

Orange, that is so very cool. Thank you for sharing with us. That is something I had never seen.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 8, 2011)

anything for you *Rosebud*---:heart:---weird thing it never opened up again last night---go figure ????---and another thing bout this phenomena is i believe the flower that came out last year was more of a trumpet structure as opposed to the round sunflower shape this year---might just be me imagining things again---but i don't think so---guess we will have to wait till next year to find out---


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 8, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> hey mauitravler---the intervals were not timed just when i thought it was a good---didn't take long for it to open---right now it's closed up and will come out again after the sun sets---



AWesome.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2011)

My little cute artichoke in flower.




​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 25, 2011)

very nice *Rosebud*


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 25, 2011)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---nice one---artichoke flowers are awesome---


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2011)

awesome purps on your 'choke Rose. Have a good one

7greeneyes


----------



## Hick (Sep 27, 2011)

fall colors


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2011)

Hick, beatiful, but what is the deal in that last picture.. Where does that tunnel go? Under the.. what kind of holy building is that?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 27, 2011)

Cool pictures,  is that a artichoke that we eat, ????  Them fall pictures make me hungry for venison, salted flash fried heart on buttered toast!!!  Maybe a little mayo on the second one!!!   Anyway not sure what the black and white bee lookin one is, mean looking for sure.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Skag, it would be a too small artichoke to eat and once it blooms it is over for eating it, but it is pretty huh. 
I don't know bout fried heart.


----------



## Irish (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## hero4u2b (Sep 28, 2011)

Early morning fishing


----------



## Hick (Sep 28, 2011)

hXXp://www.post-gazette.com/pg/06211/709125-37.stm <--- rosebud 
 the guy is still building.


> So I'm not sure why this hasn't had more reviewers and I have to totally 100% as much as I can, couldn't disagree more with Plump P. about not going out of your way for this.  If someone can tell me a place where, 100% for free, you can walk onto someone's property and climb, explore, gawk, and be scared for your life, all throughout what was supposed to be their home, then send me the link.  My gal pal Kat, buddy Mike, and I made the trek from the Springs to see this awe inspiring tribute to hard work and dedication mixed with a dash of insanity and a heap of good ole' American pioneerism (is that an ingredient?).  This place is so cool.  Like the other reviewers said, it is an "Enter at your own risk" type of adventure and it is obviously waaaaaaaay "under construction" BUT (insert big hairy plumber's crack here) it is just incredible to witness.  The fact that one slightly crazy man has erected this incredible piece of art is just beyond comprehension.  That he has found a way to allow people to experience it is even better.  Sure the gift shop is lame and full of crappy schlock.  Sure the outhouse slash restrooms were probably gross (who even needs to use them - the place is surrounded by acres and acres of beautiful San Isabel National Forest - find a tree and cop-a-squat [some reviewers are such babies]).  Obviously there are no building inspectors making safety checks.  At times, and at certain heights, one even begins to wonder if this might be the time Jim Bishop's welding-work finally gives way and you become "that story".  Alas, all that and more makes and adds to the splendor of this place.
> 
> If you are the type of person who likes to witness for him or herself place that others describe as "having to see it for yourself" than this unique and incredible (holy guacamole Batman, one dude working on his own for 43 years, where does that even happen) castle is a MUST SEE (even if you have to drive ALL the way from Denver (wow - what a haul).


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, Hick, i just read that. what a story. I seem to be speechless.  Thank you, i would have never known about that. Pretty amazing...weird too.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 28, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Wow, Hick, i just read that. what a story. I seem to be speechless. Thank you, i would have never known about that. Pretty amazing...weird too.


Down around San Jose, Calif. they have a big house that kept getting built onto for years and years. Just remembered, it's the winchester house, anyway,  I go fishing for wipers on Pueblo Lake every year, end  of May. I'll be asking my hosts about this place??/,  really cool house!!


----------



## Hick (Sep 29, 2011)

It's only about an hour drive from P. res' skag and it's well worth the admission price ..


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 30, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> It's only about an hour drive from P. res' skag and it's well worth the admission price ..


 
 I got a email from my friend in pueblo, he said he goes often to watch progress over the years, its only 45 min. from his place.  I give him a hard time about nothing to do around pueblo but tour correctional facilitys, lol, there does seem to be alot of big jails around there!!


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2011)

> there does seem to be alot of big jails around there!!


... funny you say that. our county motto is .._"Come here on vacation".."Go home on probation"..._:rofl:


----------



## Irish (Oct 2, 2011)

i can dig the 'go home' part...funny thing is, thats our motto here too!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2011)

Crap quality from my cell phone.

The biggest ferris wheel in North America-


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 5, 2011)

I like it BB.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 6, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I like it BB.


I like it too.  really cool.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 7, 2011)

Buds Bunny said:
			
		

> The Moon
> 
> full zoom, using timer, tripod


 
NICE! :aok:

great moon shot :clap:

Peace, 

7greeneyes


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 7, 2011)

great shot! next time try and get a bit closer. i want to see the crater


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Ruffy (Oct 15, 2011)

nice pic rose! heres a few of skiing in b.c oct 15. about a foot deep  of fresh snow, on top of a small glacier, so very nice to ski on,
the last pc is on the way up. the mnt top in the back is were we are going.
the first 2 pics, the white in between mnts is valley cloud/ fog. so above the clouds. no  sun under those clouds in the valley/ town i live in. dark & cloudy lol


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice pics Ruffy! BC is beautiful! Cant wait to go back. Prolly not til May or June though. 

And yeah, the Winchester Mystery House in San Jose is a trip!!! Crazy crazy rich, uber rich, guilty, crazy people..... Google search the story on the place. And if ever you make it around here check it out. It's definitely a trippy good time.


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 16, 2011)

:hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 16, 2011)

Thought I'd share my latest harvest with you....


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 17, 2011)

yo bunny, its not a sun set bud, its the sun above the mnt top im climbing to ski down lol
but thanks, it a early yr for snow & they are calling for alot of pow this yr.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, great mountain shots, Ruffy! I'd love to live near the mountains....but I think warm mountains would be more to my liking!


----------



## Hick (Oct 17, 2011)

ODG... (outdoor gack)..


----------



## Roddy (Oct 17, 2011)

Yum yum!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2011)

Hick, i want smellamoniter...looks beautiful.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hick, i want smellamoniter...looks beautiful.


 
Is that something like a sniffanator!!!,, nice outdoor bud!!! here's a little critter helping me trim today. Two little critters.  huge leaves on the outdoor Dutch treat


----------



## Hick (Oct 18, 2011)

size 1 shoes?...:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 18, 2011)

Big ladybug too! Funny how the cats love to "help"!


----------



## BudGrower (Oct 19, 2011)

on the road sides-paki


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 19, 2011)

This is my kind of photography! 2 or 3 weeks from the chop.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=178494&d=1319041957
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=178495&d=13190419


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 19, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> View attachment 178325
> View attachment 178326
> View attachment 178327
> View attachment 178328
> ...


 
  Roddy   Them buds look awesome, nice job for sure,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 19, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> size 1 shoes?...:rofl:


 
Ya, and in the kids Dept.,also.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 23, 2011)

Last Flowers of the season here in New England ('cept the kind we smoke :hubba: )  She asked me to snap a few pics so I thought I'd share them here.

View attachment 178835
View attachment 178836
View attachment 178837
View attachment 178838
View attachment 178839


I do the soil prep, but this is Mrs. BB's handiwork.  She has some scented geraniums (annuals) that she's been cloning for years.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2011)

What a treat to see those. Tell her they are beautiful. Do you have to dig the dahlias in winter like we do?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 24, 2011)

I love the blue hydranga, really nice pics,


----------



## BBFan (Oct 24, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What a treat to see those. Tell her they are beautiful. Do you have to dig the dahlias in winter like we do?


 
Thanks Rose- I'll tell her.  Too much of a pain to save the tubers.  Those she replants every year.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 25, 2011)

Had a little sharp Shinned hawk in the bird bath this morning, took these through the front window.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 26, 2011)

almost stepped on this praying mantis this morning---


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2012)

"bump"..................anybody got any new pic's to share?? I really like ths thread


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 28, 2012)

Hick, I am being flat out honest here . . . in a couple months, I will celebrate the 25th anniversary of my first successful harvest.  A couple weeks ago, when I started a thread in General Indoor Growing (http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61710) I took the first, and I mean the *very* first pics, ever, of my plants . . . 

 . . . and I posted them.

Somehow, it was kinda liberating.  I guess the risk of exposure, being cautious for the sake of security, and the threat of being labelled a criminal for doing what I love to do has made that unthinkable in the past . . . but I'm over that now.

I have enjoyed photography for years (even tho my present camera sux monkey ballz) and I agree with you . . . this is a good thread.

I just want to take a moment to thank you, and THG and KK too - and all the members who contribute - for the efforts that you all put into making this what it is . . . a place where we can come and freely share what, for some of us anyway, must remain a closely guarded secret as we go about our daily lives.  It's really a pleasure that I'm very thankful to enjoy.

And yes, I will be taking and posting some more pics later on tonite

Peace !!  :48:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 29, 2012)

. . . . hehe . . . . cool


----------



## Roddy (Jul 30, 2012)

Here are some pics of my favorite place to visit, Las Vegas has a lot more to offer than gambling and nightlife! I've spent more time here than anywhere other than home, a friend owns a 2nd home here and I drive out as often as possible...which hasn't been but once in the last year or so!

Red Rock Canyon, a 13 mile loop touring several peaks just a few miles from the strip, has many areas designated to rock scrambling, climbing or just trail walking, tons of interesting and educating history to be found all through the massive park!

Wildlife can be found all over the park, even right off the drive! I've come face to face with a mountain lion one night while plodding back down the trail leading off the Mt Wilson climb...he wasn't happy to see us...saw a bighorn on my first climb (scramble....no ropes ever used, though there have been times I wished I had one).

There are tons of geocaches all through the park, some even hidden ayop the big peaks...Wilson, Bridge and Turtlehead each have one. We climbed Turtlehead once on our last trip out (my son and I)....and circled/scrambled the base and foothills on a 2nd cache hunt. There's soooo much out there, you could spend a month and not even scratch the surface!

I'll try to find some pics of our climb up Turtlehead (my son and I), I had pics from the top of Wilson and Bridge on my computer, but lost them due to comp failure...Wilson is tallest peak in RRC with Bridge being a close 2nd.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 30, 2012)

nice roddy


----------



## Roddy (Aug 2, 2012)

Didn't realize the camera could do this good on pics....














These were taken tonight outside my back door with my Fuji Finepix sitting on it's tripod!


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 3, 2012)

very kool dude


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2012)

"m-o-o-n spells moon"... 

kool pics!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 3, 2012)

Makes me want to Haaaaaaaaaaaawl 

BWD


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2012)

THANKS guys!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 3, 2012)

you got a great eye there Roddy :aok:


----------



## D3 (Aug 3, 2012)

Cool piCs bro.  I saw that moon last night too.  Hear where I'm from it was big and orange.  My Mother use to call it an indian Moon.  She waS full blooded indian


----------



## Roddy (Oct 2, 2012)

Had to search to find this thread, wanted to share some pics from yesterday's fishing fun:















The wind was from the east which, as any fisherman knows, means the fish bite the least. It was overcast with a front moving in, the conditions were against me...but as you'll figure out sooner or later, Roddy fishes regardless (when I first hurt my back, I was on the lake daily, all day). The northern was caught just after sunset, I was trolling back when he hit. It was an intense battle, he ran for the bottom, then danced, then back for the bottom, and me having very little line on the spool to spare (newb strung her up, I went through the short spool in 3 days)....I could see the knot a few times and visioned running out. After about 15 minutes of heavy battle, I had him close enough and didn't miss the chance to net him, another trip under the boat coulda been disaster (inflated pontoons and hooks likely not a good combo). I let him go, I practice catch and release unless they're walleye or salmon (this weekend...).

Going back out today, the wind is coming from the west, I believe....  :bolt:


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey y'all! FA$TCA$H and I have a new addition to our family. Meet Pete.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2012)

:ciao:  *Pete*


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 12, 2012)

Cute puppy is it an american bulldog scotri!!
T4


----------



## ziggyross (Dec 30, 2012)

A couple of Moon Shots taken with my new Cannon Rebel T3I.


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 30, 2012)

first pic im waiting for a small inland ferry to me get me acrosst the columbia river resiviour. 800' deep great for 25 lb gerrard rainbows. others are just the area & drive, note the 1' of snow stuck to tel poles. 
happy new yr


----------



## Alden8100 (Feb 1, 2013)

A picture is worth a thousand words.I also have some beautiful stuff:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 5, 2013)

Here ya goes folks i shot in raw/nef converted to dng then had to convert to jpeg to upload. :holysheep: 
Lots of learning this year about these god darn digi cameras. 
Lol
T4


----------



## Ruffy (Feb 5, 2013)

youll love the camera once you get sapping great shots
enjoy t4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow what a major differance raw makes to photo size if nothing else.
Did a conversion from dng to jpeg and finished pic was 18kb yet massive.
Im impressed.
T4


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 7, 2013)

Mighty fine lookin woods yual live with pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 7, 2013)

Yual got fish in them thier ponds pilgrem?

BWD


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 9, 2013)

There are fish in these two ponds the one with the moss covered tree well 39 years ago i fished that pond for 1 year and never got one bite so that was my foray into the fishing game well and truly over.:hubba: 
So this is my shot of a Buzzard at same place. 
T4


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> There are fish in these two ponds the one with the moss covered tree well 39 years ago i fished that pond for 1 year and never got one bite so that was my foray into the fishing game well and truly over.:hubba:
> So this is my shot of a Buzzard at same place.
> T4


 

Yual calls that buzzard in yur parts pilgrem? Lookin to it close look to what we call Hawk in my parts.

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2013)

That is a beautiful Hawk.  Red tail maybe?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 9, 2013)

Its a buzzard not a red tailed kite nor a hawk although from the hawk family its a simple buzzard possibly the most common bird of prey in uk these days although i think they only appeared in last few years tbh.
T4


----------



## key2life (Feb 9, 2013)

This is what a buzzard looks like in the US - yours wins...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats one ugly bird a vultures head on a nice body.
Lol
T4


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 10, 2013)

Yup when I think buzzard or valture key2 bird is what I thinks off yur bird Time4 I would love to see flyin round me head

BWD


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes a few mating pairs nearby with one offspring each and ive even managed to suss out their nesting sites.
The funny thing is they are always getting bullied away by two to three crows who gang up on them and chase them away.
Lol
T4


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 10, 2013)

shot gun evens the score pilgrem help the birds out 

BWD


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol its funny cos if the buzzards wanted to they could easily kill the crows but they just fly away and come back minutes later to start again.
Lol
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 21, 2013)

Im Getting To Grips With My Camera Even Ordered D7000 For Dummies Cos Im Such A Lazy *** Reader.
Took Some Pics Today Ive Edited In Camera That Ill Upload Tomorrow.
This Camera Is Soo Amazing.
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 22, 2013)

And messed with them a little on camera before i uploaded them to pc.:hubba: 
T4


----------



## johnnybigfish (Feb 22, 2013)

early morning where I fish!


----------



## staind (Feb 24, 2013)

not mine but very cool

eddit I gues once you post a pic here that's it can't post it again?


----------



## key2life (Feb 25, 2013)

We've had such a mild winter here in my neck of the woods that I'm seeing some stirrings on the other thing I like to grow so much.  Hoping to grow some MJ outside by these other pretty ladies this season.  

Anyways, here's some pics from last year - hope you enjoy!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice pics key
T4


----------



## key2life (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks, T4 - appreciate it!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2013)

Fishing when I lived In Florida. Caught this freaken thing. Was like pullen in a tire with wings and a bad attitude.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 26, 2013)

Hope you put it back Weed
Nice pic of ray in the water btw.
T4


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 26, 2013)

WH, I love Florida for its fishing!  

Heres a beast for yah. My first Sailfish on 15lb test with light spinning gear. No belt just finesse. Thats my cousin Marty holding it for the camera. 

Christmas time in Stuart, Florida. Sailfishing capital of the world. I love it!

:hubba: Its not as easy to get down there for me anymore. We have wood heat so if we left the house, the pipes would likely bust in winter when the sailfish run. I need someone thats capable of holding the fort down while im gone. Or just rock it solo.

BTW, she went back in the water. Catch and release when i'm bill-fishing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hope you put it back Weed
> Nice pic of ray in the water btw.
> T4


 
Yeah. I pretty much catch and release everything. Im in it for the battle. I love catchen Reds and Snook.:hubba:And by the way,,thats one of the smaller Rays Ive caught. I dont like hooken Rays. I was fishing for Reds,Snook and Shark. Like I said,,Rays are like pullen in a Truck Tire.


----------



## key2life (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice ray and nice billfish, dudes!  WeedHopper, I also fish for reds, but I'm inshore strictly - so I get trout and flounder, etc. with 'em.  Drfting07, I have family in Stuart, and have fished there, too.  It's awesome water, for sure.  Did you get a weight on that beast?  15 lb. test would be a fight, for sure.  Nice!


----------



## Ruffy (Feb 26, 2013)

when i was 12 i caught a 225lb 8' long silky shark, good fun


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> Nice ray and nice billfish, dudes! WeedHopper, I also fish for reds, but I'm inshore strictly - so I get trout and flounder, etc. with 'em. Drfting07, I have family in Stuart, and have fished there, too. It's awesome water, for sure. Did you get a weight on that beast? 15 lb. test would be a fight, for sure. Nice!


  Nah,,didnt get the weight. I was just ready to get rid of his ***.


----------



## key2life (Feb 26, 2013)

LOL!  I meant the billfish - I would have cut the line ASAP on that ray!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2013)

Found fishin talk mind ifin I pull stump and listen? Loves good fishin stories 

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sure thing, BWD. I have plenty!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 26, 2013)

Do tell pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 10, 2013)

THIS ONE IS THE YOUNG ONE @ 18 YEARS OLD.  :hubba: 
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 29, 2013)

Enjoy. 
THE LAST PLANT IS SAXIFRAGGA PETER PAN OR SOMETHING LIKE AND ITS REAL PREEDY. 
T4


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2013)

Wheres the Hummingbirds?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 29, 2013)

We dont have them in the u.k. weed.
T4


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice T4, Heather, and heliboris and all. I can't grow the saxia whatever, it is too hot here I think. Yours is beautiful. Thanks.
Sweet kitty too. She doesn't look that old.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 30, 2013)

The flowers are not mine they were taken at a petting farm.
T4


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2013)

WHAT???? Is the kitty yours????lol  Still very nice shots T4.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 30, 2013)

A kids farm where kids can hold/stroke the small animals etc.
Yes the cat is mine though.
Lol
T4


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2013)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> We dont have them in the u.k. weed.
> T4


 
That sucks Bro. Very cool birds. Only Bird that can Fly Backwards. When feeding its heartbeats at 1100 BPM. Setting still 400 BPM. At night it goes Comatos at 40 BPM.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2013)

Nothing fancy at all, I just thought it was cute.  It made me think about my Great Pyrenees I had to put down last December.  Check out the breed if you're wanting a new dog.  


If my thumbnail is side ways, click the pic and it should be upright.  Damn iPhones, lol.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 1, 2013)

They are no more and soon they will be landfill. 
T4


----------



## aquila (May 1, 2013)

only for one night then they die


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 23, 2013)

Its been trimmed back now twice.
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 16, 2013)

The red rose was taken from my late mum in laws garden and after 1 year has shown 1 x flower and a few buds unfortuneately my 21 month old grand daughter has a penchant for pulling flower heads offa plants along with the unripe strawberrys.   
The white rose is its first showing of flowers as it was a 25th wedding present from a friend. 
THE MOTH IS JUST COOL. 
MY FAVE PLANT IS THE PURPLE ONE BTW PIC # 7. 
T4


----------



## key2life (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice work, T4


----------



## anglerguy78 (Jul 16, 2013)

Here is a composite photo of earth from moon and moon from earth views. The moon from earth is mine but the earth from moon is NASA's. Side by side was cool. Second photo caught my eye last year off Cape Ann, MA. BTW, it's not photo-shopped. Enjoy.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 18, 2013)

first to bloom way late need to be moved to full sun


----------



## DrFever (Jul 21, 2013)

Some of the toys i have  lol   28 model A  with  31 fenders        04 superduty  with 43" lift   2.5 ton  dueces with  full rear steer    totally street legal :hubba:  presently building  31  ford tubbed caged     alcohol blown on NOS     600 cubic inch  BB  3600 HP      6.70  index car


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

I just thought this pic was cute.  She looks like she's protecting the wagon, lol.
Touch my wagon, you die.  Yea, she's pretty fierce.


----------



## cubby (Jul 23, 2013)

I thought she was waiting for someone to come a give her a ride in it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

Or that...  Lolol.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nothing fancy at all, I just thought it was cute.  It made me think about my Great Pyrenees I had to put down last December.  Check out the breed if you're wanting a new dog.
> 
> 
> If my thumbnail is side ways, click the pic and it should be upright.  Damn iPhones, lol.


    I Breed pyrenees  there one of the best breeds  out there


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2013)

They are indeed.  Such regal, gentle giants.  It was always funny to see mine  try to wag her tail.  Not much of a wag, rather a slow swoosh back and fourth, lol.  Thanks for sharing the pic.  

RIP Winnie.

Click on attachment and it will be upright.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 24, 2013)

Your  welcome  here another one of my giants  she hates German Shepherd dogs about   6 month old


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh she's cute!  What's her name?  We got Winnie from a rescue group and didn't know her true age.

Click to upright the pic, lol


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 13, 2013)

bump 4 budz


----------



## mutley (Apr 2, 2014)

Just a few close ups.
Mutley 

View attachment 10.jpg


View attachment b1.jpg


View attachment 6.jpg


----------



## mutley (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice moth robertr, look at the detail of those feather like attennae.
Mutley


----------



## robertr (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks, that moth sat there all day untill it finally flew away.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 8, 2014)

Last evening.

eace: 

View attachment 1 w 3.JPG


----------



## mutley (Apr 8, 2014)

Last evening hand held moon shot i cannot wait for my new x 2 converter to arrive.
Lol
Mutley 

View attachment m1.jpg


----------



## Bigwoody (Apr 9, 2014)

HippyInEngland said:


> Last evening.
> 
> eace:





Way cool


----------



## mutley (Apr 11, 2014)

I did try and capture the ISS the other night but light was low and it being a little dot travelling at 17,000 mph i didnt manage it.
Lol
Mutley


----------



## DrFever (Apr 13, 2014)

hahaha  pretty cute 

View attachment 166505_513053135383810_752099035_n.jpg


----------



## robertr (Apr 14, 2014)

Great picture.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 14, 2014)

theres a 5 ft high fence in the middle of the yard pic, look for the hump? almost all melted 

View attachment IMG_2330.JPG


View attachment IMG_2329.JPG


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 14, 2014)

that is cute dog @ Dr Fever


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Great pics everyone


----------



## DrFever (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh hell  might as well   show off  my callaway  super charged Vette i bought month ago  and just put it on the street  woo hoo but i got to tell you all something 
well was in car in garage  snow was still on ground  listening to music  i got to remind you all  there is no latches to open  doors its all electronic  so anyways  in car for like 20 mins  wishing  roads were worthy to drive it  and low and behold battery dies   hahahah  Now my doors will not open  windows rolled up  i am like   FAWWWWK  how in the hell do i get out  hahahaha  so anyways  called my women  she  called dealership hahaha  and  told her the secret  way to get out  of car   hahaha  well  guess i could of went out the  roof as its removable  even tried  getting out the  back trunk  with no luck 

View attachment 74923_10152178178928223_73890037_n.jpg


View attachment 1526197_10152178211418223_844728205_n.jpg


View attachment IMG266.jpg


View attachment IMG267.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2014)

You lucky son of a bleep. That is my dream car. I hope I will own one someday, please.


----------



## DrFever (Apr 14, 2014)

MR1 said:


> You lucky son of a bleep. That is my dream car. I hope I will own one someday, please.


 hahahaha  yea didn't plan on buying a vette  but had a day off work  thought  hell go check out some dealerships  i saw this car and that was it  i wanted it    god  dayum  it  fly's   i am sure  i will  get a few tickets  shortly  only down fall on car it is super low to ground   and stereo  seriously sucks  one would think for the price  of the car they would of atleast  put in a kick @ss  system   NOT


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I will still take it. Drive as safe as you can.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 19, 2016)

Attractive picture. 

View attachment Toes.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2016)

Lol,,,hey Hippie where you been. Long time no see.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2016)

Look at my pretty legs. Lol


----------



## yarddog (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks like mine, hopper.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 19, 2016)

Sorry Bro. :rofl:


----------



## DirtyDiana (Aug 2, 2016)

Especially if weed us involved. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1464229341229.jpg


----------

